# DIMB-Touren im Lokalforum K/BN/SU



## sun909 (7. Januar 2013)

Liebe Biker(innen) im Lokalforum,

hier jetzt ein eigener Thread für unsere DIMB-Touren!

*Wer wir sind?
*
Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V.) bzw. deren lokaler Zweig "IG Rhein-Sieg" und "IG Köln "besteht aus einer lockeren Gemeinschaft von Bikern aus der Region und bietet mit den ausgebildeten Trailscouts regelmäßig MTB-Touren an.

Aktuell sind diese noch über das Forum bzw. einzelne Threads "verstreut";  das möchten wir jetzt für Euch Biker aus dem Lokalforum übersichtlicher gestalten.

Daher habt bitte auch Verständnis dafür, dass hier keine "fremden" Touren außer denen der DIMB veröffentlicht werden können (dies hängt u.a. mit dem Versicherungsschutz zusammen, den die Teilnehmer der DIMB-Touren erhalten).

*Was bieten wir an?
*
Unsere Touren finden in der Regel wöchentlich an unterschiedlichen Tagen als Feierabendtouren im Siebengebirge/Ennert/Kottenforst statt.
Darüber hinaus werden Tages-Touren an der Ahr, im Bergischen oder auch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis angeboten/organisiert.

Die Teilnahme ist -sofern nicht anders angegeben- natürlich KOSTENFREI!

Trotzdem bitten wir Euch bei Interesse um Anmeldung unter den jeweils verlinkten Touren im LMB, um bei notwendigen kurzfristigen Absagen/Änderungen eine Möglichkeit zu haben, Euch erreichen zu können.

*Ansprechpartner* bei allen Euren Fragen und Anregungen ist das Team der lokalen DIMB Gruppe:

Helmut Eßer / Nickname "Eifelwolf" (Sprecher DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg, DIMB-Trailscout)

Angela/ Nickname "Freckles"  (DIMB-Trailscout)

Tom / Nickname "Merlin" (DIMB-Trailscout)

Carsten / Nickname "sun909" (DIMB-Trailscout)


Wer die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V.) insgesamt noch nicht kennt (z.B. mitverantwortlich für die Umsetzung des nah gelegenen Flowtrails Stromberg), sollte sich hier *Klick* informieren bzw. kann das ganze auch gerne durch seine Mitgliedschaft unterstützen.

_Bitte beachtet, dass für alle Veranstaltungen folgende Bedingungen gelten:
_
Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg / des IBC/DIMB Racing Teams!
Hier die Teilnahmebedingungen: http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2013)

So,
und direkt die erste Tour diese Woche, um den Weihnachtsspeck mal ein wenig anzugehen...

Termin zum Eintragen

Anfragen zum Termin per PN.

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Januar 2013)

Gute Sache


----------



## radjey (8. Januar 2013)

Hi Carsten,

super Sache!
Bis jetzt hatte ich die IG Rhein-Sieg nicht so auf dem Schirm (wußte auch nicht, dass du Trailscout bist).
Wenn ihr noch Leute braucht, ich hab auch schon einiges an Ausbildung bei der DIMB mitgemacht (Trailscout, Freerideguide, angehender Lizenz-Fahrtechniktrainer) 

Grüße,
Jerome


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2013)

Hi Jerome,
schön von dir zu hören!

Trailscout-Ausbildung habe ich letztes Jahr im Vinschgau gemacht, sehr schöne Gegend und beeindruckender Kurs!

IG Rhein-Sieg zieht tatsächlich auch von den Trailscouts und Touren in den Bereich Köln/Bonn/Ahr/Bergisches rein, bin ja auch Kölner... 
Aber rein regional sind wir halt an den Namen gebunden...

Zum Fahrtechniktraining würde ich dich gerne mal ansprechen, näheres dann per PN oder wenn wir uns auf dem Bike sehen 

schönen gruß
Carsten


----------



## Chris_87 (8. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> und direkt die erste Tour diese Woche, um den Weihnachtsspeck mal ein wenig anzugehen...
> 
> Termin zum Eintragen
> ...



Echt schade, wäre gern mal mitgekommen aber habe Abendschule. Dann schau ich hier mal öfters rein, die Touren sind wenigstens mit meiner Kondition möglich 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## supasini (8. Januar 2013)

ich geb mich dann auch gleich mal als DIMB-Trailscout zu erkennen


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2013)

Hi Chris,
kein Problem, wir fahren ja öfter. 

Kondition ist immer relativ, im Siebengebirge kann man zur Not immer einfach zum Rhein abfahren. Normal lassen wir aber auch niemanden im Wald zurück 

  @supasini: und wie wir seit dem g.... Liteviller&Friends Treffen wissen, auch ein verdammt guter Organisator! 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (14. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen,
das Wetter ist uns gnädig, gefrorener Boden ist eine schöne Abwechslung zum Schlammbad der letzten Zeit. 

Morgen geht es nochmals ab Ramersdorf los, nächste Woche dann wahrscheinlich etwas südlicher im 7G.

Termin für morgen, bitte tragt euch ein und seid pünktlich, da wir bei den Temperaturen verständlicherweise nicht lange warten werden...

Dienstags-Termin der DIMB IG-Rhein-Sieg

Bei Fragen bitte per PN oder E-Mail bei mir melden. 

schönen gruß
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2013)

Moin,
morgen geht es wieder in den Schnee spielen, das letzte Mal war es einfach goil 

Bitte seid pünktlich da und tragt euch ein, die Temperaturen mögen langes warten immer noch nicht honorieren...

Dienstags-Termin der IG-Rhein-Sieg

Bei Fragen etc. einfach kurz vorher per PN oder E-Mail bei mir melden. 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2013)

So, 
eine nette Runde mit 8 Bikern war es, die sich vom Parkplatz aus auf den Weg gemacht haben. 

Die Schlittenpiste fahren wir dann das nächste Mal lieber hinab, doch das "Schliddeln" durch den Tiefschnee war eine wahre Wonne. 

Kommende Woche sieht es wettermäßig leider nach Dauerregen aus, daher wird dann eher nichts stattfinden. 

"Neulinge" sind übrigens immer gerne willkommen. 

schönen gruß 
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier kommt der nächste Termin für die DIMB Dienstagsabend Runde.

Bei Fragen bitte PN oder Email an mich.

Viele Grüße,
Angela


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2013)

So, 
nächste Woche für die Winterschläfer:

Überlege, am Di oder Mi eine Wiedereinsteiger-Tour anzubieten.

D.h., wirklich langsames, entspanntes Tempo (Schnitt um die 8km/h), leichte Trails, um wieder sich an das ganze Gerumpel zu gewöhnen und bei Lust und Laune auch gerne mal die Möglichkeit, an bestimmten Stellen unter Anleitung zu üben. 

Bei Interesse bitte im Thread der Gemütlichfahrer Thread der Gemütlichfahrerposten!

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## AnjaR (8. März 2013)

Hi Carsten,
am Mittwoch könnte ich mir einrichten. Bis dahin sollte der Husten und Schnupfen wieder weg sein. Wieder-Einsteigertour ist daher für mich dann genau richtig.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. März 2013)

Mittwoch könnte ich ebenfalls vielleicht einrichten.


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mittwoch könnte ich ebenfalls vielleicht einrichten.



NEIN! ER kriecht unter den Steinen hervor!!! Ein potentieller Augenzeuge... Wir lieben den schrecklichen Sven!!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. März 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> am Mittwoch könnte ich mir einrichten. Bis dahin sollte der Husten und Schnupfen wieder weg sein. Wieder-Einsteigertour ist daher für mich dann genau richtig.
> Gruß
> Anja



Haha Anja, wer Carstens Leistungsentfaltung auf der letzten 'Siegtal Pur' miterleben durfte, der weiß, dass eine Anfängertour bei ihm einen ganz anderen Charakter haben könnte... 
So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wieiviele wieder abspringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> NEIN! ER kriecht unter den Steinen hervor!!! Ein potentieller Augenzeuge... Wir lieben den schrecklichen Sven!!!



Da krieche ich da wieder unter einen Stein...


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. März 2013)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Haha Anja, wer Carstens Leistungsentfaltung auf der letzten 'Siegtal Pur' miterleben durfte, der weiß, dass eine Anfängertour bei ihm einen ganz anderen Charakter haben könnte...
> So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wieiviele wieder abspringen



Oh ich werde den schnitt sogar unterbieten ...also Carsten mach dich auf was gefasst


----------



## Dart (11. März 2013)

Hi Carsten,

wie sieht es denn mit der DIMB-Tour aus? Mit ein bisschen "Glück" könnte man am Mittwoch endlich wieder eine Runde im Schnee drehen .

Anja hat auch Mittwochs besser Zeit und ein Kollege würde mitkommen (evtl. ein Kandidat für Diez).

Ich könnte alternativ auch eine Tour einstellen, allerdings dann nicht im Namen der DIMB.

Gruß


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2013)

Guten Morgen,
ich kränkele wieder ein wenig, von daher würde ich das gerne in die nächste Woche schieben. Dein Weg ist also frei 

grüße
C.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. März 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Oh ich werde den schnitt sogar unterbieten ...also Carsten mach dich auf was gefasst



Recht so Sven, wenn ich könnte würde ich Dich dabei sogar tatkräftig unterstützen denn ich bin mir sicher, beim Carsten gehen wir nicht verloren . Aber zum einen gehts in der Woche garnicht, und zum anderen bin ich aufgrund des herannahenden Frühlings bei dem momentanen Wetter wenig motiviert, im Gegensatz zu manch anderem "Profi" hier im Forum


----------



## trashman2 (13. März 2013)

Werte Kolleginnen und Kollegen,
sehr schön, dass es mal einen eigenständigen Thread bezüglich unserer DIMB IG gibt, der DIMB Touren explizit beinhaltet.

Schön ist auch, dass immer auf die Teilnahmebedingungen hingewiesen wird.
Aus gegebenem Anlass, des neuem Wegegesetztes über das Naturschutzgebiet Siebengebirge, welches am 01.März 2013 in Kraft getreten ist, weise ich auch auf die Trail Rules der DIMB hin. Wir vertreten die DIMB nach außen, und sollten somit auch diese Regeln ALLE beachten!!!!  
__________________
*Unterstützt die DIMB!

*http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2013)

Hi, 
Trailrules und Wegenetz werden vor der Tour bzw in der Ausschreibung deutlich angesprochen.
Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. März 2013)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Werte Kolleginnen und Kollegen,
> sehr schön, dass es mal einen eigenständigen Thread bezüglich unserer DIMB IG gibt, der DIMB Touren explizit beinhaltet.
> 
> Schön ist auch, dass immer auf die Teilnahmebedingungen hingewiesen wird.
> ...


----------



## trashman2 (14. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und somit aufgeben und nie wieder in den sieben Bergen fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tststs
> 
> Ob das so richtig ist??


 
Nie wieder in den sieben Bergen bei den 7 Zwergen fahren, das möchte doch keiner. Selbstverständlich wollen wir alle im 7 GB und anderswo fahren. Das prägt ja schließlich den MTB Sport.
Grundsätzlich wollte ich lediglich einmal auf die DIMB Trail Rules hinweisen, an die wir uns hier selbstverständlich Alle halten... oder ?


----------



## trashman2 (14. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Trailrules und Wegenetz werden vor der Tour bzw in der Ausschreibung deutlich angesprochen.
> Grüße


 
So sollte es sein. Davon bin ich auch ausgegangen. 

Was machen wir mit denen, die sich nicht an die DIMB Rules halten,
insbesondere gegen die Punkte 4 und 5 "verstoßen" ?
Das kann nicht in unserem Sinne sein.
Schließlich führt ein solches Verhalten zu verschärften Wald,- und Naturgesetzten und schürrt den Hass von Wanderern, Spaziergängern Förstern und Eigentümer auf uns. Das ist Fakt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. März 2013)

Hi,
ob das "Fakt" ist oder nicht vermag niemand zu behaupten 

Von Hass möchte ich auch nicht sprechen, schließlich sind wir alle Nutzer. 

Wer in meiner Truppe fährt und sich anderen Nutzern ggü. unpassend verhält, erhält einen deutlichen Hinweis und bei Wiederholung fährt er dann bei mir nicht mehr mit. 

Grundsätzlich denke ich aber, dass dies weniger die Leute auf unseren Touren betrifft. 

Damit denke ich, ist hier deutlich genug auf die DIMB-Trailrules verwiesen worden. 

Weiterführende Diskussion bitte im Thread für das Wegenetz, da es alle Nutzer betrifft und es hier primär um Touren gehen soll. 

Danke
C.


----------



## trashman2 (14. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ob das "Fakt" ist oder nicht vermag niemand zu behaupten
> 
> Von Hass möchte ich auch nicht sprechen, schließlich sind wir alle Nutzer.
> ...


 
Hi ,
ich gehe auch davon aus, dass sich die Leute bei den Touren der DIMB verantwortungsvoll verhalten und die Beachtung der DIMB "Regelwerke"
realisiert werden. Wie du richtig gesagt hast, wir sind alle Nutzer. 

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich hatte diesen Thread gewählt, da es hier zwar um Touren geht, Diese aber im Rahmen der DIMB veranstaltet werden. 
Grundsätzlich betrifft dieses brisante Thema uns alle.


----------



## Freckles (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo miteinander,

morgen mal wieder im Südlichen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14152

Bis bald im Wald!
Angela


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Termine diese Woche:

1. Dienstag ab Königswinter 18.00 Uhr ca 3,5h

Dienstags-Termin

2. Donnerstag ab Königswinter 18.30 Uhr ca 2,5h

Donnerstags-Termin

Bei Interesse bitte dort anmelden, Fragen gerne per PN. 

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2013)

Schon was für nächste Woche:

Termin am Dienstag:

Dienstags-Termin

Heute abend die Tour ist ja oben verlinkt.

Gutes Wetter nutzen ist angesagt!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Cklax (18. Juli 2013)

Hi Carsten,

Ich wollte mal fragen bis wann man sich für den Dienstagstermin 23.7 anmelden muss.
Ich bin erst frisch nach Bonn gezogen und habe mein MTB mitgebracht (fahre erst seit 2 Monaten aktiv, Kondition ist vorhanden) und muss noch wegen meiner Arbeit schauen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2013)

Hi Chris, 
bis halbe Stunde vorher passt 
Dann wissen wir, ob vollzählig oder nicht...

Schönen Abend
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2013)

So,
morgen geht es mal wieder auf eine offizielle Runde durch den Ennert...

Dienstags-Termin-bitte-eintragen

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. September 2013)

Mit zunehmender Jahreszeit, sind da auch mal Termine am Wochenende geplant?

Unter der Woche schaffe ich so kaum und reine Nightrides sind nicht wirklich DIMB-Rules-kompatibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. September 2013)

Hi,
Termine am WE sind den Sommer über privaten Verpflichtungen zum Opfer gefallen 

Da wir außerdem gerne dann mal außerhalb des 7G unterwegs sind und/oder dabei wild exploren, sind die Touren nicht alle tauglich für Mitfahrer.

Als bekanntes Beispiel des Nicht-Gefallens-der-Verfahrgarantie: Kreise fahren ist im letzten Herbst auf einer Tour mal gar nicht gut angekommen, als einige länger befahrene Trails unter Laub dann nicht gefunden wurden 

Nightrides werden wir im Rahmen der Dienstagsrunden den Winter über anbieten, bitte hier KEINE Diskussion dazu, ggf. PN.

Melde dich ansonsten, wenn du am WE mal mitkommen magst Ri Ahr oder Hennef oder so...

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2013)

Kurzfristig Morgen Abend:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14488

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (8. November 2013)

So,
am WE wird's eher grausig, daher der nächste Termin erst am Mittwoch...

Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14505

Grüsse
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2013)

Leider muss der Termin heute ausfallen...

Nächste Woche dann wieder.

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2013)

Termin für diese Woche:
Dienstag, 18.00 Uhr Königswinter

Jahresabschluß am 28.12. Termin 28.12. 

Schöne Vorweihnachtszeit!
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2014)

Diese Woche am Mittwoch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14904

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2014)

Hinweis auf unser Tour, die offen ist für alle...

05.07. in Hennef und Umgebung über Drachenfliegerschanze, HoChi, etc...

Zu Informationen und zur Anmeldung geht es hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14894

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (1. Juli 2014)

So, 
noch zwei Plätze frei für Samstag. 

Da Deutschland Freitag Abend spielt, ist das ja entspannt mit dem Ausklang nach hinten. 

Allerdings muß ich trotzdem um 17.00 Uhr wieder am Bahnhof sein.

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2014)

Hi,
Wetter sagt für morgen nur leichten Regen aktuell voraus (0,2l/m2).

Damit würde ich sagen, wir fahren. Regenjacke trotzdem nicht vergessen. Meist braucht man sie dann ja nicht, wenn man sie mithat 

Bis morgen früh dann!

grüße
C.


----------



## Dolomitenfan (5. Juli 2014)

War eine sehr schöne Tour , danke an Carsten für das Guiding


----------



## laspirit2014 (6. Juli 2014)

Danke an Carsten für die tolle Tour. Habe gestern so viel dazu gelernt und bin noch immer ganz beseelt


----------



## thommy88 (6. Juli 2014)

auch von mir nochmal vielen dank für die tollte Tour. Würde jemand von den GPS fahren vielleicht seinen Track zur verfügung stellen?

grüße,

thomas


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2014)

Hi,
bitte keine GPS-Tracks der Tour online stellen. Reicht schon,dass die Frosthelme das mit den bekannten Folgen getan haben...

Danke!

Fotos von der Schanze kommen die Tage 

Grüße


----------



## thommy88 (6. Juli 2014)

Ne wenn sowieso nur per pn. Wollte mir das ganze nochmal im basecamp anschauen. Grüsse 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dolomitenfan (6. Juli 2014)

@thommy88: Habe dir ne PN geschickt 


Sent from my tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## sun909 (7. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2014)

Kurzer Tourbericht mit Bild der netten Jungs an der Schanze (nix Selfie  )

"Alle Neune" war das Motto der DIMB-Tour. Trotz mäßiger Wetteraussichten, die ja gerade unsere Wochenenden bestimmen, waren alle angemeldeten pünktlich am Start.

Und mal wieder alle zusammen gestartet, alle heile angekommen und sogar auf eine Panne oder einen profanen Sturz haben wir verzichtet 

War meine erste Tour, bei der ich sooo früh schon ein Kölsch angeboten bekommen habe, die Truppe an der Drachenfliegerschanze war echt gut drauf, wäre der Grill schon belegt gewesen, wären wir wohl auch schwach geworden, gelle Daniel...?

Pause gab´s dank dem Regen zwischendrin dann auch eine längere, der ein Teil der Talsperrentrails zum Opfer fiel. Da wir aber eine Kneipe samt Schirmen und mit Getränk und Kuchen aufgetan haben, wurde diese gut überstanden.

Und nicht zu vergessen, das touristische Highlight direkt im Anschluß, die Hennefer-Treppe!

Der HoChi und der Steinbruch gab noch viel Gelegenheit zum Üben, den "Todestrail" und die anderen Sachen an der Talsperre holen wir dann demnächst nach!

War ein entspannter Tag, fand, die Truppe hat gut zusammen gepasst. Von daher gerne wieder!

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2014)

Das hoffentlich gute Wetter nutzen und direkt zur nächsten kostenfreien Tour Ende Juli...

Diesmal bieten wir euch "Verwunschene Trails und mehr im südlichen Siebengebirge"

Dabei bleiben wir in schattigen Tälern auf teils handtuchbreiten Pfaden, besuchen das Auge Gottes und werfen von der Erpeler Ley einen Blick ins Rheintal, bevor es über Trails und einen knackigen Anstieg entspannt durch ein tolles Bachtal zurück Richtung Rhein geht.

Ein schöner Biergarten wartet dann hier oder auch am Rhein auf uns...

Mehr Infos und zur Anmeldung im lmb hier lang:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14934

Schöne Grüße

Eure DIMB Bonn/Rhein-Sieg
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (25. Juli 2014)

So, am Sonntag die Tour ist denn auch voll, passt ja wieder gut.

Wetter bleibt hoffentlich anständig, bitte genug zu Essem und Trinken einpacken, die Einkehr ist erst gegen Ende der Tour 

Bei Fragen oder ähnlichem am besten eine PN senden...

Bis Sonntag dann
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank an Carsten und alle anderen Mitfahrer. Gestern das war mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour.

Grüße Micha


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. Juli 2014)

vielen Dank an Carsten und die Backguides für die schöne Tour.
Danke auch an die Geburtstagskinder für die leckeren Weizen.

Gruß
ML-RIDER


----------



## sun909 (30. Juli 2014)

Bericht folgt noch, harre der Fotos 

Termin für morgen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14964

Grüße
Eure DIMB Bonn Rhein Sieg


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2014)

Tourenbericht "Verwunsche Trails im südlichen Siebengebirge"...

Einen Tag nach der Top-TeamIII-Tour in Altenberg sollte uns auch heute die Sonne hold sein.

Die versprochenen Gewitter zeigten sich den ganzen Tag nicht, feucht wurde es trotzdem, aber dazu später mehr.

Treffpunkt am Fuße des Drachenfelses am schönen Nachtigallental.

19 BikerInnen hatten sich eingefunden, einige mehr als geplant, aber dank der Co-Guides Angela, Michael und Chris sehr gut zu handeln.

Die eine Gruppe stürzte sich munter in den 20% Anstieg des Nachtigallentals, während der Rest zum gemütlichen Einrollen den Weg über die Hirschburg wählte. Weiter ging es am Milchhäuschen vorbei erste Trailerfahrung sammeln und weiter in Richtung Lohrberg, den letzten (Ehren-)Gast einsammeln, Blitzfitz!

Am Aussichtspunkt unterhalb des Lohrbergs eine Runde die Aussicht auf Drachenfels und Rhein genießend, gab es auch schon erste Leckerlis in Form von Mini-Milkymay von freundlichen Wandersleut für den Guide, der auf Frühstück verzichtet hatte.

Die ersten Flüche dann am Lohrberg selber, ist doch knackig hoch zur Hütte. Der Trail danach machte das aber mehr als wett und auch kleine Ehrenrunden (nein, diesmal keine Verfahrer  ) halfen, die Meute wieder zusammenzukriegen. Stellweg heißt heizen, danach dann die erste längere Pausen-Panne. Gelegenheit, ein wenig zu quatschen und Räder zu gucken...





Weiter das Tal entlang, bis dieser tolle Trail leider auch an der Straße endete. Wohlgemerkt, diesmal ohne Abflüge oder unfreiwillige nasse Füße 

Angela übernahm halb freiwillig die Führung über den nächsten Bergauf-Trail durch das Mucher Wiesental, auch hier gab es die Gelegenheit, sich zu entscheiden, ob Chaka (steil) oder entspannt und easy über den lockeren Weg.

Am Auge Gottes hieß es dann ein wenig Geschichte zu hören.







Andere machten derweil ein wenig die Äuglein zu....






An den Ruinen der V2-Abschußrampen vorbei ging es nach Bruchhausen und in den vergessenen Trail, den Micha und Angela mir mal gezeigt hatten.






Mit der Meute sehr schön zu fahren, ein kleiner Kotzberg am Ende fiel kaum auf.

Die Erpeler Ley hieß uns mit Sonnenschein und traumhaften Ausblick auf das Rheintal willkommen und gab uns die Gelegenheit zur nächsten Pause

. Da mit der großen Truppe der Zeitplan etwas hing, hieß es auch von einigen Mitfahrern Abschied zu nehmen, die über den Rheinsteig gen Rhein und teils in den Biergarten rollten.

Der "Rest" verpasste dank des Guides den ersten Teil des Trails  , fand den zweiten und fand den längeren Kotzberg teils gar nicht lustig. Mecker gab´s für den Guide. Dafür der nächste flowy Trail ein Genuss und schon fanden wir uns am Eingang des letzten Bachtals des Tages.


Den Schienenbus (danke Barbara  ) haben wir auch zweimal beim queren des Tals gesehen und pünktlich um 16.45 Uhr stand das erste Weizen alkohlfrei auf dem Tisch, Juchhu, dachte da die ein oder andere Beifahrerin!






Herzlichen Dank an die beiden Spender für die Getränke!

Ein letzter Trail stand noch auf dem Programm, nur noch ein "paar" Höhenmeter und wilde Treppenstufen am Ende. Manfred meisterte die locker, Respekt am Ende einer langen Tour!

Garmin sagte 57km, 1370HM, VDO deutlich weniger mit 1150HM...

Egal, in Königswinter gab´s ein Abschiedsweizen auf einen gelungenen Tag ohne Stunts und ohne wilde Pannen.

Danke an alle Mitfahrer und Guides! Und dem Ralf für die Fotos. Habe selber keine gemacht, ging beim Fahren so schlecht 

Eure DIMB Bonn/Rhein-Sieg
Carsten


----------



## blitzfitz (31. Juli 2014)

Hi Carsten,

es war eine tolle Tour und ein schöner Bericht!! Vielen Dank für das Guiden und bis zum nächsten Mal. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Dart (1. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> 19 BikerInnen hatten sich eingefunden, einige mehr als geplant...


 
Da hätten wir ja auch noch mitkommen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. August 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Da hätten wir ja auch noch mitkommen können



dann hätten wir TeamIII mengenmässig Konkurrenz machen können mit euren 6 Leuten noch dazu


----------



## sun909 (6. August 2014)

So,
wie versprochen, geht der Spass mit uns im August weiter  Termin wird Sonntag, der 24.08. sein. Link folgt...

Wie immer, gibt es das ganze kostenlos, den ehrenamtlichen Guides sei Dank, müßt ihr keinen Obulus wie bei manch anderen Vereinen entrichten.

Trotzdem darf wer möchte, immer gerne der DIMB beitreten, sind 24€/Jahr inkl kostenlosem BIKE-Magazin paarmal im Jahr. 

Mehr Infos dazu hier:
http://www.dimb.de/mitglieder/mitglied-werden

schöne Grüße
Eure DIMB Bonn/Rhein-Sieg


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... Termin wird Sonntag, der 24.08. sein. Link folgt...


muss Arbeiten


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2014)

Hallo Sven,
mal wieder... Schade, hoffe, wir schaffen es in diesem Jahr aber nochmals  !

grüße


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2014)

Termin (zunächst nicht für alle im LMB sichtbar, nicht wundern...)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14968

grüße
Eure DIMB IG Bonn/Rhein-Sieg


----------



## Sechser (7. August 2014)

Wow, das klingt ja mal wieder richtig nett ... würde mich am liebsten sofort anmelden, bin aber dann wahrscheinlich noch nicht fit.

Apropos:



sun909 schrieb:


> Trotzdem darf wer möchte, immer gerne der DIMB beitreten,



Ist natürlich schon längst passiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin (zunächst nicht für alle im LMB sichtbar, nicht wundern...)
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14968


24.08.2014, mitten in der Woche?


----------



## Freckles (7. August 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> 24.08.2014, mitten in der Woche?


Genau, mitten in der Woche am Sonntag


----------



## Trekki (7. August 2014)

Danke fürs entfernen der Tomaten auf meinen Augen. Ich hatte 28.8. gelesen.


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2014)

Hi,
so, die Tour ist aktuell ausgebucht. 

Weitere Interessenten bitte hier eintragen zwecks "Warteliste". 

schönen gruß
Carsten


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so, die Tour ist aktuell ausgebucht.
> 
> Weitere Interessenten bitte hier eintragen zwecks "Warteliste".
> ...



Lieber Carsten, da wir Samstag Besuch bekommen und unsicher ist, ob ich Sonntagmorgen so früh wegfahren kann, melde ich mich vorsichtshalber ab, damit Nachrücker bzw. Überbucher einen Platz haben. Grüße Bernd.


----------



## sun909 (19. August 2014)

Hallo Bernd,
das ist ja schade...

Dann vielen Dank für´s freimachen, da freut sich eine Moerja 
grüße!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2014)

Für morgen ist eine Abendrunde geplant

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14982


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2014)

Huhuu wieder zuhause und gleich mal die Hüfte verarzten....Treppensteigen war ein bissl, naja, sagen wir mal ungemütlich. Globulis und Diclofenac wird hoffentlich reichen...ansonsten: Auch hier nochmals ein fettes Dankeschön an unsere Guides und die heutige Truppe! 
Mir hat es trotz Fahrfehler am Anfang sehr viel Spaß gemacht, die hiesigen DIMB-Touren im LMB behalte ich auf jeden Fall weiter im Auge und freu mich aufs nächste Mal!!
Man schreibt oder liest sich bis dahin, hier und da...liebe Grüße, Rene.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (25. August 2014)

Das war meine erste DIMB-Tour. (aber bestimmt nicht meine letzte )

Pünktlich um kurz nach 9:00 Uhr haben wir uns am Bahnhof des Vulkan-Express in Brohl-Lützingen getroffen, von wo es mit der Schmalspurbahn 90 Minuten lang bergauf Richtung Engeln ging.
Neben allerlei Fachsimpelei wurde die Fahrt auch sinnvoll dazu genutzt die Energiespeicher für die anschliessende Rückfahrt zu füllen.
*Mein Dank gilt an dieser Stelle den edlen Spendern der kulinarischen Leckereien! * 

Gut gestärkt ging es dann von Engeln auf wunderschönen, abwechslungsreichen Trails, auf denen auch Tipps und Tricks zur Fahrtechnik vermittelt wurden zurück nach Brohl, wo wir die Fahrt gemütlich ausklingen liessen.

Lediglich der Wettergott bescherte uns etwas mehr Abwechslung als uns lieb war, aber eine paar Regentropfen konnten unsere gute Stimmung nicht schmälern.

Unterm Strich eine tolle, sehr gut organisierte Tour mit einer super Gruppe! Danke auch noch mal an die Guides! 


Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## route61 (26. August 2014)

Dem Rüdiger, der mit seinem Bericht die Sache auf den Punkt trifft, kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ein rundum gelungener Tag. Leider musste ich mich direkt nach der Ankunft ausklinken, weil ich noch einen Abend-Termin hatte.

Eifel-X Strecke:






Bahnhof Engeln:





Verbindungsstück:





Parkplatz:





Bremsscheiben sind gewechselt. Mal sehen, ob's hilft.

Grüße

B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. August 2014)

Dimb- Tour: Vulkanexpress

Es trafen sich letzten Sonntag 9 verwegene Gestalten und drei Guides zur Dimb-Tour.
Als sich alle hier eingefunden hatten,





konnten die Fahrkarten gekauft werden. Der Wagen mit den reservierten Plätzen war schnell gefunden.





Nachdem alle Platz genommen hatten, wurde sich erst gewundert,


 



danach dann doch Brötchen verteilt, geschmiert,





und genussvoll verzehrt.




Als dann alle gestärkt waren, und einige den längeren Halt dazu benutzten überflüssigen Ballast zu entsorgen, konnte man auch die Aussicht genießen.









[/url][/IMG]	   



An der Endstation in Engeln angekommen wurden die Räder wieder in Empfang genommen.





Nach dem kurzen vorstellen der drei Guides, und einem kleinen Bikecheck ging es dann endlich los.
Es wurde zum warm werden erst einmal eine kleine Höhe erklommen, über die Strasse und ging dann über in Wald und Feldwege.






Kurz darauf kam auch schon die erste Herausforderung in Form der 1. Treppe. Derer es noch viele gab.






Einige waren so ungestüm, das sie selbst für die Kamera zu schnell waren.





und dabei ihren Bremshebel auf links drehten.





Als diese Stelle alle gemeistert hatten, ging es weiter auf Waldwegen vorbei an Steinbrüchen um dann in einen schönen Trail wieder ein zu biegen.

Dort kamen mir als Fotografen erst glückliche Biker entgegen.



 



Bis mir das Blut in den Adern gefror, denn ich hatte nicht erwartet einen Vampir in bikender Form zu treffen.





Danach kam ein neues Teilstück, das selbst die Guides noch nicht kannten. Dieses entpuppte sich als kurzes Tragestück.





Wo anschließend wieder eine Treppe den Weg entlang führte. Diese wurde mit unterschiedlichen Techniken gefahren



 



Als wir den Wald verließen meinte es der Wettergott nicht gut mit uns. Also kurz entschlossen umdrehen und die Schutzhütte aufsuchen. Das restliche Frühstücks Gebäck konnte nun eingenommen werden, auch in roter, flüssiger Form.









was einigen ungläubige Blicke auf´s Gesicht zauberte:





Von hieraus ging es wohlgenährt durch Schluchten, an Felswänden vorbei, über Treppen durch den Wald. Beim verlassen des Waldes strahlte uns die Sonne und die Kehren im Trail an.







 



Am Erlenbrunnen vorbei ging es nach Bell. Dann weiter zum Laacher See, der teils umfahren wurde. Als die Sonne wieder lachte standen wir vor dem Biergarten der uns den Gerstensaft bringen sollte.









Wie nötig es einige brauchten zeigt uns hier, der Guide Carsten.





Nach der Stärkung sollte es über die Wolfsschlucht nach Kell gehen. Leider war diese gesperrt. Deshalb mußte eine Umleitung gefahren werden. Es wurde also noch einmal richtig den Berg hoch gestrampelt, über einen schönen Trail wieder runter gefahren. Von hier an Tönissteiner vorbei in den letzten Trail. 









Dieser spuckte uns dann wieder in Brohl-Lützing aus. Von dort fuhren wir noch an den Rhein, um ein Abschluß-Bier im Biergarten einzunehmen. 
Uns hat es viel Spaß gemacht, bis zum nächsten mal.

Grüße Angela, Carsten und Micha


----------



## cryo (26. August 2014)

Super Bericht! War eine wirklich schöne Tour. Vielen Dank an die Guides! Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## sun909 (26. August 2014)

Sch..., da war der Micha schneller 

Eine Stunde Schreiben und Fotos für´n Popo... Ne, ne, sowas aber auch...

Danke für den farbigen Bericht, Herr Stuntbeck 

@rene: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Freckles (26. August 2014)

cryo schrieb:


> Super Bericht! War eine wirklich schöne Tour. Vielen Dank an die Guides! Bis zum nächsten Mal!



Wir bedanken uns! Ihr wart eine super Truppe .

Schöner Bericht, Herr Stunt-beck!

LG,
Angela


----------



## laspirit2014 (26. August 2014)

Eigentlich ist schon alles gesagt und trotzdem: Danke für einen tollen Tag 

Connie


----------



## Moerja (26. August 2014)

Schöner Bericht,
schöne Tour!, schöner Tag, nette Truppe,
Danke euch
cu
M.


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2014)

Superklasse! Das Foto vom Bertram in Sachen Ankunft im Bhf Engeln sieht ja aus wie Critical-Mass!
Danach werden Mtbler wohl oberhalb der Baumgrenze im Rheintal zukünftig ernstgenommen...


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2014)

So, 
da ein Teil unserer Guides sich zu der Zeit im sonnigen Süden herumtreibt, diesmal ein wenig Technik im Angebot.

Konkret:

Teil 1 des Kurventrainingskurses für Spitzkehren und Co. Damit das Absteigen und schieben mal ein Ende hat 

Zur Anmeldung geht es hier lang, Fragen bitte per PN!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15042 
(Termin erstmal nicht für alle sichtbar, DIMB Mitglieder bevorzugt!)

grüße
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2014)

Das ging schnell 

Wer auf die Warteliste möchte, trägt sich bitte in den Termin ein. Springt jemand ab, rutscht ihr automatisch ja nach.

Falls dann an dem Tag selber noch mehr als 6 Personen angemeldet sind, ist eine Teilnahme leider nicht möglich. 

Ansonsten hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter und so...

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2014)

...ein Platz im Kurvenkurs wurde wieder frei...

Noch zur Info aufgrund einer Nachfrage: 
Die geplante/angekündigte Oktobertour findet leider wg. Krankheit NICHT statt. 

Wir holen das dann hoffentlich im November nach. Info folgt hier im Thread.

grüße


----------



## Trekki (16. Oktober 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...ein Platz im Kurvenkurs wurde wieder frei...


... und wieder belegt


----------



## Sechser (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss mich auch leider wieder abmelden ...


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Muss das trotz falschem Thread bitte noch einmal nachfragen (dürfen): Es zählt wer zuerst kommt, egal ob DIMB-Mitglied? Weil es halt den Hinweis gibt, aber wenn das egal ist, warum dann der Hinweis ("Anmeldungen von DIMB Mitgliedern werden bevorzugt.")? Danke und Grüße zurück
> 
> P.S.: Warum eigentlich falscher Thread....ist doch auch im LMB eingestellt




Hi,
der Termin wurde erst nur hier eingestellt und war nicht für alle sichtbar.

Da hier idR primär Dimb Interessierte oder Mitglieder reinschauen, melden sich dann auch Dimb-Mitglieder eher an.

Öffentlich gemacht wurde der Termin erst diese Woche nach Abmeldung eines TLN. Die Neubesetzung war da Ratz fatz drin.

Mehr als 6TLN möchte ich als Guide nicht, da es dann am geplanten Gelände eng wird.

Edit: meist sagt aber auch kurzfristig jemand ab, daher einfach mal bis Freitag abwarten.

Ansonsten wird das Angebot im Frühjahr nochmals kommen.

Grüße


----------



## Trekki (2. November 2014)

Der freie Platz war nicht nur Ratz-Fatz wieder belegt sondern der ganze Kurs war Ratz-Fatz schon fertig. Zumindest gefühlt 20min, die Uhr meinte 6h.

Die ersten 3h auf dem Parkplatz (also gefühlte 10min)



mit Übungen für die Bike-Beherrschung und zum Absichern. Und natürlich die Kurventechnik mit Schlenker, Linienwahl, Körpereinsatz.
Nicht zu vergessen und wirklich vorbildlich: Hinweise auf korrektes Verhalten im Trail.

Dann 2 Abfahrten wo beides so lange wiederholt wurde, bis alle TN alle Kurven geschafft haben (oder nicht mehr wollten - niemand wurde zu irgendetwas gezwungen).




sun909 sichert ab




alle packen mit an

Den Sonnenbrand gabs umsonst dabei


----------



## Trekki (3. November 2014)

Nachtrag von heute Morgen: Muskelkater. Rechter Brustmuskel. So ist es halt, wenn ungewohnte Bewegungen gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Fotos, da hatte ich gar keine Zeit für.

Alle Teilnehmer unfallfrei und ohne Blessuren wieder heimgebracht, sonniges Wetter und in der Scheune haben wir noch einen ganzen Haufen verstreuter Fahrer getroffen. 

Hat Spaß mit euch gemacht; wir machen einen zweiten Kurs für die Fortgeschrittenen wie besprochen und sicherlich im Frühjahr auch wieder einen Einsteiger-Kurs!

Schönen Gruß und bis die Tage
Eure DIMB Bonn/Rhein-Sieg
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (2. März 2015)

So, 
am Samstag ist die erste Tour in diesem Jahr gelaufen. 

Leider wieder mit Warteliste und daher nicht Platz für jeden, aber wir sind sicherlich noch öfters dort in diesem Jahr. 

So waren es sieben Mitfahrer, die bei bestem Wetter das Ahrtal erkundeten.

Technisch knackiger diesmal durch Teufelslöcher vorbei an Blauen Schlangen, den Hexen auf dem Kopf tanzend und genüssliches Päuschen am Steiner Berg ging es über Teufelsley dann mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen hinab zurück zu Ahr.

Keine Stunts, keine Verletzten, schöner Tag, schöne Tour. Der ein oder andere kann noch Fotos beitragen (Bertram?).

Danke für die gut gelaunten Mitfahrer und bis bald
Carsten


----------



## route61 (2. März 2015)

Ich bin echt froh, dass ich mitgefahren bin. Es war einfach großartig. Eine nette Runde im doppelten Sinn, einmal von den Mitfahrern her und dann von der Strecke .
Die erste Panne passierte schon vor der Abfahrt: Ich hatte keine SD-Karte in der Camera . Ich habe dann ca. 500 m weiter bei der zweiten Panne nochmal ein Foto machen wollen, als mir einfiel, dass ich ja keine Karte drin hatte. Schade. Ich glaube ML-Rider und Kurvenkratzer haben fotografiert.
Dank an Carsten für's Org, Guiden, Tipps und Hilfestellungen .


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. März 2015)

Technische Runde & nette Mitfahrer am Samstag
Danke an Carsten für's Guiden.















​


----------



## supasini (2. März 2015)

jo, war sehr schön  Danke an Carsten auch für's hinten langsam fahren - wenn ich auch am Anfang sowohl fahrradtechnisch als auch ganz schlimm atemtechnisch geschwächelt hab... Ich bin dann zum Schluss noch über den Hornberg gefahren und habe rechtzeitig meinen Schreibtisch erreicht


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2015)

Nur so aus Neugier, was macht denn der Schreibtisch, wenn du unpünktlich bist? Meckern, abfahren, beseitigt das kreative Chaos, versinkt im Erdboden........?


----------



## sun909 (2. März 2015)

Besten Dank für die Fotos!

Zum Hornberg sind wir nicht mehr gekommen, ich mußte am Steiner paar Minuten austreten... 

Nächstes Mal müssen wir noch die Säge mitnehmen, ist doch einiges an Holz teils im Weg.

grüße


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2015)

Termin für Dienstag:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15116

Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2015)

Hier von gestern zwei Fotos
einmal unser Sonnenschein, Bild ein wenig bearbeitet






und der Guide beim umsetzen






Die restlichen Bilder gibt es hier

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73981


Schön war´s  Micha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> und der Guide beim umsetzen



Hat dem Guide nich was wenig Luft inne Gabel jehabt ? Oder khört das so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (9. März 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir, qualitativ allerdings nicht sooooo gut .

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74013

Viele Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. März 2015)

Ich finde die sind genau so gut


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2015)

Sonntag, 15.03. sind wir mal wieder rund um Hennef unterwegs:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15223

Schönen Gruss
Carsten


----------



## Dart (9. März 2015)

Schöne Bilder, danke


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2015)

Gestern mit 8 Leuten auf schönen schlammigen Wegen im 7G unterwegs, Fotos gibt's aber keine 

Für die Tour am Sonntag ist nur noch ein Platz frei, wer mitwill, muss sich sputen...
Termin findet ihr im Last Minute Biking

Im April wird es dann wieder einen Kurvenkurs für max 6 TLN geben, dann jedoch ausschließlich für DIMB-Mitglieder (24€/Jahr inkl 4xBike-Zeitung gratis).

Näheres hier dann beizeiten!

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## noocelo (11. März 2015)

check


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2015)

Damit ausgebucht ...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. März 2015)

Denkst du bei dem Kurvenkurs an einen Fortgeschrittenen Kurs oder einen neue Runde?


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2015)

Moin,
das ist noch nicht entschieden 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. März 2015)

Ok wobei ich eh nur das letzte und eventuell das vorletzte April we zeit hätte vorher mach ich die fränkischen Trails unsicher... Wir sehen uns Sonntag..


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2015)

...da es nicht an Ostern sein wird, könnte es eng für dich werden


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2015)

Auf ein Wort....

Vielen Dank an @sun909 Carsten und @Freckles Angela fürs heutige guiden durchs Hennefer Umland! Großes Kino, es hat unheimlich viel Fahrspaß bereitet und die Truppe war ja auch sehr homogen
Ihr habt ein gutes Duo hergegeben...Front & Back Guide und Double-Back und die Hennefer Trails astrein präsentiert und repräsentiert. Bitte gerne mehr davon, bis zum nächsten Mal freut sich
@Trail Surfer Rene

thx

P.S.: Auch ein paar neue Gesichter waren für mich heute dabei, wer mag ist natürlich herzlich willkommen auf ein Wiedersehen in Hennef und Umgebung (Treffpunkt: Lidl, Brölstr. 1, Abfahrt BAB 560 Hennef-Ost), zwischen den DIMB-Runden. Bitte die "Werbung" nachzusehen.


----------



## laspirit2014 (15. März 2015)

Vielen Dank an @sun909  und @Freckles  für eine Runde mit ganz viel Spass auf dem Trail


----------



## noocelo (15. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an
> 
> @sun909 Carsten und
> 
> @Freckles Angela fürs heutige guiden durchs Hennefer Umland


+1


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2015)

Ja, die wilde 13 war heute unterwegs und hat sich durch den Hennefer Modder begeben.

Zwar hat es zum Ho-Chi nicht mehr gereicht und ein-zwei Änderungen wurden aufgrund des glitschigen Untergrunds durchgeführt, aber alle sind heile und quasi auch ohne Panne (sturzverstellter Sattel zählt nicht  ) durchgekommen.

War eine gute Truppe, keinen verloren, Kuchen gibts dann nächstes Mal.

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir den ein oder anderen nochmals sehen, bis dahin alles Gute und Danke an Angela für´s Mitguiden!

Schönen Gruß
Carsten

P.S. Fotos jemand gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2015)

@ Fotos ich hätte ja gerne eines vom Schluß mit dem "Oje" aus dem Off


----------



## Freckles (16. März 2015)

Hier der Link für morgen: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15240
Diesmal erst um 19:00 ab NGT. 


Sorry für's späte einstellen!


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2015)

NGT=Königswinter, Eingang Nachtigallental, Ecke


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2015)

Für Donnerstag gibt es eine Tour


http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15256


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2015)

Runde am Mi:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15314

Grüsse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. April 2015)

Mittwoch sieht leider bei mir schlecht aus ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. April 2015)

Habe den Termin geändert sollte heute nicht morgen sein

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2015)

Morgen geht's mal wieder auf Tour...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15354

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (9. Juni 2015)

Touren im Angebot:

1. Heute Abend: Abendrunde im 7G
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15377

2. am 11.06. Abendrunde im 7G
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15380

3. am 16.06. Abendrunde im 7G
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15381

4. am 18.06. Abendrunde im 7G
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15382

5. am 27.06. Technischere Tour im 7G SCHONERPFLICHT-nur für DIMB-Mitglieder!!!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15397

6. am 28.06. Tagestour S1-lang und viele HM... 
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15395

7. am 11.07. Kurvenkurs Teil I (nur für DIMB-Mitglieder!)
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15396

Wir freuen uns auf Mitglieder und Nicht-Mitglieder 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (10. Juni 2015)

so,
der 28.06. wurde quasi fix ausgebucht  

Ein namentlich nicht genanntes WP-Team hat den Termin mal gekapert... das wird teuer für euch, dat Angela als Backguidine wird in Kuchenstücken/h entlohnt, hehe

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2015)

Termin für morgen:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15381


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2015)

Soderle,
der Termin heute Abend ist wg. anderer Verpflichtungen auf nächsten Dienstag verschoben.

1. am 23.06. Abendrunde im 7G
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15382

2. am 27.06. Technischere Tour im 7G SCHONERPFLICHT-nur für DIMB-Mitglieder!!! *(AUSGEBUCHT-WARTELISTE)*
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15397

3. am 28.06. Tagestour S1-lang und viele HM...  *(AUSGEBUCHT-WARTELISTE)*
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15395

4. am 11.07. Kurvenkurs Teil I (nur für DIMB-Mitglieder!) *NOCH 2 Plätze FREI*
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15396

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2015)

So der Termin heute Abend ist auf nächsten Dienstag verschoben


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2015)

Hi,
Wetter für Samstag schaut grad nicht so gut aus.

Überlege das Stolpern zu verschieben...

Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Juni 2015)

von mir aus, auf wann denn?


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Juni 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wetter für Samstag schaut grad nicht so gut aus.
> 
> Überlege das Stolpern zu verschieben...
> ...


kann man aber doch auch kurzfristig,oder?


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2015)

Bin unterwegs und hab kein inet ab morgen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juni 2015)

Wetter sieht für den Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntag besser aus ...


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2015)

Zum Stolpern muss es trocken sein, Sonntag bin ich schon verplant...

Harren wir der Dinge. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2015)

So, dann mal hoffen, dass es diese Nacht nicht zu sehr schüttet...

Tour morgen und auch die für Sonntag ausgebucht 

Dienstag nimmt der Stuntbeck gerne noch Mitfahrer mit.

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juni 2015)

So morgen gibts wieder eine Tour

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15382


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo Nachbar Dimb´ler.
Ich wollte euch auf diesem Wege auf unsere Aktiv Tour aufmerksam machen, bei der noch einige Plätze frei sind:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/aktiv2015/Ausschreibung_DIMB_Aktiv_Tour_2015IGSaar.pdf

Gruß Martin


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2015)

Hi Martin,
ihr seid ja unsere "Lehrmeister" vor 2 Jahren für unsere eigene Aktivtour gewesen 

Die Trails bei euch sind klasse, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen und der Shuttle am Flowtrail Ottweiler auch erste Sahne!

Sehr gemütlich das Hotel Goethe mit Gäste-Kühlschrank... 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Juni 2015)

Würde ja gerne fahren... aber das kollidiert leider mit anderen Terminen. 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2015)

Wir waren wieder unterwegs und unser Haus- und Hof_Fotograf hat eine neue, schüttelfreie Knippse am Start...

12 Gestalten am Parkplatz bzw. Eingang des  Nachtigallentals standen bereit, sich mal wieder einen Tag schinden zu lassen.








Vom Drachenfels bis rüber zur Erpeler Ley mit paar Schleifen summierten sich "mal kurz" auf 79km und 1748HM...
Kleine Abweichung zur Ausschreibung... lag am Parkplatz oberhalb und an den Zusatz-HM an der Löwenburg. Glaub ich...? 

Immer dem blauen Männchen hinterher war die Devise, keiner bleibt allein im Wald zurück. Im Wald hat das auch gut funktioniert, in der Stadt üben die zwei nochmal, die den "Rest" einfach verloren haben, gelle???






Trails hochquälen... mit einem Lächeln - WICHTIG!






...Trails runterfahren...  Auch mit einem Lächeln!






...Schafen beim Scheren zuschauen... ups, das kommt erst ein Bild später 






...hier jetzt die Schafe!






...einen 7Hiller vom Biker abhalten und alte Bekannte wie den Spooky mal wieder zu treffen.






Futter nachschieben war auch wichtig, und dabei gut aussehen. Mit Schonern. Und Gedöns-Riegeln...







Zwischendurch gab es unter den strengen Augen Gottes noch Aha-Erlebnisse beim Einstellen des Dämpfers und reichlich Rechts-oder Links-Kreisen. Nein, es war kein Kurvenkurs, aber das Pädo-Team sammelt schon mal Punkte für den Winterpokal!

Matsch gab es auch noch eine Menge in dem ein oder anderen Tal und ohne jemanden namentlich zu nennen, einen Mitfahrer, der eine junge Dame vom Weg schubsen wollte bzw. sie beinahe weggeschreddert hätte... 






Dafür nur eine Panne, und nur einen Stunt, der eher der Erschöpfung nach der Pause geschuldet war?

Der Biergarten war der Knaller, endlich kalte Getränke und das direkt am Rhein...






lecker Essen und Sonnenschein im Gesicht hatten wir uns nach der Plackerei mehr als verdient!






Liegestühle und Sonnenschirm haben die beiden Herren hier denn auch zu tollen Tourenplänen angeregt. Man merke sich den 08.08. oder 15.08.!





Demnächst dann mehr in diesem Kino!

grüße
DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juni 2015)

Schöner Bericht, da bin ich fast traurig das ich früher aussteigen musste
Und danke an alle Mitfahrer die daraus einen so schönen Tag haben werden lassen!!!!

Grüße Micha


----------



## laspirit2014 (30. Juni 2015)

War ein superschöner Tag: PERFEKT 
Kleinere Abzüge in der B-Note für die dazu gemogelten Höhenmeter


----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2015)

war nicht gemogelt, mein Tacho zeigt einfach mehr an


----------



## noocelo (1. Juli 2015)

... war so schön wie anstrengend. 'danke!' an alle für einen tag wie aus dem (mtb-)bilderbuch.


----------



## Koerbchen (1. Juli 2015)

Dankeeee für diese supertolle Tour in einer wunderbaren Gruppe und natürlich den Dämpfer 
Ralf's Fotos kombiniert mit Carsten's Text – ein Vergnügen!


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Juli 2015)

gerade entdeckt: http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/789-dimb-aktiv-tour-qdas-ahrtal-locktq


----------



## sun909 (8. Juli 2015)

Für den Kurvenkurs am Samstag ist noch ein Platz frei 

grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2015)

:-(
Ich darf leider nicht, auch wenn ich gerne kommen würde...


----------



## sun909 (8. Juli 2015)

?


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2015)

Post ging zu schnell raus... hab mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen ... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (8. Juli 2015)

oh shit, wo und wie das denn?

Gute Besserung, arme Sau bei dem Wetter...


----------



## route61 (9. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Für den Kurvenkurs am Samstag ist noch ein Platz frei
> 
> grüße


Hab mich mal angemeldet.


----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2015)

So, 
den Kurvenkurs alle ohne größere Schäden hinter sich gebracht, tolle Fotos gibts leider nicht, alles unscharf 

Nächste Termine diese Woche einmal Dienstag ab Königswinter 18.30 Uhr
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15474

und dann noch Donnerstag ab Ramersdorf 18.00/19.00 Uhr (1. Anfahrt Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr, dann nochmals um 19.00 Uhr, bei beiden Terminen wird nicht >5min gewartet!)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15475

Beide Tage werden im Biergarten abgeschlossen, die letzten Meter bis zum Parkplatz müsst ihr also ggf. alleine bestreiten, wenn ihr nicht noch ein blondes helles mittrinkt 

Bei Fragen hier oder bei den Gemütlichfahrern melden. 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> den Kurvenkurs alle ohne größere Schäden hinter sich gebracht, tolle Fotos gibts leider nicht, alles unscharf
> 
> Nächste Termine diese Woche einmal Dienstag ab Königswinter 18.30 Uhr
> ...



Doch es gibt Bilder bald hier im Forum. Zumindest von dem zweiten Kurs an dem Tag.


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2015)

Diese Woche ab Königswinter am Donnerstag ab 17.30 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental.

Wird kurz und knackig, ich würde gerne 30km und 1000HM fahren. Also nicht ganz so entspanntes Tempo wie sonst.

Biergarten später geplant...

grüße
Carsten

Termin:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15489


----------



## sun909 (6. August 2015)

Zwar nicht in unserem Revier, aber die Vogesen sind auch immer eine Reise wert:

Tour in den Vogesen im September für DIMB_Mitglieder (24€/Jahr):
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/aktiv2015/Urs-DIMB-AktivTourenwocheSdvogesen2015.pdf

grüße


----------



## route61 (12. August 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht in unserem Revier, aber die Vogesen sind auch immer eine Reise wert:
> 
> Tour in den Vogesen im September für DIMB_Mitglieder (24€/Jahr):
> http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/aktiv2015/Urs-DIMB-AktivTourenwocheSdvogesen2015.pdf
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis.

Hab von 18. bis 20. Sept. leider schon was vor.


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2015)

du verpasst eine sehr schöne Gegend 
grüße


----------



## Freckles (24. August 2015)

Tour am Donnerstag: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15547


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. August 2015)

Do. wird für mich leider zeitlich schwierig werden ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2015)

es findet wieder ein Kurvenkurs statt. Es wird ein Kurs sein für Leute die in die Materie der engen Kurven einsteigen wollen. Auch gerne für die, die es vertiefen wollen. Grüße Micha

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15549


----------



## Freckles (25. August 2015)

Freckles schrieb:


> Tour am Donnerstag: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15547



Aufgrund der schlechten Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag habe ich die Tour auf morgen, Mittwoch verlegt!


----------



## milanp1000 (25. August 2015)

Freckles schrieb:


> Aufgrund der schlechten Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag habe ich die Tour auf morgen, Mittwoch verlegt!


Super, dann kann ich auch mit ☺


----------



## milanp1000 (26. August 2015)

Freckles schrieb:


> Aufgrund der schlechten Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag habe ich die Tour auf morgen, Mittwoch verlegt!


Klasse Tour, vielen dank! 

Grüße, Milan


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2015)

Erinnerung an die heutige Tour:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15561

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (3. September 2015)

Ich würd ja so gerne. ..


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja so gerne. ..


Nächste Woche wieder


----------



## milanp1000 (3. September 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wieder


Nächste Woche ist mein Chef dann hier... Sieht auch schlecht aus...


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2015)

...bring ihn einfach mit


----------



## milanp1000 (3. September 2015)

Lustig wär's ☺ Aber danach brauch ich einen neuen chef


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. September 2015)

So hier dann auch nochmal Donnerstag soll es ja wieder schnuckelig warm werden
hier eine Tour
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15583


----------



## noocelo (7. September 2015)

... werde wenn alles planmäßig läuft, ende der woche (m)ein fully haben und versuche dann nächste woche mal wieder auf ein ründchen mitzukommen. bis dahin


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... werde wenn alles planmäßig läuft, ende der woche (m)ein fully haben und versuche dann nächste woche mal wieder auf ein ründchen mitzukommen. bis dahin


Und bis dahin nicht schon wieder so viele Anti-E-Pressiva lutschen, please...


----------



## noocelo (9. September 2015)

... doppelte dosis!


----------



## Snowcrash (9. September 2015)

Ich hab mal wieder nix als Ärger mit dem Antrieb und brauche außerdem besseres Licht. Hätte echt mal wieder Lust auf ein Ründchen, hoffentlich wird das bis nächste Woche mal was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2015)

Ich musste die Planung für den Kurvenkurs 1 verschieben. 
Hier der neue Termin. Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere noch dafür.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15549

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (7. Oktober 2015)

Nochmaliger Hinweis für 
Kurven-nicht-mehr-absteigen-Woller 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15549

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß eine Frage: Hat jemand vielleicht einen - auch gebrauchten - Dämpfer mit den Einbaumassen 200 x 57 mm, den er verkaufen möchte?


----------



## RadTed (14. Oktober 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich musste die Planung für den Kurvenkurs 1 verschieben.
> Hier der neue Termin. Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere noch dafür.
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15549
> ...


 Prima Training   Danke nochmals


----------



## Cheffabrik (16. Oktober 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich musste die Planung für den Kurvenkurs 1 verschieben.
> Hier der neue Termin. Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere noch dafür.
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15549
> ...




Hallo Micha,

danke noch mal für das Training, hat mir sehr gut gefallen

gruß Uwe


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2015)

Samstag, 24.10., Tour ab Hennef Bahnhof...

Start 12.00 Uhr, Ende 17.30 Uhr

35km, 800HM.

Max 6 Mitfahrer, Termin im LMB folgt...

Dann ein Hinweis auf die immer äußerst leckere Pizza-Tour vom Micha am 01.11.! Termin ist im LMB...

Fragen?

Grüße


----------



## Cheffabrik (20. Oktober 2015)

hallo,
habe mich auf die ursprüngliche Tourbeschreibung eingetragen.
habe schon einiges in Eifel, Ahr und Ardennen auf diesem Niveau gefahren.
An fahrtechnik Kurs hatte ich bisher nur den einen letzte Woche mit Stunt-beck
Reicht das aus, um an dieser Tour teilzunehmen

gruß Uwe


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2015)

Frag am einfachsten mal den Stuntbeck 

Der weiß sicher, ob das passt.

Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Oktober 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Samstag, 24.10., Tour ab Hennef Bahnhof...
> 
> Start 12.00 Uhr, Ende 17.30 Uhr
> 
> ...


Kann leider nicht, Patrick ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2015)

so,
alle heile, dickes Schlammbad und kühles Kölsch am Ende der Tour, danke Daniel 

Hat Spaß gemacht, allerdings habe ich meine Rolle der KeFü verloren... Wenn die also einer findet, immer gerne her damit. Weiße Rolle einer Gamut...

Bis bald
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2015)

sorry,
Termin verpennt, Termin gecancelt...

grüße


----------



## RadTed (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohes Fest


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Dezember 2015)

Sacht mal Leute gibts in 2016 eigentlich wieder ne Aktivtour für die DIMBo's ?


----------



## sun909 (25. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
alle Aktivtouren findest du hier:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/aktivtouren

Grüße und frohes Fest!
Carsten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2015)

Moin Carsten
ja das hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Da sind aber leider noch die 2015er Termine online. Na dann hoffe ich mal dass das Programm für 2016 auch so aussieht dir auch noch ein schönes Restfest und schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. März 2016)

Hi,
wie im neuen DIMB Köln Thread schon geschrieben, gibt es neben der IG Rhein Sieg unter neuer Führung jetzt auch eine reaktivierte IG Köln mit Jürgen (Jokomen), Manfred (ML-Rider) und Carsten (sun909) als Guides/Trailscouts.

Touren werden wir der Übersichtlichkeit halber hier und im LMB -Last Minute Biken einstellen.

Fragen oder Anregungen gerne per Mail an IG.koeln ät dimb.de oder per PN.

Morgen geht's dann auch schon los...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15885

Grüße!
Carsten


----------



## Dart (16. März 2016)

Ihr habt Zeiten


----------



## Redfraggle (16. März 2016)

Dart schrieb:


> Ihr habt Zeiten



Ja,sehr Arbeitnehmer freundlich!


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2016)

Gibt auch Leute, die haben keinen 7/8/9 to 5 Job...

Ihr kleinen Quengel, WE-Termine kommen schon noch... 

Grüße


----------



## Sechser (16. März 2016)

1a-Wetter, keine Wanderer und Spaziergänger, die stören .....  NEID!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gibt auch Leute, die haben keinen 7/8/9 to 5 Job



Genau, manche haben auch einen 06:30 to 15:00 Uhr Job 
Es sei Euch gegönnt auch unsere Zeit wird kommen ....


----------



## Pete04 (19. März 2016)

Die Zeit der 6.30ies to 15 Ohren iss vorbei - das Zeitalter der Schichties hat begonnen...





Allein - ihr Werkzeusch sollten 'se zuhause lassen...


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. März 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15900


----------



## delphi1507 (20. März 2016)

Planst du für die Woche nach Ostern auch was? Da könnte ich unter der Woche auch mal wieder morgens... Fr würde ich auch sehr wahrscheinlich fahren..


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. März 2016)

Lust ja, aber Zeit wird ein Problem; falls sich eine Lücke bietet, melde ich mich. Grüße B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (22. März 2016)

Wir wollen wieder die Abendrunden aufleben lassen! Morgen geht es los 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15903

Ist etwas kurzfristig, aber vlt hat ja doch der/die ein oder andere Lust!


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2016)

Es verschlägt uns nochmals südlich ins 7G

Termin am Mittwoch:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15928

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (10. April 2016)

Es geht weiter mit der Abendrunde: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15937

VG,
Christian


----------



## Sechser (12. April 2016)

Aufgrund der „Der-Regen-zerstört-bestimmt-meine-Frisur“- und „Ich-hab-was-viiiieel-Besseres-vor“-Verweigerer kam ich heute in den Genuss einer Privat-DIMB-Tour. 
Ich sag nur: LUXUS: 
Allein mit zwei DIMB-Guides – und dann auch noch mit Sonnenuntergang über der Dornhecke als Tourabschluss.
Da hat sogar mein Reifen vor lauter Freude Luft abgelassen – und ich habe direkt mal geprüft, ob sich die DIMB-Trailguides auch mit Schlauchwechsel auskennen …


----------



## Freckles (12. April 2016)

Und vor allem haben wir wohl echt alles richtig gemacht. Worüberall muss es Hunde und Katzen geregnet haben....


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. April 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15956


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2016)

Ich drängel mich mal vor mit morgen 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15961

Wer 1800 zB köwi einsteigen will, bitte bis 1500 Uhr melden!

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. April 2016)

passt leider nicht, frühestens 18 Uhr ab BN, falls überhaupt


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2016)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> passt leider nicht, frühestens 18 Uhr ab BN, falls überhaupt



Hi Bernd,
das ist schade...

Hoffe die Tage mal wieder!

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. April 2016)

So, 
ich vertraue jetzt mal dem Wetterbericht 

Termin für Dienstag, Achtung, Abfahrt 16.30 Uhr ab Ramersdorf!

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15980

Diesmal kein späterer Einstieg möglich...

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (2. Mai 2016)




----------



## Trekki (2. Mai 2016)

Ü60 ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2016)

Ü60Km denke ich .... oder wird das ein e.bike Event ?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (2. Mai 2016)

Was ist das Nutscheider Land? Es handelt sich um einen Höhenzug der größtenteils auf Windecker Gemeindegebiet liegt und so der Begriff Windecker Ländchen gebräuchlicher ist.


----------



## sun909 (2. Mai 2016)

Merken für den TE:

1. Lesebrille an die Posts hängen...
2. Beil für Haarspalterei beifügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2016)

Und, wichtig: Wir brauchen hier keine Alternative für DIMB-Guides.


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo 
Kann man  sich  mal bei euch anschließen  als fast Anfänger? 
Wann fahrt ihr das nächste  mal?


----------



## sun909 (6. Mai 2016)

Hi,
definiere Anfänger 

Wir posten unsere Touren hier oder im LMB (Last Minute Biking, oben im Menü).

Bei  Ausschreibung "langsam" kannst du dich meist einklinken, ggf vorher fragen. 

IdR unter der Woche in BN oder K.

Grüße!
Carsten


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Hi
Ich fahre seit letztem  Jahr  Oktober  Mountain bike. Überwiegend Lohmar Heide der ho  chi  minh Pfad.  Auch mal auf die Löwenburg hoch. Möchte aber mich steigern und mehr dazu lernen gerade im Bereich  Technik 

Gruß  Thorsten


----------



## Trekki (6. Mai 2016)

Löwenburg hoch ist - bis auf einige Meter übers Steinfeld - technisch ohne Anspruch. Wie sieht's denn mit Deiner Kondition aus? 400Höhenmeter am Stück ist nicht ganz ohne. Und das Steinfeld ist kurz vor dem Gipfel.

Der Hinweis auf LMB ist gut, gerade hier im Raum Köln, Bonn und Umgebung gibt es einiges.


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Kondition ist gutes mittelfeld- quälen  ist inbegriffen  bei einer Tour oder


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2016)

Kurvenkurs der DIMB IG KÖLN, Teil 1, max 6 Anmeldungen:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15901

grüße


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2016)

und am Dienstag mal ein Exkurs ins 7G ab Köwi, kurz und knackig...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16018

grüße


----------



## sun909 (31. Mai 2016)

...zu sechst heute "7 auf einen Streich" erlegt 

Waren mit den sieben Bergen dann 1070Hm, km habe ich vergessen, und eine überaus einladende Speisekarte in der finalen Einkehr...




 Grüße!


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juni 2016)

Gabs kein Kölsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_hh (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

hier mal ein Angebot für Spontane: wir fahren von Samstag auf Sonntag mit einer 6er-Mixed-Staffel bei den 24h am Alfsee mit und uns ist gerade ein Mitfahrer krankheitsbedingt abhanden gekommen. Das ist natürlich ein wenig knapp, aber vielleicht hat jemand Lust und Zeit? Wetter soll gut werden und es ist auf jeden Fall ein super Ereignis.

Grüße, Jo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jo_hh (2. Juni 2016)

Ach so: gerne Frauen und Männer melden! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo Jo,
klappt bei mir leider nicht... Wünsche euch aber viel Erfolg, berichtet mal, wie das Rennen dort so ist!

@all: Der Kurvenkurs am Samstag wird auf Sonntag, 12.06. verlegt. Die Ahr bzw. das Ahrtal ist leider aktuell ziemlich "geflutet" 

grüße!
C.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2016)

Termin für Mo, 06.06.; 7G
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16033

Späterer Einstieg gegen 18.00 Uhr möglich. Biergarten danach nötig 

grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Juni 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust mitzukommen!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16036


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2016)

Richtig Leben drin hier - löblich, löblich!


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Juni 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16055


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Juni 2016)

Super Idee, habe die trails z.T. letztes Jahr erlebt, war sehr schön - und kann diesmal leider nicht! Grüße B


----------



## host (21. Juni 2016)

Schade, wäre ich gerne dabei, bin aber leider schon anderweitig verplant...
Gruß und viel Spaß
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juni 2016)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen aber auch ich bin schon verplant. Der neue Hund kommt Samstag


----------



## Dart (23. Juni 2016)

Schade, da können wir nicht.

Da kommen wir gerade im Vinschgau an


----------



## Trekki (25. Juni 2016)

Die Absage ist schade aber korrekt entschieden. 
Hoffentlich sind diese lokalen Starkregen bald vorbei. Meine Verwandten aus dem Münsterland haben gestern ähnliches erlebt wie wir hier am 4.7.


----------



## shmee (29. Juni 2016)

Wer hat Zeit und Lust? http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16073


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2016)

Donnerstag ab KöWi:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16093

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2016)

Donnerstag ab Königswinter...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16097

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Juli 2016)

...ich dränge mich mal vor.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16104


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Juli 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...ich dränge mich mal vor.
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16104


Kann leider nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Juli 2016)

Überlege Sa. oder So. zu fahren, falls es halbwegs trocken bleibt; vielleicht hat ja jemand passend Lust & Zeit?


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2016)

Mal schauen, ob wir Dienstag wieder >12 Fahrer tippen können 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16108

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juli 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob wir Dienstag wieder >12 Fahrer tippen können
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16108
> 
> Grüße



Komme erst gegen 18:30 Uhr in BN an, werde ggf. nachkommen; bist Du mobil erreichbar?


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2016)

Jupp, einfach anrufen...


----------



## sun909 (10. August 2016)

In der Hoffnung, dass die Wettervorhersagen sich bessern... 

Fr., 12.08. Abendrunde Tour ab Köwi
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16132

Do, 18.08. Abendrunde Tour ab Ramersdorf plus Biergarten
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16133

und zwar nicht von der DIMB, aber trotzdem ein schönes Gebiet und Top-Guide:
So, 28.08. Tages-Tour von Uwe/Handlampe an der Ahr:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16122

grüße

Carsten


----------



## thommy88 (14. August 2016)

In Willingen ist die DIMB auch gut vertreten. Das freut den MTBler doch.


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. August 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16149


----------



## Redfraggle (21. August 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16149



Leider bei der Arbeit-und das bei dem vorhergesagtem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2016)

Ich muss arbeiten und weiß nicht ob ich rechtzeitig raus komme...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. August 2016)

Die Zeit passt, muß aber in der Nähe von Bonn bleiben => 7GB!?!


----------



## shmee (22. August 2016)

Wer Lust und Laune hat: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16152

Einkehr ist ob des traumhaft vorhergesagten Wetters im blauen Affen geplant.


----------



## Sechser (23. August 2016)

Sehr schöne entspannte Tour, diesmal in mir unbekanntem Terrain, weitab von den sieben Bergen.


----------



## Trekki (25. August 2016)

DIMB Tour am Sonntag
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16154

Ist evt. nicht jedermanns Geschmack, ich freu mich schon


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. August 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> nicht jedermanns Geschmack


Nennen wir es besser "speziell" bzw. Sommerpokal-Spezial.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. August 2016)

Ich muss leider arbeiten


----------



## sun909 (25. August 2016)

Coole Sache! 

Viel Spass


----------



## Trekki (26. August 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> DIMB Tour am Sonntag
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16154
> 
> Ist evt. nicht jedermanns Geschmack, ich freu mich schon


bin voll, Bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (28. August 2016)

DIMB Tour
5 Anmeldungen
-> eine Absage vor dem Start
-> ein Ausstieg nach ca. 25km
-> ein Ausstieg nach ca. 40km
-> ein Ausstieg nach ca. 60km
-> einer ist durch gekommen

Evt. muss ich noch etwas an der Ausschreibung klar stellen 

Wir hatten trodsdem spass und alle waren am Ende platt. Nicht verfahren, die Technik hat ohne Mängel gearbeitet und das Wetter hat mit gespielt.

Startfoto



 

Die obligatorische Verpflegungsstelle


 

Ein Beweisfoto von unterwegs


 

Meine Beine vor dem Duschen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. August 2016)

Dem Beine könnten auch vom Gorilla sein


----------



## Jaerrit (28. August 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> muss ich noch etwas an der Ausschreibung klar stellen



Jo, da stand was von max. 2 Mitfahrer 

Beine: Long, dusty Ride würde ich sagen


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. August 2016)

Für meinen Geschmack zuviel Wurstpelle am Start, als fasse für mich in Frage käme aber ansonsten mal wieder den 
Grüße R.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. August 2016)

Wie waren denn die tatsächlichen Daten? Vor allem die hm?


----------



## Trekki (29. August 2016)

@Jaerrit : das war halt keine LMB-exklusiv Veranstaltung. 2 hatte ich für's LMB reserviert, 4 für mich als Grenze gesetzt und 5 zugesagt.

km und Höhenmeter variieren je nach Tacho. Bei meinem Tacho waren es 110km, 2400Hm und 15.15km/h im Schnitt. Mein GPS ist der Meinung, dass es 103km (ohne Rückfahrt Oberwinter -> Mehlem), 2882Hm und 13.6km/h im Schnitt (auch ohne Oberwinter -> Mehlem) waren.

Ab Monreal sind wir allerdings deutlich schneller gefahren als bis Monreal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (29. August 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack zuviel Wurstpelle


Diese Wurstpelle hat beim Fahren - insbesondere bei über 30°C - Vorteile. Bei der Auswahl vom Trikot hatte ich meinen Mitfahrern freie Wahl gelassen, nur der Rucksack und sein Inhalt war vorgegeben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. August 2016)

Ausserdem sollte man nich zu viel darauf geben WIE man auf nem Bike aussieht sondern DAS man drauf sitzt !


----------



## sibu (29. August 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Meine Beine vor dem Duschen
> Anhang anzeigen 523630


Warum rasierst  du dir die Füße? Von den Dackelschneidern kenne ich es nur umgekehrt 
Scheint ja eine erfolgreiche Tour gewesen zu sein, wenn zwei durchgekommen sind. Wie viel Uhr ward ihr wieder in Oberwinter zurück?


----------



## Trekki (29. August 2016)

Ich rasiere mir nur das Kinn, der Rest ist wohl von den Strümpfen abgescheuert und die Kinder fressen mir die Haare vom Kopf.

Oberwinter 19.45h


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. August 2016)

Ha, mich hat der geforderte 16er Schnitt abgeschreckt! Bei einem 15er Schnitt wäre ich doch locker mitgekommen!

Spass beiseite, wenn wir im September nochmal sowas eine SAU Tour hinbekommen fände ich das nett. Muss ja nicht mit dem Winterpokal zusammenhängen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ha, mich hat der geforderte 16er Schnitt abgeschreckt! Bei einem 15er Schnitt wäre ich doch locker mitgekommen!
> 
> Spass beiseite...


Vor-sicht, Amigo! Spaß machen (selbst mit Smiley) schützt vor politisch korrekten Zeigefingern nicht! 
Und jetzt, Aaaachtung...


----------



## Trekki (29. August 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> wenn wir im September nochmal sowas eine SAU Tour hinbekommen fände ich das nett. Muss ja nicht mit dem Winterpokal zusammenhängen


Ich habe in der nächsten Woche Urlaub und noch bisher nur den Donnerstag verplant. Hast Du Zeit?


----------



## route61 (29. August 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ha, mich hat der geforderte 16er Schnitt abgeschreckt! Bei einem 15er Schnitt wäre ich doch locker mitgekommen!...


Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht ... 



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> ... wenn wir im September nochmal sowas eine SAU Tour hinbekommen fände ich das nett. Muss ja nicht mit dem Winterpokal zusammenhängen.


Ich sehe das Problem bei SAU in der hellen Jahreszeit, dass es einfach zu lange dauert. Anfang April ging es gerade noch. Das würde von der Tageslänge ungefähr Mitte September entsprechen, von den Temperaturen sogar Oktober. Ohne Winterpokal fehlt halt bei vielen der Antrieb, um 4 Uhr aufzustehen. Wenn Du eine SAU Tour am Anfang des WP machst, haben die Leute erstmal viele Punkte und fallen dann in der Wertung zurück, was auch nicht so schön ist.
Keine Frage, die SAU Tour 2016 war großartig, und ich würde sie nochmal fahren, aber nicht unbedingt als SAU Tour.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. August 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ha, mich hat der geforderte 16er Schnitt abgeschreckt! Bei einem 15er Schnitt wäre ich doch locker mitgekommen!





route61 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht ...


Nur das es bei Ihm Spass war 


Was spricht dagegen das die Männ im September eine SAu fahren, am Anfang vom Winterpokal eine und am Ende vom Winterpokal nochmal eine ?

Bisschen entspannen, Winterpokal gewinnst du eh nie dafür sind die Lügenbarone zuständig


----------



## sun909 (30. August 2016)

"SAU" im Sommer ist ja wie "Karneval im Sunnesching" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (30. August 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> "SAU" im Sommer ist ja wie "Karneval im Sunnesching" ...


----------



## DasLangeElend (30. August 2016)

Diese Woche hab ich leider keine Zeit, irgendein WE in drei vier Wochen könnte aber machbar sein. Mal schauen.


----------



## sun909 (31. August 2016)

Zwei Touren diese Woche, einmal Reha-Tempo, einmal zügiger...

Donnerstag:
Reha-/Einsteigerrunde mit Start 18.30 Uhr / bzw auch früher wer kann...

MTB-Tour am 01.09.2016 um 18:30 | MTB-News.de

Samstag:
schöne Tour auf nicht ganz bekannten Wegen gen Süden:


*MTB-Tour am 03.09.2016 um 10:00 | MTB-News.de*




Bei Fragen melden.

grüße
Carsten


----------



## ste7an (2. September 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bisschen entspannen, Winterpokal gewinnst du eh nie dafür sind die Lügenbarone zuständig



Wie bitte?? Bin jeden Meter echt gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. September 2016)

Es sei dir gegönnt


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. September 2016)

Hey hey hey, nicht immer wieder in fremden Fäden rumstänkern...ich vermisse hin und wider das gleiche Maß an gelebter Selbstironie.


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2016)

btt please...

Tour heuer ist "ausgebucht".

Termin(e) nächste Woche unklar wegen diverser anstehender Reps an 2/4-Rädern...

Grüße/schönes WE


----------



## Trekki (3. September 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tour heuer ist "ausgebucht"


... und sie war genau nach meinem Geschmack. Vielen Dank an sun909 für die Ausarbeitung und Guiding. Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer, es hat Spass gemacht mit Euch.

-trekki


----------



## Konfuzius (4. September 2016)

Ja, sehr schöne Tour gestern  Vielen Dank an Guide und Mitfahrer!
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Schlüsselstelle:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (4. September 2016)

War ne tolle Tour, am Ende standen dann bei mir 87 km und 1772 hm auf der Uhr, wobei ich ja einen Anstieg ausgelassen habe.
Also entspannte 17 km mehr als ausgeschrieben (die 20 km An und Abreise gehen ja auf meine Kappe), auch locker 270 hm zu viel, obwohl ich was ausgelassen habe und der Schnitt in Bewegung war mit 12,5 km/h auch bald 13% höher als angegeben! Dem Guide glaub ich nix mehr!

Aber sonst wars echt nett! Abends der Flammkuchen im Liegestuhl am Rheinufer war der Knaller. Auch wenn ich mir den zum Teil nochmal hab durch den Kopf gehen lassen, war wohl etwas zu Fett und hat nicht mit dem abschließenden Sprint am Rheinufer harmonisiert.

Und, Respekt!, da hat der Guide noch nen Weg ausgegraben, den ich nicht kannte.


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2016)

Ne ne ne, du musst mal mit deinem Tacho schimpfen...an der Brauerei am letzten Trail waren es exakt 1550hm und 52km...

Die restlichen km waren dann für den netten Drink im schönsten Biergarten am Rhein 

Bilanz a la John:
Start zu 7.

Nach 5h: -1
Nach 6h: -3
Nach Bad Honnef: -John (und damit Ende mit entspanntem Windschatten  )

Nach Hause dann mit der Bahn gedüst, da ohne Licht unterwegs und am Ende waren es 82km und 16xxHM letztendlich auf der Uhr.

Top Wetter, hat alles gepasst und mal kein Stunt 

Bis die Tage...

Eure DIMB Köln


----------



## Konfuzius (5. September 2016)

Lustig, unser Schlüsselstellenmodel Trekki ist Kandidat für das Foto des Tages 
Wem's auch gefällt, kann gerne hier liken.


----------



## Trekki (5. September 2016)

An der Schlüsselstelle war ich überrascht, wie leicht sie mit Vorbereitung und Einweisung zu fahren ist. Mit meiner Position auf / über dem Rad bin ich aber nicht ganz zufrieden. Etwas zu weit hinten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. September 2016)

Geliket 
Wobei ...keine Chance gegen die den fliegenden Fullface


----------



## Trekki (5. September 2016)

Auf der gesamten Tour ist keiner hingeflogen. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (14. September 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> DIMB Tour
> 5 Anmeldungen
> -> eine Absage vor dem Start
> -> ein Ausstieg nach ca. 25km
> ...



Bei der Tour von oben gab's ja einige Ausstiege. Daher biete ich für Sonntag eine Wiederholung an. Diese ist an meine Erfahrungen angepasst: kürzer aber die schönsten Streckenabschnitte bleiben.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16176

Es ist keine LMB-Exklusiv Ausschreibung, es können also noch weitere Teilnehmer kommen.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. September 2016)

Würde ja gerne mitkommen gäb aber glaub ich zuhause Stress...
Ups hab gerade gelesen trekki -> tempo: schnell.
Da bin ich eh raus....


----------



## Trekki (15. September 2016)

Tempo "schnell" ist ein Kopierfehler, ist korrigiert. Im Text hatte ich geschrieben "kein vorgegebener Schnitt"


----------



## Trekki (15. September 2016)

Aufgrund von Rückfragen hier die möglichen Fahrpläne
1) 
Auto oder Rad bis Oberwinter
Zug Oberwinter - Monreal
Rad Monreal - Mosel
Zug Mosel - Oberwinter

2) 
Auto bis Andernach
Zug Andernach - Monreal
Rad Monreal - Mosel
Zug Mosel - Andernach

3) 
Auto bis Monreal
Rad Monreal - Mosel
Zug Mosel - Monreal

Der geführte Teil ist "Monreal - Mosel", alles andere individuelle Reise. Hinweis: 5er Zugkarten sind sehr günstig.


----------



## sibu (15. September 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hinweis: 5er Zugkarten sind sehr günstig.


... und Fahrräder können in Rheinland-Pfalz umsonst im Zug mitgenommen werden. Tageskarte für eine Person ab Oberwinter kostet 18,80 €, für fünf Personen heisst sie Minigruppenkarte und kostet 22,10 €. Da können auch Andernacher Zusteiger noch mitgenommen werden, wenn man vorher Bescheid weiss und Platz hat.


----------



## Trekki (15. September 2016)

Für die, die keinen Taschenrechner zur Hand haben:4.42€ für Hin+ Rückfahrt incl. Fahrrad pro Mitfahrer. Da sollte die Zugfahrt kein wesentlicher Kostenfaktor mehr sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. September 2016)

Besteht seitens der Herren (und Damen?) DIMB-Guides Interesse nochmal Wochenends ein Runde mit vielen Trailperlen des Siebengebirges anzubieten, gerne auch bis einschl. Auge Gottes.


----------



## Trekki (15. September 2016)

7GB mit Trails - gerne. Aber nicht dieses Wochenende.

Zur Motivation auf meine Tour für kommenden Sonntag




Ein Platz ist noch frei ...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2016)

Komm Rene gib dir nen Ruck


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. September 2016)

Das ist doch viel eher etwas für dich Sven. Du bist jetzt eh schon Kotzanstiegegetauft und bergab kannst du dann Spitzkehren um John fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (16. September 2016)

-


----------



## flechte (16. September 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> 7GB mit Trails - gerne. Aber nicht dieses Wochenende.
> 
> Zur Motivation auf meine Tour für kommenden Sonntag
> Anhang anzeigen 529167
> Ein Platz ist noch frei ...



Sieht super aus! Fahre aber Samstag schon - das wird zuviel...


----------



## Trekki (16. September 2016)

Die Sonntagstour ist voll


----------



## route61 (16. September 2016)

Hab mich auf die Warteliste eingetragen. Hat Helmut denn ein geeignetes Rad? Hab den lang nicht mehr getroffen.


----------



## sibu (16. September 2016)

Das Rad kennst du, es ist immer noch genau so dreckig.


----------



## Trekki (18. September 2016)

DIMB Tour: 5 gestartet, 5 angekommen.
War sehr schön, Details folgen.


----------



## sibu (18. September 2016)

Danke für die schöne Tour, war ein echtes Erlebnis.

Noch ein kurzes Update zum Bahnverkehr in Remagen um 19 Uhr: IC werden immer noch umgeleitet, die MRB wendet in Remagen.


----------



## Trekki (18. September 2016)

Züge und Trails mit der DIMB

Diesmal ohne Geschwindigkeitsvorgabe und (deshalb?) ohne Verluste und Trails bis zum abwinken.

Die Zugfahren gehen alle auf eine Karte




5 Leute
5 Fahrräder
5 Zugfahrten
Ja - alles passt auf diese Karte.

Für die Trails müsste ich etwas weiter ausholen. Aber eigendlich ist es einfacher dies in Bildern zusammen zu fassen




Trails Bergauf




Trails Bergab




Trails ohne Höhendifferenz




Trail mit Pause




Trail oberhalb vom Fluss




Sturz in den Trail hinein




Die Trailgruppe

Echte Unfälle gabs nicht. Nur eine etwas gewagte Montage vom Trinksystem







Die Folge war - aber nur einmal - der Trinker-Absturz


 
... und dessen Rettung.


War ein schöner Tag mit einer tollen Gruppe!

-trekki


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2016)

Ja hat Spass gemacht!!!
Ohne an und Abfahrt und Zug Wechsel Einlage, bereinigte  37,6km und 971 hm
Der Rest waren noch mal etwa 17km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. September 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zug Wechsel Einlage


Hier ist die vierte Zugfahrt angedeutet: von Koblenz Hbf nach Oberwinter, die in Koblenz Stadtmitte endete. Der Zugführer hat von einen Personenschaden berichtet und wir sind dann direkt raus aus dem Zug, zurück zum Hbf (1km) und dann auf der anderen Rheinseite zurück. Somit sind wir auf die 5 Zugfahrten gekommen.

Die 3 vorher waren planmäßig: Oberwinter-Andernach, Andernach-Monreal, Hatzenport-Koblenz.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2016)

Und gewagt war an der Montage nichts, kam nur beim Versuch des guides mich auszubremsen nicht rechtzeitig aus den ungewohnten klickies, bei dem daraus folgenden unsamften absetzen des Rades muss sich was gelöst haben, alle ruppigen Trails hat es ja danach problemlos überstanden....


----------



## Trekki (18. September 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und gewagt war an der Montage nichts



Sogar Bäume konntest Du so ausreißen! Habe ich leider nicht als Foto festgehalten, aber der war sicher Armdick.


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Tour, war ein echtes Erlebnis.
> 
> Noch ein kurzes Update zum Bahnverkehr in Remagen um 19 Uhr: IC werden immer noch umgeleitet, die MRB wendet in Remagen.



Interessant: Wir sind um 21.26 mit der MRB von Koblenz zurück nach Bonn, da lief alles wieder reibungslos.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. September 2016)

Ursache war ein Personenschaden....


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Oktober 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16211


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (3. Oktober 2016)

Habe nur Lust, keine Zeit


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2016)

Donnerstag war es eine entspannte lockere Runde mit neuem Pausenort 

Weiter geht es nächste Woche; ein späterer Einstieg um 18.30 Uhr ist am Parkplatz unterhalb der Hirschburg möglich, dann bitte hier melden, sonst wird der Punkt nicht nochmals angefahren!

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16219

grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. Oktober 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16245


----------



## sun909 (25. Oktober 2016)

Gleicher Tag, spätere Zeit und anderer Ort:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16247

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (2. November 2016)

Termin diese Woche:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16265

Wer früher mitmag, melden...

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Helltone (3. November 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin diese Woche:
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16265
> 
> Wer früher mitmag, melden...
> ...



Schade, kann derzeit nicht. Habe mir die Hand verletzt bei der letzten Tour.


----------



## sun909 (3. November 2016)

Gute Besserung!

Termin heute mussleider ausfallen...

Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. November 2016)

Hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079144?in=potdPool
Würde mich über ein Sternchen freuen damit nicht schon wieder Fuullface-Gehopse Foto des Tages wird


----------



## sun909 (3. November 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079144?in=potdPool
> Würde mich über ein Sternchen freuen damit nicht schon wieder Fuullface-Gehopse Foto des Tages wird



Cooles Bild


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079144?in=potdPool
> Würde mich über ein Sternchen freuen damit nicht schon wieder Fuullface-Gehopse Foto des Tages wird



Däh ... hat geklappt ... Danke für Eure Sternchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2016)

G4 Gipfel der DIMB IG Göln - Geheime BerGe 

Ganni, Gürgen, Garsten und Gubi trafen sich in den Geheimen-BerGen deren Name nicht GEHnannt werden darf um zu BeiGen und zu Gatschen

























​


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2016)

Am Mittwoch geht es ins 7G...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16285

Dann ein Hinweis auf zwei Spaß-Veranstaltungen, einmal in Hennef am 25.11. zum traditionellen Weihnachtsmarktbesuch und zwei-drei-vier Glühwein:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15843

und dann noch die Ghetto-Tour des TeamTomburg am 03.12.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16242

Bei beiden sind auch neue Gesichter gern gesehen... 

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Dart (19. November 2016)

Hier noch eine Ergänzung zu den Links von Carsten:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16286

Über rege Teilnahme freuen wir uns


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2016)

20.11.16 .....100% der Einträge im LMB aus NRW   ( ausgenommen demTesteintrag von Rik )
Der kommunikative Rheinländer halt


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. November 2016)

Oh ja, in NRW gibt es besonders viele Like My Beitrag oder Like My Bilder Biker!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2016)

Jaja und Qualität geht immer noch vor Quanten ...oder wie war das ?


----------



## delphi1507 (20. November 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Oh ja, in NRW gibt es besonders viele Like My Beitrag oder Like My Bilder Biker!
> [emoji38]


Ja dislike oder andere Meinung sein wird heut zu tage nicht mehr gerne gesehen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. November 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja dislike oder andere Meinung sein wird heut zu tage nicht mehr gerne gesehen....


Watt schicken die Honoratioren vom Kölschnicklich-Bayerischen- Unteramtsgericht alias Like Mafia Bonnkölnundumgebung jetzt schon disqualifiziertes Personal zum zitieren vor?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2016)

So siehts aus ! Herr Disqualifiziert, Herr Qualifizeirt und  Herr Quantifiziert sollten den Faden nicht noch mehr Vergewaltigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (20. November 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16288


----------



## jokomen (20. November 2016)

Der Gürgen  fand es gestern auch ganz gut.


----------



## sun909 (25. November 2016)

Letzter Termin, bevor das 1, Türchen aufgeht 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16295

Grüsse


----------



## Dart (25. November 2016)

Das erster Türchen geht aber schon früher auf (ich kann auch klugsch...)


----------



## laspirit2014 (25. November 2016)

Dart schrieb:


> Das erster Türchen geht aber schon früher auf (ich kann auch klugsch...)


Türchen!!! Nicht Flaschen und Fäßchen...


----------



## sun909 (25. November 2016)

...ich weiß zwar nicht, an welchen Türen ihr schraubt, aber am Otto-Normal-Verbraucher-Adventskalender öffnet sich die erste Tür erst am Donnerstag 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (25. November 2016)

Ups Könnte mir nochmal jemand den Unterschied zwischen Adventkalender und Adventkranz erklären? Gerne bei einem Glühwein heute Abend...


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. November 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16298


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2016)

Termin nächsten Dienstag:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16305

Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Dezember 2016)

So die Baachemer Weihnacht ruft

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16308

Grüße Micha


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. Dezember 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16316


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2017)

Termin 02.02. Donnerstag ab Bonn-Ramersdorf. Wird langsam, Reha-Tour auch für Ex-Erkältete, Skifahrer-Muskelkater-Geschädigte usw 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16344

grüße


----------



## sun909 (5. Februar 2017)

Termin 09.02. Donnerstag ab Bonn-Ramersdorf.

Wird wieder langsam, Reha-Tour auch für Ex-Erkältete, Skifahrer-Muskelkater-Geschädigte usw 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16348

Grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Februar 2017)

Gleicher Tag, andere Startzeit, andere Location.

Wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16350


----------



## sun909 (12. Februar 2017)

Wetter soll gut werden, raus aufs Rad!

Termin am Mittwoch:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16353

Grüsse


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2017)

So in zwei, drei Wochen bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei. Bis dahin habe ich unter der Woche leider andere Prios.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (13. Februar 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wetter soll gut werden, raus aufs Rad!
> 
> Termin am Mittwoch:
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16353
> ...


Da kann ich nicht. Dominik und ich fahren heute ab Ramersdorf 17:30 Uhr, wenn jemand Bock hat.....


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. Februar 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16367


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2017)

Frühjahrszeit=Fahrtechnikzeit...

Unser Kurvenkurs 1 im Angebot am Samstag, 18.03.:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16380

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2017)

Und wer möchte kann am gleichen Tag auch dort mit uns auf Tour gehen:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16375


----------



## jokomen (13. März 2017)

Nur leider nicht beides zusammen  Nicht auch, eher oder.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. März 2017)

Leider muss ich arbeiten.... [emoji17]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2017)

Wer die Wahl der die Qual


----------



## thommy88 (13. März 2017)

Leider keine Zeit an dem Wochenende. Aber sehr schön das man die Qual der Wahl hat wenn man Zeit hätte.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2017)

Saison läuft ja gerade erst an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2017)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Leider keine Zeit an dem Wochenende. Aber sehr schön das man die Qual der Wahl hat wenn man Zeit hätte.


Dito. Schade. Allen Dimblern, die sie haben, viel Spaß! Das bringt sicherlich was.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2017)

Könnte aber sehr feucht werden .. werde morgen noch Mal die kurstrails ab checken [emoji3]


----------



## Helltone (16. März 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Frühjahrszeit=Fahrtechnikzeit...
> 
> Unser Kurvenkurs 1 im Angebot am Samstag, 18.03.:
> 
> ...


Die Familie fällt am WE ein. Schade. Nächstes Mal gerne. DIMB rulez!


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2017)

Schaut wg Wetter grad nach Verschiebung aus, dann gibt es die nächste Chance 

Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (16. März 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Könnte aber sehr feucht werden .. werde morgen noch Mal die kurstrails ab checken [emoji3]



Im Moment ist der Wald staubtrocken!


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2017)

Der Form halber auch hier die Einladung : http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16385
Ist aber eher die Zielgruppe "Nachtbiker platt fahren"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2017)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Im Moment ist der Wald staubtrocken!


Samstag auch noch? Darum ging es...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2017)

Hab die tour mangels brauchbarem Wetter wieder abgesagt.
Dauerregen mit Sturm ist keine gute Kombi. Gibt u.u. aua Kopf.
Die Teilnehmer haben auch PN


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2017)

Vernünftige Entscheidung... Nächster Samstag wäre super als ausweich Termin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2017)

Das müsste wer anders übernehmen. Da bin ich schon bei der SAU. Zwei Tage sind nicht "Familienkompatibel"


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. März 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust.
Vielleicht noch eine Trainingseinheit für die *SAU Tour* Teilnehmer!

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16391


----------



## Redfraggle (19. März 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...wer hat Zeit & Lust.
> Vielleicht noch eine Trainingseinheit für die *SAU Tour* Teilnehmer!
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16391


Allerdings!
Ob mich meine Chefin für's Training freistellt?


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der Form halber auch hier die Einladung : http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16385


Die Tour war hat spass gemacht, ich musste aber alleine fahren. Daher konnte ich ohne Gewissensbisse auch die Route und das Rad frei wählen 
Das Wetter war gut, nur ca. 1h etwas Nieselregen



 
Am Ring



 
Einfahrt Wittlich über den MMR (Maare-Mosel-Radweg)



 

 
Auch mit den schmalen Reifen (35mm) gibt es Dreck.

Rückfahrt mit dem Zug von Wittlich-Wengeohr. Leider hatte ich gerade den RE verpasst, daher mit der RB bis Koblenz.


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2017)

Großer Respekt John, bei dem Wetter


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2017)

Das Wetter der letzten Tage war auch ein Argument die Route zu verändern. Auf matschige und glitschige Trails hatte ich keine Lust.


----------



## sibu (19. März 2017)

Und du hast auf dem Heimweg noch gut erholt ausgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2017)

Wer möchte kann auch am Donnerstag noch mit in die Pedale treten.
Noch mehr Trainingsmöglichkeiten für die SAU: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16388

Aus das dem LMB platzt


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2017)

Will auch platzen...

Tour morgen:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16393

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (20. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wer möchte kann auch am Donnerstag noch mit in die Pedale treten.
> Noch mehr Trainingsmöglichkeiten für die SAU: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16388
> 
> Aus das dem LMB platzt


Beneide alle um den frühen Feierabend!


----------



## Redfraggle (20. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wer möchte kann auch am Donnerstag noch mit in die Pedale treten.
> Noch mehr Trainingsmöglichkeiten für die SAU: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16388
> 
> Aus das dem LMB platzt


Beneide alle um den frühen Feierabend!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2017)

Flexible Arbeitszeitgestaltung nenn ich das eher. Hier und da wird ohne murren mal länger gemacht, dafür kann man auch hier und da mal ne Stunde früher gehen.  Das ist manchmal mehr Wert wie ne Gehaltserhöhung.


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2017)

*Termine:

1. Mittwoch, 05.04.17, 18.00 Uhr Uhr Feierabendrunde Bonn*

Infos/Anmeldung hier:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16410

Anmeldung bei _[email protected]_

*2. Unser Saisoneröffnungsgrillen mit Biken, Quatschen usw.
Samstag, 08.04.2017, 11.00 Uhr, Altenberg*

Auf unserer IG-Sitzung schon angekündigt, et voila! Wir kombinieren Biken/Grillen und das ein oder andere Getränk 

Erst ca. 3h mit uns ein paar schöne Wege bei Altenberg erkunden, dann am gemütlichsten Kiosk der Gegend einkehren. Wir haben die dortige Grillhütte angemietet, legen ein paar Würstchen auf den Grill...Salate und Brötchen gibt´s auch und kalte Getränke liefert uns der Kiosk, Biker-Herz was willst du denn mehr?

Für´s Essen und Grillhüttenmiete usw. erbitten wir einen Teilnehmerbeitrag i.H.v. 6€ vorab per Paypal, die Getränke zahlt dann jeder selber am Kiosk.

Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an _[email protected] _
(Ihr erhaltet dann alle weiteren Infos per Mail)

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Köln / des IBC/DIMB Racing Teams!
Hier die Teilnahmebedingungen:
http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Bei Fragen gerne bei uns melden. 

Schöne Grüße
Eure DIMB


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. April 2017)

@Carsten: Sorry für die fehlende Verabschiedung gestern abend, bin im Tret-Trott einfach weitergerauscht ... . Wg. Sa. habe ich noch einmal nachgefragt, wird aber leider nichts werden; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## sun909 (6. April 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @Carsten: Sorry für die fehlende Verabschiedung gestern abend, bin im Tret-Trott einfach weitergerauscht ... . Wg. Sa. habe ich noch einmal nachgefragt, wird aber leider nichts werden; euch viel Spaß!



Wird Zeit, dass du ein schweres Rad mit ordentlich Rollwiderstand bekommst 

Morgen kann ich nicht...

Grüße!


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. April 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16428


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. April 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16428


... ich wäre gerne dabei, muss aber erst entgegenstehende Termine aus dem Weg räumen, und kann daher nicht vor Mittwochmorgen antworten Grüße B


----------



## jokomen (11. April 2017)

Sodala,

hier noch ein paar Eindrücke (Saisoneröffnung DIMB Altenberg) der letzten Tour vom Samstag:













Hat mir großen Spaß bereitet.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2017)

jokomen schrieb:


>



Die Baumarktsräder sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren


----------



## Papnase (12. April 2017)

Na dann von mir auch noch ein paar Bilder von der DIMP Saisoneröffnung in


 

 

 

 Altenberg!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2017)

Däh, für Mittwoch
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16392


----------



## sun909 (19. April 2017)

Aktivitäten der DIMB Köln für nächste Woche:

Samstag/Sonntag, 22.+23.04. findet ihr die DIMB Köln und DIMB Rhein-Sieg bei der Canyon Saisoneröffnung in Koblenz, nähere Infos hier:
https://www.canyon.com/specials/pcf2017/

Dienstag, 25.04. mit Peter/Papnase in Lev:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16425

Dienstag, 25.04. mit Carsten/sun909 in Kölle:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16437

Donnerstag, 27.04. mit Jürgen/jokomen in Lev:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16427

grüße
Carsten
DIMB IG Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (20. April 2017)

Super Idee, mal was im Grüngürtel aufzuziehen. Wollte schon immer mal mehr im ÄGG Fahren, bin normalerweise mehr im IGG unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2017)

*IG Köln - Außenposten Nordeifel: eine weitere FeierAbendTour durchgeführt* 

Mit am Start waren: @Fliewatüüt , @Eifelbewohner @Floorshore @mattin ( hier nicht auf dem Bild ) und Mark






Dafür ist der @mattin hier drauf. Ja Üben konnte man auch ein wenig 





geschmeidige Gruppe, nette Trails nur ein wenig kalt war's !


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. April 2017)

*Die DIMB beim Pure Cycling Festival 2017 bei Canyon in Koblenz.*​
Die IG-Rhein/Sieg und die IG Köln betreuten den DIMB Stand am vergangenen Wochenende beim Pure Cycling Festival bei Canyon in Koblenz. Es war einiges los an unserem Stand. 
- Viele konstruktive Gespräche geführt. 
- Positives Feedback bekommen.


Hier die Standbesetzung vom Sonntag.


----------



## thommy88 (24. April 2017)

Ein paar andere Gesichter als am Samstag [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sun909 (25. April 2017)

Moin,
Tour heute in Köln fällt wg Krankheit aus.
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2017)

gute Besserung Carsten !
Armer Kerl dich triffts aber auch oft dieses Jahr


----------



## sun909 (25. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> gute Besserung Carsten !
> Armer Kerl dich triffts aber auch oft dieses Jahr



Family, aber danke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2017)

Kenn ich


----------



## Snowcrash (25. April 2017)

Na gut, bin ich halt noch auf eigene Faust 'ne Runde gefahren. Kenne mich im ÄGG zwar nicht so gut aus, habe noch die eine oder andere nette Stelle gefunden, war ganz interessant. Danach natürlich noch die Standardrunde durch den IGG.


----------



## Papnase (25. April 2017)

Von Schlebusch aus sind wir heute mit vier Mann gestartet! War ne richtig gute Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (26. April 2017)

genau


----------



## sun909 (8. Mai 2017)

Wir haben für euch folgende Touren im Angebot:

1. Tour unter der Woche am 09.05. in Leverkusen ab 18.00 Uhr mit Peter/Papnase.
Anmeldung und Infos unter folgendem Link im mtb-news.de Forum:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16398

2. Tour unter der Woche im Kölner Grüngürtel ab 18.00 Uhr mit Carsten/sun909
Anmeldung und Infos unter folgendem Link im mtb-news.de Forum:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16437

3. Tour unter der Woche am 11.05. ab Leverkusen-Schlebusch mit Jürgen/Jokomen
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16427

Für alle Touren gilt folgendes:

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Köln/ des IBC/DIMB Racing Teams!
Hier die Teilnahmebedingungen: http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Schönen Gruß
Eure DIMB IG Köln


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2017)

Für nächsten Samstag falls noch jemand Beschäftigung nach dem Vatertag benötigt:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16318


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2017)

Wünsche den DIMBos der IG K/BN/SU ein sturz- und pannenfreies Aktivwochenende bei gnädigem Wetter  ( sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus  ) echt schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann


----------



## Trekki (18. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus



Na ja, für Freitag Nachmittag ist starker Regen vorher gesagt. Samstag und Sonntag sind tatsächlich schön.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Für nächsten Samstag falls noch jemand Beschäftigung nach dem Vatertag benötigt:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16318


Schade muss Mal wieder arbeiten [emoji17]


----------



## sun909 (7. Juni 2017)

Für die E-Mail Bezieher sollten neue Termine im Postfach sein...

Grüße!

Eure DIMB IG Köln


----------



## Snowcrash (10. Juni 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Für die E-Mail Bezieher sollten neue Termine im Postfach sein...



Kann man diese E-Mail auch als nicht-DIMB-Mitglied beziehen? Du hast jetzt ja auch schon was länger nix mehr ins LMB gesetzt, hoffe es ist alles gut bei dir.


----------



## laspirit2014 (10. Juni 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Kann man diese E-Mail auch als nicht-DIMB-Mitglied beziehen? Du hast jetzt ja auch schon was länger nix mehr ins LMB gesetzt, hoffe es ist alles gut bei dir.


Wenn dir die DIMB Aktivitäten so gut gefallen, könntest du diese ja durch eine Mitgliedschaft (schlappe 24 Euro Jahresbeitrag) unterstützen. Die Annehmlichkeit einer (immerhin ehrenamtlich)  geguideten DIMB-Tour ist nur ein Vorteil ...Und in den Mailverteiler kommste dann auf Wunsch sicher auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. Juni 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Kann man diese E-Mail auch als nicht-DIMB-Mitglied beziehen? Du hast jetzt ja auch schon was länger nix mehr ins LMB gesetzt, hoffe es ist alles gut bei dir.



Alles gut, danke der Nachfrage 

Für Dimbos gibt es teils exklusive Touren/Kurse, die nur an die Mitglieder gehen. Müssen unsere Mitglieder ja auch ein wenig pflegen und hegen 

Ansonsten ist durch die langen WE gerade wenig Zeit für LMB-Touren... Ändert sich aber auch wieder.

Bonbon für DIMBOS: dieses Jahr ist noch ein Schrauberkurs geplant!

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2017)

Dazu kommt ja noch das @sun909 ja nich alleine DIMB Touren anbietet. [email protected] und @schraeg hauen auch oft Touren raus und das fast nur im LMB für alle
und in Pillenkusen steppt auch der LMB Bär[emoji1]


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2017)

Kurvenkurs für Einsteiger am Sonntag, 25.06.17

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16504


----------



## jokomen (20. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> ....und in Pillenkusen steppt auch der LMB Bär[emoji1]



 Habe ich so auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Trekki (21. Juni 2017)

_Vor einigen Tagen, die Eifel ruft beim LMB an._

_Trekki nimmt den Anruf an und meldet sich_: Hallo, hier ist der Trekki vom LMB
_Eifel_: Hallo Trekki. Hast Du Lust am Wochenende die Eifel zu rocken? Nimm doch einige MTB-Freunde mit!
_Trekki_: Gute Idee, ich frag mal die Nachtbiker und melde mich später

_... Trekki fragt bei den Nachtbikern ...
... die Nachtbiker haben prinzipiell Lust, so konkret und spontan gibt es aber keine Zusage ...
Mittwoch, Trekki ruft die Eifel zurück. Die Eifel hebt ab._

_Eifel_: Hier ist Eifel
_Trekki_: Hallo Eifel, hier ist der Trekki vom LMB. Wir haben ja vor einigen Tagen darüber gesprochen die Eifel zu rocken. Du Eifel, ich glaub, ich muss wieder alleine rocken gehen. Nimm es nicht persönlich. Letztens im Westerwald und Taunus war ich auch alleine rocken
_Eifel_: Alles klar, ich kenne Dich ja. Du hast ja immer wieder spass bei mir. Wir sehen uns.


----------



## Snowcrash (22. Juni 2017)

Na ja, setz die Tour halt ins LMB, dann könnten sich eventuell auch Leute dafür anmelden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (22. Juni 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Na ja, setz die Tour halt ins LMB, dann könnten sich eventuell auch Leute dafür anmelden .


Dann also Samstag: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16505


----------



## H-P (22. Juni 2017)




----------



## Snowcrash (22. Juni 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dann also Samstag: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16505



Schöne Sache, aber viel zu früh für mich. Ansonsten, ist jetzt echt nicht böse gemeint, im Gegenteil, aber bei solchen Touren muss man sich natürlich auch irgendwo nicht wundern, wenn man da relativ schwer Mitfahrer findet .


----------



## sibu (22. Juni 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, aber viel zu früh für mich. Ansonsten, ist jetzt echt nicht böse gemeint, im Gegenteil, aber bei solchen Touren muss man sich natürlich auch irgendwo nicht wundern, wenn man da relativ schwer Mitfahrer findet .


Warum? Da ist doch alles dabei, was beim Biken Spaß macht.


----------



## Snowcrash (22. Juni 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Warum? Da ist doch alles dabei, was beim Biken Spaß macht.



Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben "Schöne Sache", aber 8-stündige Touren mit 120 Tageskilometern sind nun mal einfach nicht Jedermanns Sache. Am Wochenende um 5-6 Uhr morgens aufstehen auch nicht.


----------



## Trekki (22. Juni 2017)

Jeder Jeck ist anders.


----------



## Trekki (22. Juni 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Am Wochenende um 5-6 Uhr morgens aufstehen auch nicht.


Die Startzeit hat einen ganz einfachen Grund: meine Frau und ich gehen abends noch in ein Konzert. Da ich das Konzert nicht schieben kann und auch nicht die Strecke kürzen will muss ich um 8h los.


----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben "Schöne Sache", aber 8-stündige Touren mit 120 Tageskilometern sind nun mal einfach nicht Jedermanns Sache. Am Wochenende um 5-6 Uhr morgens aufstehen auch nicht.



Weichei


----------



## Snowcrash (22. Juni 2017)

Na ja, die Tageskilometer sind nicht das Problem, die bin ich bei den Touren ins 7G mit Hin- und Rückfahrt auch gefahren. Aber an 'nem Samstag um 5 Uhr morgens aufstehen geht gar nicht . Wär die Tour ansonsten gern mitgefahren .


----------



## Trekki (22. Juni 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Weichei


Nein, selektiv.

Heute gab's wieder ein Telefonat. Von der NSA habe ich die Mitschrift besorgt.
Hallo, hier ist der Trekki vom LMB
Hallo Trekki, hier sind die Nachtbiker. Wann könnten wir in der Woche die Eifel rocken gehen?
Hallo Nachtbiker. Schön von Dir zu hören. Ab dem 31.7. geht's bei mir. Was hälst Du vom 1.8.? Ist ein Dienstag.
Passt. Wenn es von oben allzu sehr schüttet plus / minus einige Tage.
Alles klar, so machen wir es.

Das sind offensichtlich keine Weicheier. LMB Termin folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juni 2017)

Sehr löblich! Während die einen im Urlaub in südlichen Gefilden bei Signora Dolcetta Vita verweilen, pflegen andere daheim die Kotz Country Touren..@Trekki
P.S.: Danach mal an die Jacke denken


----------



## Trekki (23. Juni 2017)

Habe den Termin auf den 1.8. verschoben

@trailsurfer : schönen Urlaub


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kurvenkurs für Einsteiger am Sonntag, 25.06.17
> 
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16504



Kurs ist voll 

Schönes WE


----------



## sun909 (1. Juli 2017)

Tour am 06.07. in Bonn:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16513

grüße
Carsten


----------



## shmee (4. Juli 2017)

Tour am 04.07. in Bonn, für Kurzentschlossene:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16516


----------



## sun909 (5. Juli 2017)

Tour am Samstag, Wetter soll prächtig sein 

HoChi, Todestrail und noch mehr ab Hennef.

Nicht für Einsteiger geeignet, auch für Nicht-Dimbos!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16517

Grüße!
Carsten
Dimb Köln


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2017)

Lekko Pfanni ... auf der Schäl Sick brennt aber der Baum  ein Klopper nach dem anderen...hier werden DIMBos vortrefflich verwöhnt


----------



## sun909 (5. Juli 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Lekko Pfanni ... auf der Schäl Sick brennt aber der Baum  ein Klopper nach dem anderen...hier werden DIMBos vortrefflich verwöhnt



Bei dir brennt der ganze Hang, hier nur der Baum


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. Juli 2017)

ER hat ja nur 100x100 Quadratmeter verloren - welche - Oh, Zufall! - sein Bergkreuz freistellten! Na, grübelt da der Ein oder die Andere!?


----------



## Snowcrash (7. Juli 2017)

Sehr schade, dass die Tour gestern buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen ist. Zum Glück war ich gerade an der kleinen Strandbar kurz vor der Siegmündung angekommen, als es so richtig los ging. Da konnte ich mich mitsamt Rad unterstellen und habe sogar noch ein Bier auf's Haus bekommen, weil ich etwas mitgeholfen hatte die Liegestühle reinzuräumen, die überall durch die Gegend geflogen sind.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Juli 2017)

Ja, schade. Aber der Wald war heute wieder schön trocken => gute Fahrbedingungen!


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Sehr schade, dass die Tour gestern buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen ist. Zum Glück war ich gerade an der kleinen Strandbar kurz vor der Siegmündung angekommen, als es so richtig los ging. Da konnte ich mich mitsamt Rad unterstellen und habe sogar noch ein Bier auf's Haus bekommen, weil ich etwas mitgeholfen hatte die Liegestühle reinzuräumen, die überall durch die Gegend geflogen sind.



uih,
Glück gehabt. Hat ja ordentlich geschüttet, da wärst du bis auf die Unterhose nass geworden 

Hoffe, das nächste Mal unter der Woche klappt wieder problemlos. 

Gestern war es schön trocken auf der Tour, 50km und 920HM sind zusammengekommen. 

Nette Truppe, nette Hunde, lustige Hundebesitzer, gerne wieder!

grüße
C.


----------



## Trekki (10. Juli 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> nette Hunde, lustige Hundebesitzer


Da habt Ihr ja Glück gehabt. Bei unserer Samstagstour sind 2 nicht angeleinte Hunde bellend auf uns zugelaufen (diesmal nicht zu mir), die beiden Frauchen haben auf die MTBler geschimpft.
Das ist für mich leider das übliche Verhalten, was ich bei Hunden und deren Haltern feststelle. Daher ist es schön, dass hier auch mal eine positive Meldung zu Hundebegegnungen kommt.

Falls es irgendwie wichtigt ist: unsere Begegnung war auf einem gelb markierten Weg im 7GB.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2017)

Die Hunde sind eh nicht das Problem, die können nix für ihre herrschen/frauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (10. Juli 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16524


----------



## sibu (10. Juli 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr ja Glück gehabt. Bei unserer Samstagstour sind 2 nicht angeleinte Hunde bellend auf uns zugelaufen (diesmal nicht zu mir), die beiden Frauchen haben auf die MTBler geschimpft.
> Das ist für mich leider das übliche Verhalten, was ich bei Hunden und deren Haltern feststelle. Daher ist es schön, dass hier auch mal eine positive Meldung zu Hundebegegnungen kommt.
> 
> Falls es irgendwie wichtigt ist: unsere Begegnung war auf einem gelb markierten Weg im 7GB.


Kleiner Trost: Im gesamten Naturschutzgebiet herrscht für Hunde Leinenzwang und der wurde bei der "Aufklärungsaktion" im Frühjahr den betoffenen Hundehaltern mit einer kleinen Gebühr in Erinnerung gebracht. Auf nicht rot markierten Wegen kam im Bedarfsfall noch eine Wegebenutzungsgebühr dazu.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2017)

.... und hier für Donnerstag, wer Zeit & Lust hat:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16435


----------



## jokomen (12. Juli 2017)

Bin gestern von der Dimb-Ausbildung zurück. Ein neuer Trailscout steht nun der Sektion Köln zur Verfügung.  Hat echt Spaß gemacht und man konnte ne Menge lernen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2017)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Juli 2017)

Glückwunsch


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2017)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Lakritzfan (12. Juli 2017)

jokomen schrieb:


> Bin gestern von der Dimb-Ausbildung zurück. Ein neuer Trailscout steht nun der Sektion Köln zur Verfügung.  Hat echt Spaß gemacht und man konnte ne Menge lernen.


Was hat denn Spaß gemacht? Was konnte man lernen? Berichte doch mal etwas!


----------



## jokomen (13. Juli 2017)

Man hat einiges gelernt u.a. zur Tourvorbereitung, Tourführung, Orientierung im Gelände, Notfallmanagement, Naturverträglichkeit, Haftung, Grundlagen der Fahrsicherheit /Bremstechniken. Mit den 2 hervorragenden Seminarleitern, einer Super Truppe von bundesweiten 14 Teilnehmern, einer geschickter Aufteilung zwischen Theorie und Praxis war das eine sehr kurzweilige und auch eine sehr spaßorientierte Veranstaltung. Die voll ausgefüllten 5 Tage sind wie im Flug vergangen.  Nach einer formatausfüllenden Beschallung/Beschäfitigung von 07:45 bis in die Nachtstunden, bin ich jetzt aber auch froh, wieder mal ein wenig Zeit mit mir selber verbringen zu dürfen....


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Juli 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16534


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2017)

So,
das Verwunschene Südliche Siebengebirge hat sich heute trotz nächtlichem Regen in einwandfreiem Zustand präsentiert!

Auch die Brücken im Schmelztal muss man nicht mehr runterklettern, hier wurde eine neue Umfahrung aufgeschottert.

Unser Platz im Liegestuhl erste Reihe am Rhein war wieder erste Klasse, lecker Frikadelle 

Danke an die Mitfahrer, tiptop Tour!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## sibu (16. Juli 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> das Verwunschene Südliche Siebengebirge hat sich heute trotz nächtlichem Regen in einwandfreiem Zustand präsentiert!
> 
> Auch die Brücken im Schmelztal muss man nicht mehr runterklettern, hier wurde eine neue Umfahrung aufgeschottert.


Die Umfahrung ist aber nicht viel flacher, als deine improvisierte Bachquerung kurz nach dem Abriss der Brücken


----------



## shmee (17. Juli 2017)

Termin am Dienstag, 18.07.

Dieses mal technisch was knackiger, nicht wirklich Anfängergeeignet:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16536

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2017)

Hi Chris, das ist eine Runde, auf die ich gewartet habe, seit hier die 7-G-Problematik im Raum steht. So und jetzt leider zu kurzfristig, schade. Viel Spaß und dann vielleicht ein andermal. 
Gruß, Rene


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2017)

Aufgrund der Nachfragen per PN:

Für Kurvenkurs I und Kurvenkurs II am Samstag sind jeweils alle Plätze voll/belegt... 

Neue Termine für Kurvenkurse dann erst wieder im Herbst 

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2017)

Tja, so schnell kann es sich ändern 

Ein Kollege meldet sich ohne jegliche Meldung ab (immer gern gesehen...), einem kommt der Job dazwischen, ergo ist wieder EIN Platz frei für den Kurvenkurs I am Samstag (Termin/Infos/Anmeldung s. LastMinuteBiking).

Grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (30. Juli 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16552


----------



## sun909 (1. August 2017)

So, 
am Wochenende 05.-06.08. wird der neue Flowtrail in Siegen gerockt!

Großes Testival von Radon findet dort statt und die DIMB Rhein-Sieg und die DIMB Köln sind mit einem Stand vor Ort. 
Könnt uns also gerne besuchen, vor oder nachdem ihr ein Radon über den Flowtrail gescheucht habt (kostenloses Testen vor Ort möglich!)

Nähere Infos findet ihr hier:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/news/news-detail/news/siegerland-test-event/

Schönen Gruß!
Carsten
DIMB Köln


----------



## Pete04 (4. August 2017)

Ein bunter Strauß voll Blumen an alle "gesiegelten" DIMB-Streiters für's reinhauen hier - 
Carsten's Kommentar schon längst überfällig das mer's mal kurz "einbucht" - danach
versackt und damit 'nem potentiellen Neuling die Chance auf Gemeinsamkeit *klaut*!
Schande über DIE Bande! Allet Jute da draussen! Ride on, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2017)

Auf zum Flowtrail nach Siegen ! Hier gilt et dem Verein zu unterstützen .... 





copyright @sun909

Wir hatten gestern Spass ... auch wenn de Hütte nit jebrannt hat



copyright @sun909

Dem Gelände



PS: dem Fritten sind Weltklasse 

Morgens um halb neune war man noch allein aufm Trail




http://www.mtbsiegerland.de/news/
https://www.facebook.com/mtbsiegerland
https://www.facebook.com/dimb.de/


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. August 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16564


----------



## sun909 (6. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Auf zum Flowtrail nach Siegen ! Hier gilt et dem Verein zu unterstützen ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 631037
> copyright @sun909
> ...



Das Spendenkonto des Flowtrail Siegen dürfen wir nicht vergessen:
IBAN: DE58 4605 0001 0001 2703 39

Die Jungs und Mädels inkl. großer Kiddie-Gruppe können Spenden für den weiteren Ausbau/Erhalt des Flowtrails gut gebrauchen! Hier wird alles ehrenamtlich gebaut und erhalten.

grüße
Carsten
DIMB IG Köln


----------



## delphi1507 (8. August 2017)

Inoffizielle Tour 
Morgen früh starten zwischen 10 und 11 jemand Bock auf Ahrtal? Start seilbahnparkplatz übliche verdächtige werden angefahren Tempo langsam. Bitte per PN melden


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2017)

Hi Sven,
Hat bei mir nicht sollen sein... 

Wie matschig ist das Ahrtal denn gerade? Wollte nächste Woche als Feierabendrunde evt. dorthin...

Danke und schönen Gruß!
C.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. August 2017)

Also als ich war war es pfurz trocken.... Mit dem semislick hinten hat's ordentlich gerutscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> Hat bei mir nicht sollen sein...
> 
> Wie matschig ist das Ahrtal denn gerade? Wollte nächste Woche als Feierabendrunde evt. dorthin...
> ...



Die TT-ler sind gestern ganz schön gerutscht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. August 2017)

Wer Lust & Zeit hat für Mittwoch:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16553


----------



## Helltone (15. August 2017)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Die TT-ler sind gestern ganz schön gerutscht!



Ich finde es ging am Sonntag. Kann es sein, dass wir uns getroffen haben? Oberhalb von Altenahr? Ich war alleine unterwegs und habe ne Truppe von ca 8 Leuten vorbei gelassen.


----------



## surfnico (15. August 2017)

Das waren wahrscheinlich wir. Ich fand auch es war ziemlich Griffig dafür dass es so viel geregnet hat


----------



## Trekki (15. August 2017)

Die TTler waren Nachmittags mit 6 Leuten unterwegs. Nicht gerutscht, nicht vermatscht. So sauber wie die im Foto.


----------



## Redfraggle (16. August 2017)

Helltone schrieb:


> Ich finde es ging am Sonntag. Kann es sein, dass wir uns getroffen haben? Oberhalb von Altenahr? Ich war alleine unterwegs und habe ne Truppe von ca 8 Leuten vorbei gelassen.



War persönlich nicht dabei,ansonsten hätte ich Dich erkannt,wenn Du der TT -Gruppe über den Weg gefahren bist!
@John:Thomas hat etwas anderes über den Grip berichtet.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2017)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Thomas hat etwas anderes über den Grip berichtet.



Fährt bestimmt Nobby Nic ...


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. August 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16572


----------



## Floorshore (17. August 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
> 
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16572


Moin Manni!
Ich bin dabei und würde noch einen Kumpel mitbringen der nicht hier im Forum ist. Also kannst Floorshore+1 rechnen[emoji111] 

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2017)

Floorshore schrieb:


> Moin Manni!
> Ich bin dabei und würde noch einen Kumpel mitbringen der nicht hier im Forum ist. Also kannst Floorshore+1 rechnen[emoji111]
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Der Dauerbiker  Student müsste man nochmal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floorshore (17. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Dauerbiker  Student müsste man nochmal sein [emoji38]


Und damit ich sowas später nicht sagen kann, wird jetzt durchgetreten[emoji468]‍♂️


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thommy88 (18. August 2017)

*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2017)

*DIMB IG Köln - Bahn & Bike @ Brohltal*

Gestern trafen sich drei Mädels & sechs Burschen um eine Tour der DIMB IG Köln unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Pünktlich um 9 trafen sich alle samt am Vulkanexpress. Mit diesem sollte es volle Brause bis zur Endstation Engeln gehen. Dabei stellte sich zunächst heraus das die Bezeichnung "Express" ein klein wenig geflunkert war. Für die nicht ganz 20km braucht diese "Bimmelbahn" satte 1,5 Stunden.Egal wirhatten ja Zeit und zwischendrin sorgte der Schaffner für Kurzweil. Irgendwann waren wir dann auch oben. 400hm hatte das Bähnchen so überwunden. Das etwas andere Shuttle halt.

Dann konnte die Tour beginnen. Im munteren auf und ab buchsierte uns das "Guide Gespann" durch die Ost-Eifel. Herrliche Landschaft gepaart mit illustren Pfädchen die durch Steinbrüche, Schluchten und zum Schluss sogar durch Höhlen führten machten aus dem ganzen eine sehr feine Tour. Zwischendrin saftige Prozente für die Waden, aber wie wir im Zug lernen konnte muss man nur eine Bierflasche  zur Hand nehmen um zu wissen wieviel 5 % sind. Am Ende standen dann satte 47km mit 1300hm auf dem Zettel. Kannman nur sagen: fein gemacht Carsten & Manni ... danke für deiesen schönen Tag !

Hier das Bimmelbähnchen:






Die Truppe - AUFNAHME 





Immer wieder herrliche Ausblicke in die schöne Ost-Eifel





Da rauschen sie daher:





Herrlich alte Steinbrüche mit imposanten Felsen





Pause am Saunabrunnen  - AUFNAHME





Feinste Trails:





Bisschen Northshore war auch dabei ....





... genauso wie hohle Wege ....





... super Aussichten ....





... und Leckerchen !





Zum Schluss dann nochmal eine Imposante Schlucht





Das nenn ich mal ne Wurzel





Und ein Loch das alle verschluckte





Was sich aber als Hausgrosse Höhle entpuppte





Finde die Biker





Zum Schluss nochmal eine Flow Variante. Ja es hat Spass gemacht auch wenns nicht immer so aussah 





Waalwege brachten und dann zurück an Vater Rhein





Ein Herrlich Touürschja !

Erkenntnis des Tages:  Eine Bierflasche kann auch als Steigungsbarometer benutzt werden
Spruch des Tages: Aufnahme !

*ALLE BILDA*​


----------



## rlrider (20. August 2017)

Moin Hubert, war schon ganz gespannt auf deinen Bericht und Bilder! Schöne Erinnerung an einen wunderschönen Tag! 
Dank an Carsten und Manni und danke an dich für den tollen Nachspann! 
Das haben die Dimbos drauf


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2017)

Schöner Bericht Hubi!

Nicht zu vergessen: 
9-facher Dank der Truppe gebührt @Handlampe  /Uwe, der die Idee zu dieser Tour in der Gegend vor Jahren mit dem TeamTomburg umgesetzt hat!

Grüße!


----------



## stahlgabi (20. August 2017)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön für diesen tollen Tag! Super Tour und super Truppe - da bin ich gerne demnächst mal wieder dabei!
Und ein extra Lob für die Guides!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. August 2017)

rlrider schrieb:


> Moin Hubert, war schon ganz gespannt auf deinen Bericht und Bilder! Schöne Erinnerung an einen wunderschönen Tag!
> Dank an Carsten und Manni und danke an dich für den tollen Nachspann!
> Das haben die Dimbos drauf



Kumma:

 

Kumma Kommentare in dem Vidscho


----------



## sun909 (23. August 2017)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> Heute DIMB Tour an der oberen Ahr...ML-Rider hatte gerufen.
> Anhang anzeigen 636122
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin mal so frei 

Danke an den Berichterstatter!

Grüße


----------



## rlrider (24. August 2017)

Bin ja froh das ich nicht der einzige bin mit Problemen am Freilauf, danke Hubert für die Aufmunterung.
Bei mir ist einfach alles weit über der Verschleißgrenze und muss dringend erneuert werden, habe schon das
Nutella zum Frühstück rationiert und spare!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerbchen (24. August 2017)

Jaaaa, vielen lieben Dank an Hubi für den super Bericht und die AUSLÖÖÖSER-Fotos
Und natürlich herzlichen Dank an Manni & Carsten für die tolle Tour und das Guiden!
Bine


----------



## H-P (24. August 2017)

rlrider schrieb:


> Bin ja froh das ich nicht der einzige bin mit Problemen am Freilauf, danke Hubert für die Aufmunterung.
> Bei mir ist einfach alles weit über der Verschleißgrenze und muss dringend erneuert werden, habe schon das
> Nutella zum Frühstück rationiert und spare!



Meiner ist gestern auch kurzzeitig verreckt...vier Monate alt das Laufrad.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2017)

Hat man davon wenn man amerikanischen Edelschrott fährt .... da´lob ich mir doch mein Bike aus Bonn 
Handmade in China ...da weiss man aber wenigstens was man (nicht) hat ... 

Übrigens hat uns zuletzt ein junger Mann in Kommern erzählt wo man den unterschied zwischen "Baumarktsbike" und echtem Bike festmachen kann


----------



## H-P (24. August 2017)

Liegt eher daran, das die Teile nicht der Gewalt meines Körpers widerstehen können.


----------



## Trekki (24. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Übrigens hat uns zuletzt ein junger Mann in Kommern erzählt wo man den unterschied zwischen "Baumarktsbike" und echtem Bike festmachen kann


Und? Was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Und? Was ist der Unterschied?



Also unsere Kenner ausm Dorf haben zuletzt gesagt das nur Bikes mit vertikal eingebautem Dämpfer richtige Bikes sind !
Die sehen so aus:





Und dann hat er gesagt das Bikes die den Dämpfer horizontal eingebaut haben nix sind, quasi Baumarktbikes





Ermachte mir trotz seiner gschätzen 11 Jahre einen kompetenetn Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (24. August 2017)

[emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trekki (24. August 2017)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Mal schauen, was ich habe ...


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. August 2017)

ich hatte den Bub aber auch geimpft das das schwarze ein Baumakt Bike ist


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. September 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16597


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. September 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16610


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2017)

EDIT: muss leider doch nochmal umdisponieren da ich einen Termin am Donnerstag nicht mehr auf dem Schirm hatte. Wer also Mittwoch auch etwas später starten möchte kann sich mir anschliessen:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16550


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> EDIT: muss leider doch nochmal umdisponieren da ich einen Termin am Donnerstag nicht mehr auf dem Schirm hatte. Wer also Mittwoch auch etwas später starten möchte kann sich mir anschliessen:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16550



Jetzt bin ich dank Erkältung ganz raus !
ACHTUNG TOUR IST ABJESACHT


----------



## delphi1507 (20. September 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2017)

Ich zünde momentan so alles was Omas Hausapotheke hergibt ... vielleicht komm ich dann bis Sonntag wenigstens auf den Damm.
War klar ... jetzt wo die Sonne wieder rauskommen soll


----------



## Papnase (21. September 2017)

Gestern sind wir zu dritt (Manfred, Gerd und Ich) eine klasse Tour rund um Nideggen gefahren! 
Hat mir riesig Spaß gemacht! Tolle Gegend, klasse Trail mit anspruchsvollen Schlüsselstellen und das Wetter war Top!
Mein besonderer Dank geht an den Manfred für´s super guiden!!   
Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2017)

Papnase schrieb:


> Gestern sind wir zu dritt (Manfred, Gerd und Ich) eine klasse Tour rund um Nideggen gefahren!
> Hat mir riesig Spaß gemacht! Tolle Gegend, klasse Trail mit anspruchsvollen Schlüsselstellen und das Wetter war Top!
> Mein besonderer Dank geht an den Manfred für´s super guiden!!
> Gruß Peter



 kannst du ja am 30.09. wiederholen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. September 2017)




----------



## ML-RIDER (24. September 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16622


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2017)

Nachdem mich letzte Woche die Rüsselseuche niedergestreckt hatte, diese Woche ein neuer Versuch:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16558


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2017)

Sonntag Vormittag öffnet sich laut Wetterprognose das einzige mal am Wochenende die Wolkendecke von daher .....

... wer Lust & Zeit hat: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16558


----------



## Papnase (29. September 2017)

Rückmeldung von Gestern, schöne Tour rund um Schuld! Serviert wurden vom Mani Flowtrails vom feinsten und Serpentienen zu Zähne ausbeißen! Nebenbei wurde viel diskutiert und lamentiert über Continental, Schwalbe, Tubeless und Schläuche!? Ergebnis, der Tubeless Fahrer kam mit Schlauch ins Ziel und der Schwalbe/Schlauch Fan hatte auch noch nen Platten!


----------



## Papnase (1. Oktober 2017)

http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/mtb-fahrtechnik-artistisch-durch-spitzkehren.1732978.2.htm


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Oktober 2017)

Zwar schon bekannt, aber *Chuck Norris*.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2017)

Papnase schrieb:


> http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/mtb-fahrtechnik-artistisch-durch-spitzkehren.1732978.2.htm



Kann man sagen was man will aber der Prof hat's fahrtechnisch drauf, auch wenn er manchmal gegen jeden Verstand den Trail so richtig umkrempelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2017)

*DIMB IG Köln - Aussenposten Nordeifel - Trails an Urft und Olef*

Super Truppe heute ... wenige Fotos gemacht dafür aber etwas mehr Blech erzählt. Wetter Super, Trails trockener als erwartet, keine Pannen keine Stürze ... was will man mehr ! Einzigster Wehmutstropfen: der Trail am Pauluskopp ist dem Harvester zum Opfer gefallen  Knn man die nächsten 12 Monate knicken denk ich. Meinen Dank an die mitfahrenden @Tinka-Cologne @flechte @delphi1507 @Fliewatüüt für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung unterwegs 

Hier noch die vier Bilder die ich heute gemacht habe, aber wenigstens jeder 1x druff ausser der Guido






Der schreckliche Sven im Steilstück an der Kukucksley ...it's cool man !





Auch John kraxelte herunter ... mit neuem Bike 





@Tinka-Cologne  im Jungel der Eifel ....





...ebenso wie "The deer" alias Robinator alias @Fliewatüüt


----------



## flechte (1. Oktober 2017)

Hubi, war ne schöne Sonntagstour - Vielen Dank!

Robin - best Tipp die Zehntscheune. Super lecker Kuchen !


----------



## Pete04 (1. Oktober 2017)

Näher dran würd' ich "The deer" auch nitt fotohofieren - ein Silbarücken vor dem Hörrn!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Näher dran würd' ich "The deer" auch nitt fotohofieren - ein Silbarücken vor dem Hörrn!



Kann ich dir sagen ! der macht jetzt so komische Sachen mit Eisen wo der die immer hoch und runta heben tut


----------



## sibu (2. Oktober 2017)

Nach dem Dauerregen vom Samstag habe ich mich dann doch am Sonntag fürs Ausschlafen entschieden. Sieht nach einer schönen Strecke aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2017)

War auch nicht wirklich matschig.
Am Pauluskopf oberhalb Olef sind momentan Forstarbeiten, das war mit das matschigste. Leider haben die dort den ganzen Trail umgekrempelt, das ist ein Stück offizieller Wanderweg der momentan umgeleitet wird, mal sehen wie das in nem Jahr oder so da aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (2. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> War auch nicht wirklich matschig.


 Auf Fels und am Hang macht der Regen da nicht viel, wobei aber auch die Regenmenge unterschiedlich war: Gemünd 11 mm / 24 h, Bonn 28 mm. Wobei bei meinen aktuellen Sommerreifen nicht nur der Matsch ein Problem ist: Auch auf nassem Fels oder Baumwurzeln kommen die schnell ins Rutschen. Morgen ist die letzte Straßen-Langstrecke, dann wird es langsam Zeit für die Herbstreifen. 

PS Die Forstarbeiten dürfen Wald und Wege nach Herzenslust umgraben, aber wenn ein MTB mal da lang fährt, heisst es gleich: "Die machen den Weg kaputt"


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja die Strecke war super, und warum um alles in der Welt bin ich böse?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2017)

schrecklich ...nicht böse ! Kennsde net ? Dann guck mal:


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kenn ich schon... Wenn aber vorm schrecklichen beschützt werden muss ist er wohl auch böse


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2017)

Nein nein ... Nur harte Schale weicher Kern


----------



## willibike (10. Oktober 2017)

*An alle DIMB Mitglieder und Freunde der Stollenreifen.

Einladung
Mountainbiker Leverkusen – Saisonabschluss 2017

Freitag 03.November 2017
19:30 Uhr
Gaststätte Kreuzbroich
Heinrich-Lübke Straße 61

Liebe Mountainbikefreund/innen

Die MTB-Saison 2017 neigt sich dem Ende zu. Aus diesem Anlass lade ich Euch zum Saisonabschluss in gemütlicher Runde ein!
Wie in den vergangenen Jahren wollen wir die Saison in Wort und Bild/Video Revue passieren lassen mit einem Ausblick auf die neue Saison.
Beiträge von Euch sind willkommen!
Bitte keine überlangen Beiträge!
Anmeldung im IBC- Fahrgemeinschaften
oder
[email protected]
*


----------



## sun909 (13. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Willi,
Vielen Dank für die Info/Einladung!

Ich schaue gerade, ob es zeitlich passt und ob/was wir interessantes beitragen könnten. 

Schönen Gruß
Carsten
DIMB IG Köln


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Oktober 2017)

Falls einer sponten Lust&Zeit auf ne XC Runde hat:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16551


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2017)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit ... die letzten fetzen vom Indianer Sommer
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16551


----------



## sibu (24. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust & Zeit ... die letzten fetzen vom Indianer Sommer
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/edit/16551


Du meinst eher den Nicht-Edit-Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papnase (24. Oktober 2017)

Letze Woche waren der Serpentinentrail runter vom Hondjesberg durch gefällte Bäume versperrt! Falls ihr da lang kommen solltet, gebt mal bescheid ob das immer noch der Fall ist!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Du meinst eher den Nicht-Edit-Link.



Sorry kleiner Fehler, ist korrigiert.Danke!

@Papnase gucken von unten mal rein wie's da aussieht


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Oktober 2017)

So der Saisonabschluß kann gefeiert werden

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16651

Grüße Micha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2017)

DIMB Ausfahrt in den Herbst

Heuer trafen sich ein paar jpnger der DIMB IG Köln um eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt zu unternehmen. In Manni's Wohnzimmer gab's wieder einige herrliche Trails vor den Latz. Da war ganz schön was los,selten so viele Biker getroffen. Ein letztes aufbäumen vor dem Winter ? 

Auch diesmal hielt Manni so einige kleinere Spielereien für uns bereit. Die hier schaffte Manni spielerisch ... ich brach mir wiedermal einen ab ... einzig der Youngster schaffte sie noch. Ich hake das ab ist auch unmöglich mit nem 26er in M 






Die Recken folgten ihm auch in die steilsten Hänge










Die Jungend kann auch Uphill ... von wegen faule Jugend  





Downhill kansie auch ... und wie 





Manni nimmts eher geschmeidig ... richtig so hat man auch mehr von der Abfahrt 





Die Jugend hängt derweil wieder am Gashahn .....





....um kurz darauf schon wieder hinterer zu hecheln 





Und wenn sie nicht gefahren sind, so schauen sie noch heute in die Ferne 





Feine Tour mal wieder, Danke @ML-RIDER fürs guiden !

Bis bald....

PS: wenn die Mitfahrer noch Bilder parken wollen könne sie das hier tun:https://photos.app.goo.gl/1Hkzg7RKDwaBFbh73
oder zuschicken dann lade ich die hoch


EDIT: @thommy88 hatte auch noch ne ganze Reihe Bilder gemacht

ACHTUNG PAPPARAZZI





Auch am frisch renovierten Kaminzimmer H-Tor wurde gestolpert















Ganz rechts haben dieVollpfosten ne neue Chickenline aufgemacht  Das ist einfach keine Option...entweder man fährt es auf dem regulären Weg oder gar nicht





Aber diesmal blieb es bei uns noch bei "gar nicht". Irgendwann wird aber auch diese Schüsselstelle fallen





TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR !


----------



## thommy88 (28. Oktober 2017)

Eine schöne Tour war das heute. Vielen Dank @ML-RIDER  für das Guide.

Ein sehr schönes Wohnzimmer hast du da.

grüße,

thomas


----------



## RadTed (30. Oktober 2017)

Super Tour


----------



## RadTed (30. Oktober 2017)




----------



## RadTed (30. Oktober 2017)




----------



## ML-RIDER (31. Oktober 2017)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit ... wer hat noch Brückentag!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16660


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2017)

Öööörli Börds uffpasse:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16615


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2017)

Falls Sonntag einer Lust & Zeit hat sich mit mir durch den Matsch zu lümmeln
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16668


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2017)

Am Sonntag hat doch die DIMB Rhein-Sieg "Saisonausklang mit bester Panzer'scher Pizza" im Anschluss 

Termin hier zu finden:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16651

Von daher müsste ich passen, falls es wider Erwarten kein shiet Wetter gibt...

Schönes WE!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag hat doch die DIMB Rhein-Sieg "Saisonausklang mit bester Panzer'scher Pizza" im Anschluss
> 
> Termin hier zu finden:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16651
> ...



Korrekt, aber das ist leider bei mir diesmal nicht Familienkompatibel da die Startzeit relativ ungünstig für mich liegt.
Mein Termin sollte natürlich in keinster Weise eineKonkurrenzveranstaltung sein, gegen Pizza kann ich eh nicht anstinkenbei mir gibs nur Modder


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2017)

hatte auch keiner als Konkurrenz verstanden


----------



## Trekki (12. November 2017)

*DIMB Saisonabschluss der IG Bonn/Rhein-Sieg*




Startaufstellung




Tunneltrail




Grattrail




Rampentrail




Golfplatztrail



 Drachenfelsblick



Ergebnis der Trailtour




Entschlammen nach der Trailtour

12 Dimbos, keinen im Wald zurück gelassen.
12 Dimbos, gut vollgeschlammt
12 Dimbos, nachher in der Backstube mit Getränken, Pizza und Nachtisch versorgt




--> 12 Dimbos hatten einen schönen Tag (einer muss das Foto machen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (12. November 2017)

Danke für die Tour und Pizza @Stunt-beck und @Trekki für die Bilder, und ich bestehe drauf:
12 Räder, aber nur 11 Fahrer waren vollgeschlämmt


----------



## RadTed (13. November 2017)

Super Tour , hm sehr Matschig, bei toller Bewirtung )


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. November 2017)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit...keine Beleuchtung notwendig!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16677


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2017)

Tour und Kurvenkurs am WE ist voll...

Und noch ein sehr interessanter Artikel zu unserer "Lieblings-Pest-App STRAVA"...
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/5-g...sich-vergleichen-dem-radsport-schadet.860643/

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (20. November 2017)

Wir düsen mal wieder die klassische Dienstagsrunde, aber diesmal am Donnerstag 

Tour im Ennert:

Termin hier; Frühstart vorher möglich, dann ggf. per PN melden. 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16684

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. November 2017)

Leider nicht dabei, muss mich um die Kinder Kümmern; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## sun909 (20. November 2017)

Tsss, immer die dreckeligen Pänz 

Schade drum, dann hoffentlich eine Woche später mal wieder?

Grüße!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. November 2017)

... hoffentlich; zudem kommt noch eine Anregung per PN!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tsss, immer die dreckeligen Pänz



Hey die Zahlen deine Rente


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2017)

So die Baachemer Weihnacht steht auch jetzt im Lmb

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16685

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. November 2017)

In der Hoffnung, dass das Wetter hält, versuchen wir es Donnerstag wieder, vier Leute letzte Woche war ja ein guter Anfang... 

Termin 30.11.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16691

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2017)

Nikolausrunde am 06.12., Teilnahme nur mit roter Mütze 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16348

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Dezember 2017)

Schade, die rote Mütze habe ich, werde aber erst gegen 21 Uhr von einer beruflichen Fahrt zurück sein; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Dezember 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nikolausrunde am 06.12., Teilnahme nur mit roter Mütze
> 
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16348
> 
> Grüße


Leider zu spät gesehen


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2017)

Dito! Abba Urft gerockt!


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2017)

Termine nächste Woche:

Mittwoch:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16702

Donnerstag Bachemer Weihnacht:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16685

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2017)

Termin nächste Woche Mittwoch:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16706

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (31. Dezember 2017)

Termin nächsten Dienstag

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16719

Grüße und guten Rutsch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2018)

So ... neues Jahr neues Glück... wer Spass am Schlammsuhlen hat möge sich anmelden 
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16668


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Januar 2018)

Termin nächsten Mittwoch:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16721

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2018)

*DIE VIER SCHLAMMHEILIGEN !*

DIMB IG Köln - Außenposten Nordeifel - Tour No.1 in 2018 erfolgreich absolviert 






v.l.n.r: schraeg, toyota, RSC-MTB-FB, vinnirox

Es wurde sich 45km lang schön eingesaut. Paar nette Pfädchen waren auch dabei incl. Mini-Techniktraining am Kreuztrail.
Hat Spass gemacht,trotz der Prappe ...so langsam könnts aber trozdem mal bisschen trockener werden, kriege das knirschen zwischen den Zähnen vomschlamm irgendwie nicht mehr weg ​


----------



## on any sunday (7. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe doch, das alle eine Kerze für trockene Trails und schönes Wetter angezündet haben?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2018)

Bis Du verrückt ? Das ist eine Design Kapelle, da kannman nicht so einfach ne Kerze anzünden. Nachher verändert der Ruß noch die vom Architekten gewollte Innenatmosphäre  
aber wie du unschwer erkennenkannst habe ich die letzten Wochen IMMER ... ich wiederhole: IMMER meinen Teller leer gegessen 

Ausserdem: du willst doch nicht etwa 2018 wieder angreifen oder?


----------



## H-P (8. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> aber wie du unschwer erkennenkannst habe ich die letzten Wochen IMMER ... ich wiederhole: IMMER meinen Teller leer gegessen



Bei deinem Gesichtsausdruck würde ich sagen, das was auf dem Teller war will gerade wieder raus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2018)

H-P schrieb:


> Bei deinem Gesichtsausdruck würde ich sagen, das was auf dem Teller war will gerade wieder raus.



Ja war reine Körperbeherrschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (10. Januar 2018)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16729


----------



## jokomen (12. Januar 2018)

Nächste Woche Donnerstag geht es wieder in Schlebusch rund . 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16731


----------



## Papnase (12. Januar 2018)

Dienstags auch! 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16701


----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2018)

Na, wenn das heute mal nicht ein feiner Tag auf dem Bike war.
Da hat der Manfred so alles aus dem schuldigen Gebiet raus gekitzelt, was an Trails rauszukitzeln war.





Der Chef zeigt, wo's lang geht.

Vorher wurden aber noch ein paar Bäume ausgerissen:





Ausreichend Zeit zum Üben gab es auch:





Und dann kam auch tatsächlich noch die Sonne raus:




















Die letzte Abfahrt bleibt leider fast unbebildert, weil zu schön zum Absteigen.
Nur fast ganz unten hab mich dann nochmal in die Büsche geschmissen:





Eine klasse Tour, tolle Mitfahrer, was will man mehr?


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Januar 2018)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen: Klasse Tour!
Danke an Guide und Mitfahrer!


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2018)

Einwandfreie Tour, geile Kehren! Tolle Fotos, Uwe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2018)

Meine Herren, alles fertreten was was Rank und Nahmen hat 
Nur ich nicht  zu der Zeit als die Sonne raus kam lag ich mit meiner dicken weissen Plautze aufner Schwimmnudel 





Konfuzius schrieb:


>



Hat Euch der Kommerner Jung mal gezeigt wo der Frosch die Locken hat wa ?   
Achso wo ich die Plastikschüssel links sehe ...muss nächste Woche mal nachhören wo die Uffkleba bleiben


----------



## aixro (14. Januar 2018)

So wie es ausschaut macht ihr schöne Touren und habt ne Menge Spaß dabei


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Januar 2018)

Moin,

von unserer Samstag Tour steht ein Foto vom Uwe
zum "Foto des Tages".


----------



## rlrider (14. Januar 2018)

Es war mir eine Ehre mit euch einen wunderschönen Tag zusammen erlebt zu haben. Hubi ich zähl auf dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Januar 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> von unserer Samstag Tour steht ein Foto vom Uwe
> zum "Foto des Tages".



https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2230873?in=potdPool

Damit man nicht lange suchen muss


----------



## Floorshore (14. Januar 2018)

Bin ich froh, wenn ich (hoffentlich) bis nächstes Wochenende wieder mobil bin und mit von der Partie sein kann!
Die Bilder und Kehren sind klasse und bringen mich hier zum Schmachten...

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> von unserer Samstag Tour steht ein Foto vom Uwe
> zum "Foto des Tages".



Da kann ich leder keinen Stern geben....der Fahrer auf dem Bild fährt ja noch 26 Zoll


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Januar 2018)

...dafür aber den Arsch schön zentral über dem Hinterrad...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2018)

Für Mittwoch falls einer Lust & Zeit hat:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16734


----------



## H-P (15. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Für Mittwoch falls einer Lust & Zeit hat:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16734



Mittwoch ist aber der 17.01. da steht 15.01. das wäre heute.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2018)

H-P schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist aber der 17.01. da steht 15.01. das wäre heute.



Danke ist geändert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Für Mittwoch falls einer Lust & Zeit hat:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16734



Erstmal wieder abgesagt ! Soll wieder stürmen. Mit dem weichen Boden ist das keine gute Kombi !


----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin heute geändert. Die angemeldeten haben SMS erhalten, bitte kurz lesen...
> 
> Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (24. Januar 2018)

Und seit ihr heute alle im T-Shirt gefahren?


----------



## sibu (25. Januar 2018)

Was für die nächsten Abende am Wochenende: Es leuchtet wieder auf Schloss Drachenburg. Macht ein schönes Bild auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Was für die nächsten Abende am Wochenende: Es leuchtet wieder auf Schloss Drachenburg. Macht ein schönes Bild auf dem Heimweg.



Ah, 
wir hatten uns schon ob der Grünen und roten Beleuchtung gewundert 

T-Shirt war gestern nicht, aber Vogelzwitschern wie im Frühjahr 

Liegt einiges quer, zB am Kloster vom Parkplatz kommend (dicker Baum), teils gut zu überklettern (Schmelz), teils tiefer tiefer Matsch+viel Klettern (Gods Eye).

Grüße!
C.


----------



## sibu (25. Januar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Liegt einiges quer, zB am Kloster vom Parkplatz kommend (dicker Baum), teils gut zu überklettern (Schmelz), teils tiefer tiefer Matsch+viel Klettern (Gods Eye).
> 
> Grüße!
> C.


Es wird aber: Montag lags noch in der Mucher Wiese, Dienstag wars da und an der Barabarhütte wieder frei, aber die Querwege am Stellweg waren noch zu. Mittwoch war da auch wieder alles fahrbar; in RLP geht es etwas gemütlicher zu (you mean: The Eye of Providence?).


----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2018)

Termin Dienstag, 30.01.:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16747

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Januar 2018)

Di klappt nicht Mi wäre ich wohl dabei gewesen Grüße B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Di klappt nicht Mi wäre ich wohl dabei gewesen Grüße B



Wettervorhersage...


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2018)

DIMB Touren diese Woche:

30.01. Leverkusen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15180

30.01. Bonn
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16747

01.02. Leverkusen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16731

To be continued...

Grüße


----------



## Omalos (31. Januar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> DIMB Touren diese Woche:
> 
> 30.01. Bonn
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16747
> ...



"To be continued" - Genau. Sehr schöne Tour gestern. Vielen Dank.


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2018)

Ja, langsam steigern wir uns, 6 Leute am Start


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2018)

Damit das LMB nicht ganz ausstirbt... (heuer nur zwei Termine drin  ) und vor Karneval die Muskulatur ein wenig gelockert wird...

Termin Dienstag:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16752

Termin Mittwoch:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16753

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2018)

ich könnte einen am 12.2.einstellen aber da habt ihr ja alle anderes zu tun


----------



## Floorshore (1. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ich könnte einen am 12.2.einstellen aber da habt ihr ja alle anderes zu tun [emoji38]


Stell. Ihn. Rein.
Ich bin dabei[emoji10]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2018)

guck an ...dem ingeniöööör is nix zu schwööör 
Auf Rosenmontagstouren geht's immer heiss her...das schreibt man besser nicht aus


----------



## aixro (1. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> guck an ...dem ingeniöööör is nix zu schwööör
> Auf Rosenmontagstouren geht's immer heiss her...das schreibt man besser nicht aus



Auf welchem Level würde gefahren? Ich hab mit Karneval nix am Hut und Rosenmontag frei


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> guck an ...dem ingeniöööör is nix zu schwööör
> Auf Rosenmontagstouren geht's immer heiss her...das schreibt man besser nicht aus



Ne, ne, ne, da geht mal gar nix! Außer am Zoch 

Sind unterhalb vom Steiner Berghaus vor zwei oder drei Jahren Samstags oder Sonntags in den Zoch geraten, das war sehr funny und wir waren sehr versucht, uns als Radgruppe einzuschleusen. Nur die Kamellebüggel haben uns gefehlt, hehe...

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ne, da geht mal gar nix! Außer am Zoch
> 
> Sind unterhalb vom Steiner Berghaus vor zwei oder drei Jahren Samstags oder Sonntags in den Zoch geraten, das war sehr funny und wir waren sehr versucht, uns als Radgruppe einzuschleusen. Nur die Kamellebüggel haben uns gefehlt, hehe...
> 
> Grüße!


Samstags oder Sonntags?! Da iss abber ordentlich Verweilzeit im Steiner Berghaus projektiert... Falls Zielsetzung
steh' ich gerne für Büggel grad', wär ja enn Hinkucker im KBU! Die Beutel weit geöffnet, der Pete. Und gerne!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Auf welchem Level würde gefahren? Ich hab mit Karneval nix am Hut und Rosenmontag frei



kondtitionell 30-40km / 1000-1200hm
technisch mittel S1-S2 kurze Stellen auchmal S3


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> kondtitionell 30-40km / 1000-1200hm
> technisch mittel S1-S2 kurze Stellen auchmal S3


Also etwa wie unsere erst Abfahrt an der Ahr... Katz... Rechts


----------



## aixro (2. Februar 2018)

Das bekomme ich noch nicht auf die Kette....konditionell durchaus möglich, aber nicht fahrtechnisch


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Februar 2018)

...wer hat morgen noch nichts vor!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16757


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2018)

Falls einer Sonntag Zeit & Lust hat:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16734


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Februar 2018)

...eine weitere Tour mit Start am Samstag

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16763


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. März 2018)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16781


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. März 2018)

Wäre gerne dabei muß ich aber noch abklären Grüße B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2018)

*Hatt ihr all nix ze donn ?*

Ein Wahnsinn ! Mittwochsnachmittags ... 15 Uhr ...11 Mann + Guide am Start  Selten gesehen sowas. Aber nichts was man nicht handeln könnte an der schönen Ahr







... es ging gemütlich hinauf ...





... und gemütlich hinab ...





... und selbst bei dem großen Tross nahm sich der Guide die Zeit & Geduld um die Recken üben zu lassen ...
"Hände hoch oder ich fahr dich um" oder "Der Habichtstrick am Habichtsblick ?"





... dabei kamen teilweise neue Trends in Sachen Fahrtechnik zu Tage.
Hier die sogenannte "Footloose" Technik





... hier die Knietechnik ....





... hier die "Hart wie ein Brett" Technik





... stets kritisch begutachtet vom Geid
"Wehe du schaffst das jetzt nicht"





Leider musste ich mich nach der Hälfte der Tour verabschieden. 
Die Erkältung der letzten Tage hatte doch noch ihr spuren hinterlassen.
Dabei hatte ich mir mein "Motivationstrikot" extra angezogen  Die Jugend voller Kraft .. der "Midager" schon am puschen 





Danke Manni für den herrlich Input am Mittwochnachmittag ! Hier die tolle Truppe ( leider schon ohne mich )



​


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. März 2018)

@schraeg
danke für den Beitrag und die Bilder.


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2018)

Sehr, sehr geil³!  Beim gelben Rucksack dacht ich erst: "Oh, Kosmonauten hamm die getz auch!"
-nä, quatsch, da war er/sie/transgender einfach nur optimelli vorbereitet....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2018)

Wenn jemand Sonntag noch nix vor hat
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16765


----------



## sibu (23. März 2018)

Vergiss nicht, das die Uhr in der Nacht umgestellt wurde. Gefühlt geht es also ein Stunde früher los.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Vergiß nicht, das die Uhr in der Nacht umgestellt wurde. Gefühlt geht es also ein Stunde früher los.



Das ist mir persönlich egal, da ich eh immer zzu unchristlichen Zeiten wach werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. März 2018)

Termin nächste Woche KöWi:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16791

Grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. März 2018)

noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für nächste Woche:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16792


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. März 2018)

Ist vielleicht jemand aus dem Bonner Raum dabei bei dem ich mitfahren könnte?


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. März 2018)

!!! die heutige Tour in Nideggen ist aufgrund der Wettermeldungen gecancelt !!!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (28. März 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> !!! die heutige Tour in Nideggen ist aufgrund der Wettermeldungen gecancelt !!!


Gut für die, die arbeiten müssen, um diese Uhrzeit


----------



## MikeLima (1. April 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, ist jemand von Euch nächste Woche Mittwoch unterwegs? Habe keine Lust alleine zu fahren..


----------



## sun909 (7. April 2018)

DIMB-Touren/Termine nächste Woche:

Montag Ahrtal
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16809

Dienstag Leverkusen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16786

Mittwoch Königswinter
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16810

Donnerstag Leverkusen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16782

Schönes WE!
C.


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2018)

DIMB Touren diese Woche:

Mi Ahrtal
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16818

Do 7G
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16819

*Dann findet ihr uns mit einem Messestand auf dem Canyon Pure Cycling Festival in Koblenz.*

Dort bieten wir euch kostenfreie "Schrauber" Kurse an. 

Die Plätze sind beschränkt!

*1. MTB-TourenBikeCheck Sa+So 11.00-11.45 Uhr*
*https://l*astminute.mtb-news.de/event/16821
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16820
*
2. MTB-Schrauberkurs für Einsteiger, Sa 14.-15.30 Uhr*
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16820

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2018)

Hier noch eine Alternative für Mittwoch etwas später, wenn auch nicht so "Trailspegdagulär" 
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16823


----------



## Sechser (18. April 2018)

Sehr schöne Tour heute - und bei dem Wetter und der Aussicht war sogar die Zwangspause zwecks Plattfuß zu verschmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (19. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Alternative für Mittwoch etwas später, wenn auch nicht so "Trailspegdagulär"
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16823



Hat Spaß gemacht aber dafür spüre ich jetzt mal so einiges
Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2018)

*DIMB IG Köln - Fette FAT Kommern*

Was für ein fettes Wetter ! Da muss man doch ne fette FAT drehen 
Einem ging der Sitter aus der andere alias @aixro alias Willi trat willig mit mir in die Pedale.
"Anfänger ..." so so .... hey das war gar nicht mal so "Anfängerhaftig"
Sauber durchgezogen, Willi  das ein oder andere sind gestandene Forumsgrößen schon anders runter gestolpert 
Am Ende stand ein Top FeierAbendToürschjen bei Top Wetter, Top Trails und Top Mitfahrer 






So fahren die "Anfänger" heutzutage also Treppen 





Und so fahren sie Berge hinauf 





Riegelpause beim Schokopanzer ! 

@aixro vielen Dank für die Kurzweilige Begleitung 
​


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2018)

TECHNIK-KURSE am WE...

Moin,
am Wochenende gibt es drei kleine Kurse von uns...

Und zwar ein MTB-TourenBikeCheck, damit ihr ruhigen Gewissens auf Tour gehen könnt und dann dazu ein Schrauberkurs für Einsteiger, wenn ihr was gefunden habt, was nicht so ist, wie es sein soll 

Beides findet im Rahmen unseres Messestandes beim Canyon PureCyclingFestival in Koblenz statt. Viele Aussteller, nette Angebote zum Shoppen und ein volles Programm mit Touren, Kursen und netten Sprungeinlagen der CanyonTeams gibt es vor Ort zu sehen. 

Genaue Infos zu unseren Kursen und zum Event findet ihr in den nachfolgenden Links, Anmeldung per LMB/PN/Mail.

KURS I: MTB-TourenBikeCheck, Samstag, 21.04., 11.00 Uhr
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16828

KURS II: MTB-Schrauberkurs für Einsteiger, Samstag, 21.04., 14.00 Uhr
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16830

KURS III: MTB-TourenBikeCheck, Sonntag, 22.04., 11.00 Uhr
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16829

STANDPLAN (DIMB=Stand Nr. 2)
https://www.canyon.com/specials/pcf2018/_downloads/2018_PCF_Grundrissplan_Aussteller.pdf

LINK ZUR VERANSTALTUNG:
https://www.canyon.com/specials/pcf2018/

Auch sonst könnt ihr uns gerne an unserem Messestand besuchen kommen, wir stehen direkt ggü. dem Canyon Outlet!

Schönes WE!


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht aber dafür spüre ich jetzt mal so einiges
> Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen


Willi, da machste allet richtig! Querlustern inne Forenwelt - besser geht nicht!


----------



## Trekki (24. April 2018)

Brückentagtour
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16840


----------



## Redfraggle (24. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Brückentagtour
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16840



Nix Brückentag und eh zu schnell!


----------



## Trekki (25. April 2018)

Doch Brückentag und äähm..


----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Doch Brückentag und äähm..


Wenn du ohne Tempobegrenzung fährst müssen sich die ebiker einen 2. Magneten anbauen, und Zusätzlich 3 Akkus mitschleppen [emoji23]


----------



## Trekki (28. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Brückentagtour
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16840


Habe Startzeit und Startpunkt an die Wünsche der Mitfahrer angepasst. Jetzt 8.30h am Fähranleger Rolandseck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (29. April 2018)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16849


----------



## sibu (30. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Habe Startzeit und Startpunkt an die Wünsche der Mitfahrer angepasst. Jetzt 8.30h am Fähranleger Rolandseck.


Danke, war eine schöne Tour, ich hoffe das "Petrus-Modul" hat noch im Elztal funktioniert. Zumindest die Aussicht von Mayen sah sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Trekki (30. April 2018)

Wir warten jetzt in Koblenz auf den Anschlusszug.

Elztal war überwiegend sonnig.

Gesamt 114km, 2500Hm


----------



## Trekki (30. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> das "Petrus-Modul"


Erklärung für Außenstehende: ich habe bei der DIMB nicht nur die normale Trail-Scout Ausbildung gemacht sondern noch das Zusatzmodul "Petrus" belegt. Damit bin ich in der Lage die Tour so zu gestalten, dass es nur dann regnet, wenn wir sowieso gerade Pause machen.

Ich bin meinem Ausbilder dankbar, dies hat heute die Stimmung bei der Tour erheblich verbessert.

Im Elztal habe ich keine Petrus-Pausen gemacht. Bis auf 10min an meiner Lieblingsstelle sind wir durchgefahren.


----------



## mattin (2. Mai 2018)

*Burgentour am Brückentag*

Hier mal ein Zitat aus "Bike-Touren Eifel" von Roland Buderath (1996): "Mit einem beeindruckenden Wasserfall bildet die Elz gerade die rechte Kulisse, um die Burg Pyrmont in ihrer vollen Pracht zu bewundern." Ja, Burgen standen am Anfang und Ende der Tour, habe mindestens ein Dutzend gezählt.





Dazu fantastische Ausblicke:




Auch nicht selten - der Guide von hinten:




Dieses Foto (mit dem charakteristischen Tour-Gelb) hat Trekki gemacht:





Und hier ist er selbst drauf, im schönen Elztal (ja, das Wasser schreibt sich Elz oder Elzbach, die Burg aber Eltz), am Lieblingsplatz:





"Schön, nein wunderschön ist sie - wirklich die Burg der Burgen - für manch einen war sie am schönsten auf dem 500-DM-Schein. Und wenn es Neuschwanstein nicht gäbe, würde sie in der Statistik ... auf Platz 1 liegen. Aber sie ist das Original ... was in Bayern steht, ist eine Replik." (Roland Buderath)

Vor fünf Jahren ging's mal das Elztal aufwärts. Die Lichtstimmung an der Burg war da schöner (mehr Fotos? aufs Bild klicken!):





Hier sieht man die Burg nicht, aber wie schön grün das da ist (und unten glitzert und murmelt die Elz):









Nach dem Auf- und Ab im Tal sind wir noch mal zum Maifeld hoch zum Gleitschirm-Sstartplatz und die Weinberge runter nach Hatzenport:





Das Startfoto bin ich euch noch schuldig (ohne Fotograf, dafür mit seinem Rad):





Apropos Höhenmeter: Die Tour dürfte ein Musterbeispiel für die Höhenmeterdiskussion sein. Bei Trekki waren es 2500, auf dem Garmin 2821, wenn ich den Track bei Bernhard Gaul anschaue, kommen "nur" 2351 hm raus. Wie genau will man die vielen kleinen Rampen beispielsweise im Elztal berechnen? Naiv dachte ich zuerst, von Monreal, da geht's abwärts zur Mosel. Aber der Pfad quert immer wieder den Bach und windet sich wild an den Hängen entlang. Wie Trekki schon sagte: Elztal rauf oder runter - das macht keinen wesentlichen Unterschied.

Vielen Dank fürs Guiding und die Begleitung. Mattin


----------



## sibu (3. Mai 2018)

Danke @mattin für den schönen Bericht. Einen kleinen Schaden hat die Tour an meinem Rad hinterlassen: Das alte Glückschloss ist kaputt gegangen. Wobei das Wort "Glücksschloss" wörtlich zu nehmen ist: Wenn man das Rad nur damit abschließt, wiederkommt, und das Rad dann noch da ist, hat man Glück gehabt. Drei Diebstahlversuche hat das Schloss tatsächlich vereitelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattin (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo sibu, das Schloss ist mir aufgefallen, hatte ich vor 35 Jahren an meiner Hollandrad-Imitation. Da war der Schlüssel aber nur aus Blech, am Ende abgewinkelt - reinschieben und das Schloss war auf. VG M.

Hier noch eine Skizze zur Burgentour am Brückentag:


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Mai 2018)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16863


----------



## sun909 (30. Mai 2018)

Liebe Gemeinde,
Am 09.06. laden wir ab 11.00 Uhr zum Grill&[email protected] ein.

Touren nach Lust und Laune mit unseren DIMB-Trailscouts, anschließend gemütliches Grillen an der Grillhütte unseres Lieblingskioskes...

Futter (Grillgut, Salate, usw) besorgen wir (hierfür knüpfen wir euch gigantische 6€ pro Nase ab...  ), Kalt-Getränke jeder Coloeur gibt es beim Kiosk.

Bitte anmelden bis 06.06. per PN oder Mail bei mir...

Schönen Gruß
Eure DIMB Köln


----------



## sun909 (2. Juni 2018)

Nächster Termin:

*Kurvenkurs 1 am 10.06.18*

Infos und begrenzte Anmeldung hier:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16887

Grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Juni 2018)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16889


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Juni 2018)

Leider nicht! Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juni 2018)

Lust ja darf aber arbeiten... Werde am Dienstag Vormittags fahren...


----------



## shmee (5. Juni 2018)

Für Kurzentschlossene: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16891


----------



## Ertlif (5. Juni 2018)

Altenahr wäre ich gerne dabei, muss allerdings immer bis 17:00 Uhr abreiten + 1 h fahrt.

Sobald eine Tour am WE oder ab 18:00 Uhr startet bin ich dabei!


----------



## sun909 (6. Juni 2018)

Reminder, der Einkauf naht 

Liebe Gemeinde,
Am 09.06. laden wir ab 11.00 Uhr zum Grill&[email protected] ein.

Touren nach Lust und Laune mit unseren DIMB-Trailscouts, anschließend gemütliches Grillen an der Grillhütte unseres Lieblingskioskes...

Futter (Grillgut, Saucen, Salate, Brot usw) besorgen wir (hierfür knüpfen wir euch gigantische 6€ pro Nase ab...  ), Kalt-Getränke jeder Coloeur gibt es beim Kiosk.

Bitte anmelden hier
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16888

Schönen Gruß
Eure DIMB Köln

PS: ein Platz im Kurvenkurs1 am 10.06. wäre auch noch frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. Juni 2018)

Kurvenkurs 1 "Auf dem Weg zum Kurvengott 1 von 4" ist voll...

Teil 2 dann in vier Wochen.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2018)

*DIMB Aktivtourenwochendende Nachlese "Hubi" - geschmeidige Pfädchen im Ahrtal*

Schon zum 4. male hatte die DIMB IG Rhein/Sieg zum "Enduro"-Wochenende an der Ahr geladen. Im grossen und ganzen würde ich pers. es eher als"Trailcamp" bezeichnen weil a) kaum "klassischen" Endurostrecken vorhanden sind und b) die Teilnehmer eher ( so mein Eindruck ) am Stolperbiken interessiert sind  irgendwo zu "shredden". Wie dem auch sei, man braucht eigentlich nur einen Grund zum fahren und schon geht das los. Wenn die DIMB vielleicht mal irgendwann den verstaubten Namen "Aktivtour" ablegt könnte man das Event vielleicht in "Stolperbikeweekend" umbenennen   Ich hatte das glückliche Los gezogen mich Samstags zuammen mit @Stunt-beck und @host als Guido betätigen zu dürfen. Bei uns standen nicht die ganz wilden Dinger auf dem Programm, die "schwarz Kreuz"-Phobie sollten andere überwinden . Dennoch sollte es einiges an geschmeidigen Trails vor die Stollen geben. Nach Aufteilung der Gruppen zogen wir auch sogleich los. 






So langsam trudeln se ein ...





... da sindse alle ....





herrlich det Ahrtal





Achtung Hubschraubär





Zisch ... und wech !





Märklin H0

Ersteinmal hinauf zum weissen kreuz und Burg Are. Dort wurde die eine kleine Spielerei eingebaut wo man schon etwas Zielwasser brauchte, musste man doch eine recht schmale Tordurchfahrt meistern. Nicht einfach mit den heutigen Lenkeisen. Auf dem dortigen Trial wurde auch gleich mal das Serpentinenfahren geübt. Es folgte ein wenig trailiges getingel hinüber nach Dernau an der Ahr entlang. Dabei stellte sich schnell heraus das wir eine homogene lustige Truppe erwischt hatten, dazu noch feinstes Bikewetterchen, so kam direkt mal gute Stimmung auf... und das auch nicht zuletzt auch wegen der vielen lustigen Anekdoten die Guide Micha auf der Pfanne hat 





Da muss man durch !





Er hats schon geschafft !





Er muss noch durch ... hats aber auch geschafft 





An der Zaunkehre wurde auch geübt





[email protected]





Tunnelblick

Und wie das bei soner "Aktivtour" üblich ist hier an der Ahr durfte auch fleissig geübt werden. für mich sehr cool zu sehen das einige auch nach einigen wenigen Kehren bereits Fortschritte machten. zum üben gabs jedenfalls genug Material, mit "Alfred-Darm" Katzley und BunteMuh gabs Spitzkehren satt. Zwischnzeitlich wurden wir von einer anderen Gruppe aufgehalten, diese dödelte so durch den Wald ... oder sollen wir sagen "die waren voll abgemüllert" 





Erst der Geit





Dann die anderen ...










Laufen lassen !

Das Grand Final bildete dan die herrliche Reimerzhofen Abfahrt. Oben turnte die "schwatzkreuzphobie-Gruppe" rum, wir dengelten FSA zurück gen Altenahr wo wir die Tour gebührlich bei einem Kaltgetränk ausklingen liessen. Dabei stellte sich als grösste Schwierigkeit heraus das Gebräu ins Gesicht mit dem dauergrinsen zu kippen 





jetzt aber ab nach Hause





Einen ham wir aber immer noch 





Genau das was wir suchen ! 





Aber irgendwann is dann immer mal Schluss ... letzter Trail ! 

Lustig wars ! Schön wars ! Cool wars !
Tolle Truppe, tolles Wetter, supa Trails ... 
​


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juni 2018)

Man glaubt es kaum:
Auch die "schwatzkreuzphobie-truppe" hatte extremen Spaß beim Stolpern.






Tolle Leute hab ich da kennengelernt.
Auch für mich ein phantastisches Erlebnis.

P.S.
Mir persönlich hat nur der Laktritzfan gefehlt, da hätte ich vielleicht noch mehr lernen können.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2018)

Wer Lust & Laune hat für Mittwoch:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16837


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wer Lust & Laune hat für Mittwoch:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16837



Sage ich wieder ab, zu hohes Gewitterisiko momentan


----------



## sibu (4. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich mir den aktuellen Regenradar anschaue gibt das kein Risiko mehr, sondern sicher, denn es zieht gerade ein dickes Gewitterband ostwärts, das im Moment von Aachen über Mechernich bis Mayen reicht, z.B. am Nürburgring. Laut Vorhersage kommt das pünktlich zum Feierabend am Rhein an


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Juli 2018)

Um 18:00 Uhr ist alles vorbei.
Dann staubt es auf den Trails auch nicht so sehr.


----------



## sibu (4. Juli 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Um 18:00 Uhr ist alles vorbei.
> Dann staubt es auf den Trails auch nicht so sehr.


Dann mache ich etwas Überzeit und kommen zumindest von oben trocken nach Hause


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den aktuellen Regenradar anschaue gibt das kein Risiko mehr, sondern sicher, denn es zieht gerade ein dickes Gewitterband ostwärts, das im Moment von Aachen über Mechernich bis Mayen reicht, z.B. am Nürburgring. Laut Vorhersage kommt das pünktlich zum Feierabend am Rhein an



Die Bämmese haben auch noch ein dickes Moped auf die Reise geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (4. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die Bämmese haben auch noch ein dickes Moped auf die Reise geschickt


Danke für den Hinweis. Das erste Gewitter ist schon über den Rhein, aber der belgische Nachschlag kommt wohl passend für den Rückweg. Heute morgen war ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit noch extra Baden, weil es zu warm war, auf dem Heimweg bekomme ich wohl nachher die Dusche umsonst. Da muss nur das Händi & Co. wasserdicht in die Packtasche und dann darf ich nach der Trailabfahrt zu Hause wieder duschen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Da muss nur das Händi & Co. wasserdicht in die Packtasche



Samsung S5 mini, klein & wasserdicht kannste am Lenker lassen


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2018)

Samsung S7, groß, wetteranfällig - kannse zu Hause lassen!


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juli 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den aktuellen Regenradar anschaue gibt das kein Risiko mehr, sondern sicher, denn es zieht gerade ein dickes Gewitterband ostwärts, das im Moment von Aachen über Mechernich bis Mayen reicht, z.B. am Nürburgring. Laut Vorhersage kommt das pünktlich zum Feierabend am Rhein an



Wir hatten gestern abend im Aggertal eine heiße trockene Tour mit 563 hm auf 29 km. Der Boden war teilweise nur etwas angefeuchtet von der kleinen und kurzen Schauer am Nachmittag.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2018)

Ja die Schauer fallen mitunter sehr lokal aus. Kann mich an einen Mega Hagelschauer 2012 erinnern, da hatte es bei uns im Dorf ca. 0,5m Hagel in 30-45 Min gegeben, das war begrenzt auf einen Durchmesser von ca. 1km
Gestern abend kam bei uns im Dorf auch relativ wenig runter, aber drum herum gabs hier und da immer mal ein Schauer


----------



## sibu (5. Juli 2018)

Heimfahrt war fast staubfrei  und von oben wieder trocken - bis auf die Tropfen, die von den nassen Blättern fielen. Ich hatte schon mal eine Heimfahrt, bei der das Siebengebirge im Regen versunken war, aber der Umweg außen rum (Pleistal - Beuel - Rheintal) trocken war und ich nach dem Regen zu Hause ankam.

Das schöne an dem Wetter: Alle sonst ewig nassen Stellen sind trocken, sogar  die Bäche lassen sich an den Furten fast spritzerlos queren. 

Mal sehen, wo die heute angekündigten Schauer und Gewitter runterkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juli 2018)

Kurze Strecken Info spielplatztrail dernau....

Wenn man das kurze Zwischenstück Hochtritt und dann wieder links runter, kommt man an der Hütte raus an der die letzten 2 Jahre die Hornissen Info hing ist jetzt kurz vor der Hütte mit stahlseilen abgesperrt mit dem Hinweis auf privat Grundstück... Ist zwar Recht dick und markiert aber ohne Vorwarnung...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2018)

... spielplatz haben wir gestern noch gemacht allerdings gerade durch.
War aber schon erschrocken was für Knallfrösche wohl da runter sind.
Kehre No.3 die aufgrund des kleinen Absatzes etwas schwieriger ist wird mittlerweile brutal abgekürzt
Wird Zeit das es mal wieder regnet so das der Anspruch steigt und diese Knallfrösche gezwungen sidn langsamer zu fahren


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juli 2018)

Die Abkürzung ist schon etwas älter..  so 1 Jahr etwa... Oben ist sie ja schon erfolgreich zugelegt... Sollte man unten auch noch machen .


----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. Juli 2018)

Hab da letztens extra mit Erde und Laub die Abkürzungen "versteckt", so dass die nicht mehr zu erkennen waren....Besonders die Kurven kurz vor der ersten Strassenquerung.
Wer ist den da jetzt so unterwegs? Bisher hatten wir doch Ruhe vor den "Halbstarken".


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Hab da letztens extra mit Erde und Laub die Abkürzungen "versteckt", so dass die nicht mehr zu erkennen waren....Besonders die Kurven kurz vor der ersten Strassenquerung.
> Wer ist den da jetzt so unterwegs? Bisher hatten wir doch Ruhe vor den "Halbstarken".



Bestimmt Eh-Mofafahrer


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juli 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Hab da letztens extra mit Erde und Laub die Abkürzungen "versteckt", so dass die nicht mehr zu erkennen waren....Besonders die Kurven kurz vor der ersten Strassenquerung.
> Wer ist den da jetzt so unterwegs? Bisher hatten wir doch Ruhe vor den "Halbstarken".


Schau dir bei strava Mal die Bestzeithalter an dann weist du wer es da übertreibt...
Vermutlich die gleichen die auf dem Steinhalskopf bauen...


----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bestimmt Eh-Mofafahrer


Ehhhh - Jehova - Bikes, ich sach doch, die sind einfach zu schnell unterwegs.


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2018)

Kurzfristig heute:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16929


----------



## Dart (18. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mich eingetragen, könnte aber ggfs. ein paar Minuten später werden.


----------



## shmee (23. Juli 2018)

Wer Morgen Lust und Zeit hat, lockere Ennertrunde: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16936


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Juli 2018)

eine weitere Alternative für Mittwochmorgen, um der Hitze ein wenig auszuweichen.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16937


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2018)

Für Mittwoch .... wenns nit schon wieder Gwidder gibt
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16924


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2018)

Da isser wieder: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16924


----------



## aixro (6. August 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da isser wieder: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16924


Link geht nicht :-(


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2018)

vergessen ein Häckchen zu setzen, Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## aixro (8. August 2018)

Eintrag ist wieder weg? Fällt es heute aus? Hatte mich erstmal wieder raus genommen, da ich bei 36 Grad eher nicht fahren wollte, sollen aber nun max 27 Grad werden, das ist für mich ok


----------



## aixro (8. August 2018)

Mal was anderes am Rande, ich bin DIMB-Mitglied, und es gibt wohl eine geschlossene DIMB-Gruppe hier im Forum, wen muss ich anschreiben um dort aufgenommen/freigeschaltet zu werden?


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2018)

Die geschlossene Gruppe existiert für/zwecks der internen Orga der Aktiven/Guides der IG Köln. 

Sprich nicht für die Normalos... 

Grüße!
Carsten
IG Köln


----------



## Pete04 (28. August 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Mal was anderes am Rande, ich bin DIMB-Mitglied, und es gibt wohl eine geschlossene DIMB-Gruppe hier im Forum, wen muss ich anschreiben um dort aufgenommen/freigeschaltet zu werden?


Nicht irritieren lassen, Willi - der Carsten iss lieb! Und bei unserem Freiheitsdrang wollen mers doch alle nitt inne Geschlossene!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. August 2018)




----------



## thommy88 (28. August 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Mal was anderes am Rande, ich bin DIMB-Mitglied, und es gibt wohl eine geschlossene DIMB-Gruppe hier im Forum, wen muss ich anschreiben um dort aufgenommen/freigeschaltet zu werden?



Hier findest du aber die allgemeinen Sachen:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/open-trails.12/

grüße,


----------



## Pete04 (29. August 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Mal was anderes am Rande, ich bin DIMB-Mitglied, und es gibt wohl eine geschlossene DIMB-Gruppe hier im Forum, wen muss ich anschreiben um dort aufgenommen/freigeschaltet zu werden?


Friiraider, gelle?!


----------



## aixro (29. August 2018)

Dass Carsten lieb ist, habe ich schon gemerkt, habe bei den beiden Kursen mit ihm schon sehr viel gelernt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. August 2018)

Die neue Trailnews der DIMB ist seit heute da, unsere IG ist auch mit einem Bericht vertreten.
https://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/DTN_2018_Web.pdf





 Ebenso hat die DIMB jetzt ein neues Logo, warum kann man in der Trailnews nachlesen.


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2018)

Eifelbach? Gott bewahre. Eifgenbach schimpft sich das Flüsschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (29. August 2018)

Ist schon eine neue Tour in Planung?


----------



## Pete04 (29. August 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Eifelbach? Gott bewahre. Eifgenbach schimpft sich das Flüsschen.


Sind ja ein habgieriges Völkchen, die Eifelaner - ett sei nachgesehen!

...und ordentlich unseren Vennbarden erwähnt, ich verdrück mir grad enn Tränchen....


----------



## Pete04 (29. August 2018)

Super, datt es datt Medium gibt! ...und recht motivierend wirkt's auch wieder lokal was zu machen!
Wer bekommt denn die Druckauflage? Ich bitte den Autor Hubertus Hambach um Namensänderung -
geht sicher im Künstlerrecht - sonst sind die ihm benachbarten Kanaldeckel inne nächsten Tage
mit Beton ausgegossen als Kriechtunnelprävention! Iss ja Grusel wie die sich da im Hambacher Forst
sehenden Auges hauen und stechen als erwachsene Menschen....


----------



## sun909 (29. August 2018)

Druckauflage geht mit der Bike diese Woche an alle DIMB-Einzelmitglieder.

Darüberhinaus bei allen Veranstaltungen mit Dimb-Beteiligung (Eurobike/BikeFestivals etc) sind die im Umlauf.

Grüße


----------



## thommy88 (29. August 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Ist schon eine neue Tour in Planung?




Bitte schön 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16976

grüße


----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Druckauflage geht mit der Bike diese Woche an alle DIMB-Einzelmitglieder.
> 
> Darüberhinaus bei allen Veranstaltungen mit Dimb-Beteiligung (Eurobike/BikeFestivals etc) sind die im Umlauf.
> 
> Grüße


Eingetroffen - ihr seid die BESTEN!


----------



## aixro (1. September 2018)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Bitte schön
> 
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16976
> 
> grüße



Danke schön, bin aber leider die ganze Woche auf Schulung :-( hhmmpf


----------



## bibi1952 (6. September 2018)

Hallo Thomas,
auf dem Weg zum Steinbruch hatte uns der Gewitterregen in Franzhäuschen überrascht.
Völlig durchnässt und frustiert sind wir dann sofort wieder nach Hause gefahren.
Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich noch da und kann nochmal fahren.
VG
Werner


----------



## RadTed (6. September 2018)

Hm, war doch nur Mückenpipi
War schöne saftige Tour mit richtig einsauen


----------



## thommy88 (7. September 2018)

RadTed schrieb:


> Hm, war doch nur Mückenpipi
> War schöne saftige Tour mit richtig einsauen



Danke hat mir auch Spass gemacht mit euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (30. September 2018)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17011


----------



## kurvenkratzer (30. September 2018)

prima Vorschlag, leider "muss" ich am Freitag nach https://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/aktiv2018/Ausschreibung_AT_Gengenbach.pdf

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!


----------



## Trekki (1. Oktober 2018)

Tagestour am kommenden Samstag
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17013

Die km-Zahl ist recht übersichtlich.


----------



## Helltone (1. Oktober 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Tagestour am kommenden Samstag
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17013
> 
> Die km-Zahl ist recht übersichtlich.


Mähhhh. Und ich bin invalide. Hört sich gut an. Viel Spaß....


----------



## Trekki (5. Oktober 2018)

Die Tour von morgen findet statt, wir (= sibu & ich ) werden jedoch ein paar km dranhängen. Falls noch jemand lust hat ...


----------



## RadTed (6. Oktober 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Tour von morgen findet statt, wir (= sibu & ich ) werden jedoch ein paar km dranhängen. Falls noch jemand lust hat ...


Viel Spass, bin leider anderweitig verpflichtet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Tour von morgen findet statt, wir (= sibu & ich ) werden jedoch ein paar km dranhängen. Falls noch jemand lust hat ...



Wasserfeste Schuhe am Start für die unzähligen Bachquerungen im Pommerbachtal ?


----------



## Trekki (6. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wasserfeste Schuhe am Start für die unzähligen Bachquerungen im Pommerbachtal ?


Ist gar nicht unzähllig. Ich habe 18 + 1 gezählt und gefahren. Der eine extra war keine offizielle Furt, da bin ich einfach so durch. Quasi querbachein.

Kleidung war klar: kurzes Trikot, kurze Hose und Neopren Überschuhe.

Fotos Folgen...


----------



## sibu (6. Oktober 2018)

... ging beim dem Wetter aber auch ohne Überschuhe. Ich hätte nur in Pommern die Strümpfe auswringen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (6. Oktober 2018)

Tour 20+1

Ausgeschrieben war eine gemeinsame Zugfahrt in die Eifel, Einrollen entlang der Elz und eine Abfahrt zur Mosel. @sibu war aber einverstanden, dass ich die Tour etwas länger mache. So wurde es
Treffpunkt Rolandseck
Einrollen bis Oberwinter
Bahnfahrt nach Monreal (über Andernach)
Panoramaweg bis Kaiseresch (Trailig, enge Serpentinen, teils mit Stufen in der Kurve)
Bäckereiüberfall in Kaiseresch
Pommerbachtal mit 18 Furtdurchfahren und eine zusätzliche Bachdurchfahrt
Moselhöhenweg bis Trais
Brohltal hoch bis Brohl mit zwei weiteren Fuhrtduchfahrten
Imbiss am Obstbaum (Plaumen)
Abfahrt ins Elztal
Straße bis zu Bahndamm Radweg
Über den Bahndamm Radweg bis Mayen Ost
Bahnfahrt bis Rolandseck

Nebenher noch schönes Wetter.

Die verspochenen Fotos




Bahnfahrt



 


Furten




Mosel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht unzähllig. Ich habe 18 + 1 gezählt und gefahren. Der eine extra war keine offizielle Furt, da bin ich einfach so durch. Quasi querbachein.
> 
> Kleidung war klar: kurzes Trikot, kurze Hose und Neopren Überschuhe.
> 
> Fotos Folgen...



Also ich bins jetzt 3 oder 4mal von unten hochgedämmelt und bin immer über 20 gekommen.
Beim letzten mal warens 26 davon 4 mal Brücke genutzt


----------



## sibu (7. Oktober 2018)

Noch ein paar Fotos - es gab ja nicht nur Wasser als Hindernis




Bergab ging es auch









Und noch mal der Castorblick


----------



## host (9. Oktober 2018)

Mal was im unteren Ahrtal:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17023


----------



## shmee (10. November 2018)

Saisonabschluss- und Wintersaisoneröffnungs-Tour der DIMB IG Bonn / Rhein-Sieg.
Mit Pizza!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17052


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2018)

shmee schrieb:


> Saisonabschluss- und Wintersaisoneröffnungs-Tour der DIMB IG Bonn / Rhein-Sieg.
> Mit Pizza!
> 
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17052


Muss leider bis 1430 arbeiten... Eventuell komme ich zum gemütlichen Teil dazu steht aber noch nicht fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floorshore (11. November 2018)

Bei mir besteht leider keine Chance dabei zu sein...
Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute und sturzfreie Tour mit einer 29er-Pizza als Abschluss!

Viele Grüße
Domi


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. November 2018)

Floorshore schrieb:


> Bei mir besteht leider keine Chance dabei zu sein...
> Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute und sturzfreie Tour mit einer 29er-Pizza als Abschluss!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Domi


Wird es nicht langsam Zeit für 36-Zoll-Bikes, 29er sind doch inzwischen so normal, wie die Pizzen...


----------



## sibu (11. November 2018)

Wenn die 40x60 nicht so unrund wären, wären die auch eine Option


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. November 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn die 40x60 nicht so unrund wären, wären die auch eine Option


Eigentlich selbst nicht, wenn die rund wäre(n), denn die Preise sind zu gesalzen!


----------



## sun909 (11. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Eigentlich selbst nicht, wenn die rund wäre(n), denn die Preise sind zu gesalzen!



Pizza Maxima a la Trickstuff?


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. November 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Pizza Maxima a la Trickstuff?


Nope. Prezzo Minimao by Formula.


----------



## Handlampe (18. November 2018)

Eine sehr schöne Pizza Eröffnungs/Abschlußtour war das:

Vielen Dank an Micha:





und Chris:





Weitere Bilder gibt es hier:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157700490410302


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. November 2018)

Danke Uwe für die tollen Bilder


----------



## jokomen (19. November 2018)

nmmjh


----------



## jokomen (19. November 2018)

Den Link kopieren und im Explorer öffnen und dann die schöne Pizzatour noch einmal geniessen. Der direkte Link funzt leider nicht...
https://gopro.com/v/kVbvqX3Xa04gR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (20. November 2018)

Schönes Bild über der Tür von der Backstube.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2018)

Ich würde Sonntag eine runde rund um Altenahr fahren, start so 900-930, falls wer Zeit hat, und  mit will PN!
Wie immer ist nur eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, angefahren werden die üblichen Verdächtigen, S2-S3 langsam hoch, zügig runter.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. November 2018)

H-P schrieb:


> Schönes Bild über der Tür von der Backstube.


Hey HP warum bist du nicht mitgefahren?


----------



## H-P (22. November 2018)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hey HP warum bist du nicht mitgefahren?



Ja schade, hatte mir eine fette Erkältung geholt...erst die dritte dieses Jahr.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2018)

H-P schrieb:


> Ja schade, hatte mir eine fette Erkältung geholt...erst die dritte dieses Jahr.


Mehr Radfahren wenn es draußen ungemütlicher wird - hilft  als Präventition oft prima gegen Erkältungen.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2018)

Wenn die liebe Zeit nicht wäre..


----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2018)

Ist nicht das erste Mal.... Das der zu liegt...


----------



## sun909 (25. Dezember 2018)

Neues Jahr, neuer Nightride,
ab zum Jokomen ins Bergische am 03.01.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17061

Grüße


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (26. Dezember 2018)

Wer hat morgen Lust auf ne Runde im Bereich Königswinter/Siegburg/Hennef? Wer kennt sich aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Dezember 2018)

Startpunkt, Uhrzeit, Dauer?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin morgen gegen 10 in Much.

So ab 10:30 könnte ich in Siegburg/ Hennef oder auch KöWi sein.

Ich kenn mich nicht aus aber bin bereit 3-4 Stunden zu fahren bis maximal 1750hm und 75km. Gerne auch weniger und viele Trails. Je nach trailschwierigkeit, würde ich mein Trailbike mitbringen ansonsten mit dem 29er *Low-Skill Trailbike*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2019)

Neues Jahr neue Touren ... ich starte mal ohne Trails ins Jahr 2019, verrückt oder ? 
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17037


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Neues Jahr neue Touren ... ich starte mal ohne Trails ins Jahr 2019, verrückt oder ?
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17037


Ist denn 1. April? Solltest du eher beim ADFC einstellen 
Werde wohl eher eine traillastigen Tour drehen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2019)

Bin in den letzten drei Wochen so viel Trails gefahren das reicht bei manch einem für ein Jahr 
Im Winter ganz ok sowas ! Einfach mal nur rollen ....


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bin in den letzten drei Wochen so viel Trails gefahren das reicht bei manch einem für ein Jahr
> Im Winter ganz ok sowas ! Einfach mal nur rollen ....


War doch nicht bös gemeint... Je nach dem bin ich auch im Sommer wie Winter Mal zwischendurch auf dünnen pellen unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (3. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Neues Jahr neue Touren ... ich starte mal ohne Trails ins Jahr 2019, verrückt oder ?
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17037



Wenns Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei, muss ja nicht immer nur bei mir rumrollen


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bin in den letzten drei Wochen so viel Trails gefahren das reicht bei manch einem für ein Jahr
> Im Winter ganz ok sowas ! Einfach mal nur rollen ....



Find ich im Winter auch mal gut,aber 9.00 ist mir definitiv zu früh ;-)!
Wetter soll ja auch eher solala werden.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2019)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wetter soll ja auch eher solala werden.



Ja es mausert sich langsam auf das Niveau des Januars 2018 ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Neues Jahr neue Touren ... ich starte mal ohne Trails ins Jahr 2019, verrückt oder ?
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17037



Habs erstmal abgesagt ... sieht echt bescheiden aus ... wenn da nicht noch ein wunder passiert rücke ich eher mit dem Schlauchboot aus !


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Habs erstmal abgesagt ... sieht echt bescheiden aus ... wenn da nicht noch ein wunder passiert rücke ich eher mit dem Schlauchboot aus !


Ja ist wohl besser .. und die nächsten Tage sehen nicht wirklich besser aus.

Eventuell geht sich um den 20. Sogar ein snowride aus...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2019)

Schnee wäre ja noch ok, aber 3-4°C und Regen sind eigentlich immer wurst käse


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schnee wäre ja noch ok, aber 3-4°C und Regen sind eigentlich immer wurst käse


Ja mir wäre der feste Niederschlag auch lieber.... Denke jetzt ernsthaft daran das RR mit 2. LRS auf eckelige Rolle umzubauen ..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2019)

Ne da fahr ich lieber gar nicht oder zieh den Kids die Matscheklamotten an und geh was Matschepfützen hüpfen bevor ich mir son scheiss in die Bude stelle.
War letztes Jahr auch mal kurz davor aber so verbissen das man son mumpitz anfängt bin ich dann doch nicht


----------



## gruener-Frosch (5. Januar 2019)

Och, son Stündchen auf der Rolle geht immer


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Januar 2019)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Och, son Stündchen auf der Rolle geht immer


Ne nur dann wenn das Wetter dauerhaft beschissen ist.. sonst steht meine Rolle auch draußen in der Natur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2019)

Nächster Versuch, diesmal Samstags
Schlamm & Co machen braunen Popo
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17072

Diesmal vertraue ich nicht so sehr auf den Wetterbericht sondern entscheide "auf Sicht"


----------



## RadTed (9. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch, diesmal Samstags
> Schlamm & Co machen braunen Popo
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17072
> 
> Diesmal vertraue ich nicht so sehr auf den Wetterbericht sondern entscheide "auf Sicht"


dito
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17075


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch, diesmal Samstags
> Schlamm & Co machen braunen Popo
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17072
> 
> Diesmal vertraue ich nicht so sehr auf den Wetterbericht sondern entscheide "auf Sicht"



Schlammsuhlen erfolgreich ausgeführt 
Die vierer Mauer stand wie ne eins ... da war kein durchkommen


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Januar 2019)

laut den Wetter Guru's soll es am Mitwoch nicht regnen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17080


----------



## sun909 (14. Januar 2019)

Na, diese Woche dann keine Ausreden von wegen "an dem Tag habe ich keine ZEIT" 

Aktuelle DIMB-Touren in dieser Woche...

Tour Dienstag Leverkusen Ri Bergisches Land:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17078

Tour Mittwoch Ahrtal:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17080

Tour Donnerstag Schlebusch/Trailworm:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17076

Tour Samstag:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17075

Das LMB kann man langsam umbenennen in KBU-LMB 

Fleißig fleißig, Jungs 
Grüße


----------



## sun909 (15. Januar 2019)

Update im vorherigen Post...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Januar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na, diese Woche dann keine Ausreden von wegen "an dem Tag habe ich keine ZEIT"


Was soll ich sagen? An allen Terminen keine Zeit war dafür heute eine Minni Runde... mal schauen was die Woche sonst noch so bringt


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Januar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na, diese Woche dann keine Ausreden von wegen "an dem Tag habe ich keine ZEIT"
> 
> Aktuelle DIMB-Touren in dieser Woche...
> 
> ...



Hi Carsten,
es gibt auch schöne Touren ohne DIMB-Offizielle, aber von und mit DIMB-Mitgliedern.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17079
Sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben. 
Gruß


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2019)

Stibimmt,
Du musst nur noch offiziell ins Team kommen 

Grüße und bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (16. Januar 2019)

Dann hätte ich noch mehr Rentnerstress!


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Januar 2019)

@bibi1952 in unserem Team kann ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2019)

Neue Woche, neue Bike-Termine der Dimbos!

24.01. Trailworm ab Leverkusen mit Jokomen/Jürgen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17076

26.01. Solinger Täler mit RadTed/Detlef
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17075

Grüße!

PS: den Bibi am 23.01. nicht vergessen  Aggertal
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17083


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Januar 2019)

Danke Carsten,
leider muss ich die heutige Tour aus Krankheitsgründen absagen.
Ich muss meine Erkältung auskurieren.
Nächsten Mittwoch will ich die Tour wieder ausschreiben.
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> leider muss ich die heutige Tour aus Krankheitsgründen absagen.



Ah noch einer im Lazarett, gute Besserung !
Wir hatten aber auch überhaupt keine Chance, je mehr Testesteron um so eher kommt der Männerschnupfen guck mal:     
https://www.stern.de/gesundheit/imm...n-maennerschnupfen-wirklich-gibt-7696634.html


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2019)

Na, Jungs, dann mal gute Besserung!
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Februar 2019)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17091


----------



## gruener-Frosch (3. Februar 2019)

Lust ja, Zeit.........


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2019)

Ditto...


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Februar 2019)

Eigene Tour am Abend gestrichen.
Beim Manni angemeldet


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2019)

Zustand Sonntag


----------



## RadTed (4. Februar 2019)

Solingen war auch noch einiges vom Schnee übrig


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2019)

Mal wieder eine kleine Auswahl an Bike-Terminen :

09.02. 11.00 Uhr Langenfeld
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17092

12.02. 18.00 Uhr Leverkusen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17094

14.02. 18.00 Uhr Schlebusch
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17076

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (18. Februar 2019)

Diese Woche gutes Wetter ausnutzen?

19.02. Abendrunde Leverkusen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17094

21.02. Abendrunde Schlebusch
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17076

23.02. Langenfeld
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17104

Grüße
Eure DIMB Köln

P.S. 1:
Und den Bibi nicht vergessen, der auch diese Woche tourt:
20.02. Lohmar
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17107

P.S. 2:
Und wer sich fragt, wofür im Winter überhaupt quälen???
Das Ziel ist, fit für die "SAU" zu sein...Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergangs-Biketour am 30.03.... Das wird eine feine Trailtour, entweder als Wildsau oder als Ferkelchen...  
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17077


----------



## RadTed (19. Februar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Diese Woche gutes Wetter ausnutzen?
> 
> 
> 23.02. Langenfeld
> ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2019)

Also wenn ich als Raser gelte ... dann will ich nicht wissen wie manch anderer "Kategorisiert" wird ? Warp10 ? Lichtgeschwindigkeit ?
Man bedenke ich bin immerhin Adipös  da geht schnell gar nicht
Geschwindigkeit ist immer relativ aber Trailtouren an Ahr oder so bin ich selten schneller als 8-9km/h im Schnitt
Als ich vor Jahren mal jung & dynamisch war bin ich mal in Malmedy ein Marathon gefahren. Da war ich mit meinen 13km/h Schnitt gefühlt King of Currywurst ! Der Erste hatte einen 23er Schnitt ... soviel zu schnell oder langsam.

Aber bevor ich mir weiter Gedankebn über Geschwindigkeit mache muss ich erstmal fit werden hab immer noch den Schnorchel verstopft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (19. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also wenn ich als Raser gelte ... dann will ich nicht wissen wie manch anderer "Kategorisiert" wird ? Warp10 ? Lichtgeschwindigkeit ?
> Man bedenke ich bin immerhin Adipös  da geht schnell gar nicht
> Geschwindigkeit ist immer relativ aber Trailtouren an Ahr oder so bin ich selten schneller als 8-9km/h im Schnitt
> Als ich vor Jahren mal jung & dynamisch war bin ich mal in Malmedy ein Marathon gefahren. Da war ich mit meinen 13km/h Schnitt gefühlt King of Currywurst ! Der Erste hatte einen 23er Schnitt ... soviel zu schnell oder langsam.
> ...


Gute Besserung Hubby


----------



## H-P (19. Februar 2019)

Denk dran, zum King of Currywurst gehört auch immer eine Pommes Delux.


----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2019)

@RadTed: ich meinte MEIN aktuelles langsam 

Bin grad rad-unwillig, daher nicht der zügigste...

@ Hubi: Halt dich ran, die Blagen wollen Karneval doch vor die Tür


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Februar 2019)

Carsten, "slow but steady".... Das reicht im März aus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> @ Hubi: Halt dich ran, die Blagen wollen Karneval doch vor die Tür



Das muss die Mama machen. Karneval ist für mich in etwa so wie für manch anderen ein Furunkel am A..... 
Ausserdem sind die Blagen schuld  ach ne falsch ! Das sind die Ollen die mit aller Gewalt ihre Blagen krank in die Kita stecken !


----------



## thommy88 (19. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das muss die Mama machen. Karneval ist für mich in etwa so wie für manch anderen ein Furunkel am A.....
> Ausserdem sind die Blagen schuld  ach ne falsch ! Das sind die Ollen die mit aller Gewalt ihre Blagen krank in die Kita stecken !



Durchhalten Hubi


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Februar 2019)

Gestern Abend hatten wir einen Wildunfall auf unserer Tour. Eine Maus versuchte vor dem Hinterrad von Thorsten den Trail zu kreuzen.



Tragisch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2019)

Ich hoffe ihr habt das Veterinäramt verständigt und ein anständiges Begräbnis veranstaltet


----------



## sibu (21. Februar 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hatten wir einen Wildunfall auf unserer Tour. Eine Maus versuchte vor dem Hinterrad von Thorsten den Trail zu kreuzen.
> 
> Tragisch


Lieber über eine Maus, als über eine Katze, denn das ist für den Fahrer tragischer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2019)

Kommt drauf an wie schnell ... Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert ! 
Sone kleine Handtaschenhupe hat schonmal bekanntschaft mit dem Froschn gemacht ... ging ruck zuck war man drüber.
Keine Chance was zu verhindern. Aber Froschn und Köter gings danach noch gut, dem Hund auch


----------



## laspirit2014 (21. Februar 2019)

Klar, kann passieren. LUSTIG?  Nein 
Sorry, OT


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2019)

29 Zoll beschde. Rollt einfach uber-alles unangeleinte HundKatzeMaus drüber, fertsch!

Mein Beileid an Mausoline!


----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hatten wir einen Wildunfall auf unserer Tour. Eine Maus versuchte vor dem Hinterrad von Thorsten den Trail zu kreuzen.
> 
> 
> 
> Tragisch



TS TS... 
Könnt ihr nicht wie normale Leute zur Schmitze Bud gehen??? 

Grüße!


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Februar 2019)

...wer benötigt noch etwas Adrenalin vor Karneval

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17111


----------



## RadTed (23. Februar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> @RadTed: ich meinte MEIN aktuelles langsam
> 
> Bin grad rad-unwillig, daher nicht der zügigste...
> 
> @ Hubi: Halt dich ran, die Blagen wollen Karneval doch vor die Tür



Carsten hat uns Samstags fast 39km bei 680hm vor sich hergetrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2019)

RadTed schrieb:


> Carsten hat uns Samstags fast 39km bei 680hm vor sich hergetrieben



Jaja, bin euch Fünfen eher Herdentiebs-mäßig gefolgt...

Bis zur SAU-Tour ist es noch ein weiter Weg, laberrabarber 

Top Wetter gestern, keinen verloren und als Opfer gab es nur ein paar Förster-Stöckchen unter den Rädern zu beklagen 

Danke für die Tour, hat Spaß gemacht!

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2019)

Touren der Dimb in dieser Woche:

Donnerstag: Trailworm mit Jokomen ab Schlebusch
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17076

Samstag: Bergisches Land mit RadTed ab Langenfeld
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17115

Grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. März 2019)

Am Donnerstag ist Indoor Biken angesagt.
https://www.wood15.eu/

bin mit Patrick ab ca. 13:30 da
Wer hat Zeit & Lust!


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2019)

Lust ja, Zeit leider nein.

Aber gerade ja fast die einzige Möglichkeit, aufs Rad zu kommen. Entweder Regem oder Sturm


----------



## delphi1507 (12. März 2019)

Muss leider auch arbeiten...


----------



## RadTed (13. März 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lust ja, Zeit leider nein.
> 
> Aber gerade ja fast die einzige Möglichkeit, aufs Rad zu kommen. Entweder Regem oder Sturm


Soso, hab wohl immer das Auge des Sturms


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2019)

RadTed schrieb:


> Soso, hab wohl immer das Auge des Sturms



Bist ein Glückskind


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. März 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17119


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. März 2019)

Hmm, das wäre dann die lange erhoffte Gelegenheit, eine Tour in der Eifel zu fahren; kann mich vielleicht jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2019)

DIMB-Touren diese Woche:

20.03. DutchMountains mit MLRider:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17119

21.03. Trailworm in Schlebusch mit Jokomen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17076

22.03. Frühsport im Bergischen Land mit Papnase
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17094

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (9. April 2019)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17133


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. April 2019)

Werde versuchen es einzurichten, kann aber erst morgen früh Bescheid geben


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. April 2019)

Hat geklappt, bleibt es bei 13 Uhr Sportplatzparkplatz?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. April 2019)

... meinte 14 Uhr ...


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. April 2019)

freut mich das es klappt
14:00 Uhr am Sportplatz.


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2019)

Elztal runter

Tourenangebot für nächsten Donnerstag
Wir fahren mit der Bahn bis Monreal, dann mit dem Rad das Elztal runter.


Zur Motivation hier einige Bilder von gestern




Monreal - ein Bäcker und noch anderes




Trails an der Elz




Grüne Wälder




Grüne Wiesen




Einige interessante Bauwerke. Denkt an den 500 DM Schein. Im Bild ist eine Brücke, die war nicht auf dem 500er zu sehen.


Wer mit möchte kann sich hier anmelden: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17143


----------



## Helltone (18. April 2019)

Schönes Tourangebot. Ich muss leider arbeiten. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Trekki (25. April 2019)

Bei der Tour hat alles geklappt. Wer nicht dabei war hat etwas verpasst 




Start in Monreal




Gelb und Grün direkt am Ortsausgang




Die Schnecke deutet an, mit welchem Tempo gefahren werden soll




Im Wald nur noch Hellgrün




Die Trails hatte ich ja schon oben angedeutet. Hier noch eine Stelle.




Grüne Wiese mit kahlem Baum




Elz mit krummen Baum


----------



## RadTed (6. Mai 2019)

Mal wieder
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17159


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2019)

Trails um Nettersheim am kommenden Samstag, wer Bock hat da lang --> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17098


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2019)

DIMB Aktivtour im Bergischen Land - 2019 ---- >>> HIER LANG <<<


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2019)

Mittwochsgenussfreeride um Kommern [RuK]
>>> HIER LANG <<<


----------



## Trekki (5. Juli 2019)

Tour am Sonntag




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Trekki (7. Juli 2019)

Tagestour am Mittwoch




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Trekki (10. Juli 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Tagestour am Mittwoch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Ausschreibung hatte ich zwar Ziel Mosel, 100 km und 2000 Hm geschrieben, da ich die Tour alleine gefahren bin habe ich mir die Freiheit genommen spontane Änderungen zu machen.

Zum ausgeschriebenen Teil der Tour



Start in Mehlem, hier in Wachtberg der letzte Blick aufs Siebengebirge




Burg Ahre bei Altenahr an der Ahr. Aus dieser Kurve heraus ist sicherlich so manches Bild entstanden.




Weiter ging es das Denntal hoch, an der Hohen Acht vorbei. Hier die  Hohe Acht von hinten.




Mariendenkmal am Achterbach




Blumenrather Heide - mein erste Besuch dort, sicherlich nicht der letzte.




Monreal. Ich hatte zwei Monrealer Rauten bestellt. Aber bis der Kakao da war, war eine Raute schon weg. In dem Lokal mache ich immer Pause, ist ein sehr netter Wirt.








						OpenStreetMap
					

OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




					www.openstreetmap.org
				







Dann über Kaiseresesch runter zur Endert. Immer wieder schön, leider hatte ich an der Stelle wieder ein Hundeerlebnis.

Hier ist eigendlich Schluss, die Endert endet an der Mosel. 107 km und 2000 Hm - passt. Mangels Mitfahrer konnte ich ohne gemaule noch etwas dran hängen.




Also ca. 20 km an der Mosel entlang bis zu den Serpentinen, dann hoch zur Hubertushöhe. @schraeg  :  hast Du hier die Finger im Spiel?




Kleine Querung vom Hunsrück bis Boppard. Hier im Foto oberhalb Boppard mit Rheinblick.
Für SAU - Kenner: das Extra war Sektion 2 der SAU 2019

Zusammen 142 km, 2600 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (10. Juli 2019)

Tagestour am kommenden Montag
Start: Fähranleger Mehlem, 10h
Per Zug oder Rad bis Brohl, Brohltal, Laacher See, Krufter Ofen, Nette bis Mayen
Zurück mit dem Zug bis Oberwinter
Max. 3 Teilnehmer
-- Ausschreibung im LMB folgt ---


Tagestour am kommenden Donnerstag




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> In der Ausschreibung hatte ich zwar Ziel Mosel, 100 km und 2000 Hm geschrieben, da ich die Tour alleine gefahren bin habe ich mir die Freiheit genommen spontane Änderungen zu machen.
> 
> Zum ausgeschriebenen Teil der Tour
> Anhang anzeigen 883450
> ...



Nö hab ich nix mit zu tun  war ich aber auch schon, schöne Aussicht da oben und der Brückentrail runter nach Cochem ist auch fein


----------



## Trekki (13. Juli 2019)

Hier die Tagestour für den kommenden Montag





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Juli 2019)

Auch wenn cih kein DIMB-Guide bin, erlaube ich mir, meine Tour am kommemden Mittwoch anzuzeigen.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17233


----------



## Trekki (18. Juli 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hier die Tagestour für den kommenden Montag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tourenbericht




Geplant war von Mehlem bis Brohl mit dem Zug zu fahren, der Teil vom Plan wurde nicht umgesetzt. Also sind wir (@DieterHaas und ich) am Rhein entlang gefahren.

Der Rest war aus Teilen von einer @sibu - Tour und einer SAU - Tour zusammen gestellt.




Startpunkt der SAU




Römerlager in Mayen

In Zahlen: 85km, 2000 Hm, 5:33 h Fahrzeit


----------



## Trekki (18. Juli 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Tagestour am kommenden Donnerstag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tourenbericht




Hat alles geklappt: ein Mitfahrer, viele km und schöne Eifel


----------



## Trekki (5. August 2019)

DIMB Tour "Wünsch Dir was" am Mittwoch, 14.8.2019

Hier die Einladung zu einem neuen Tourenformat





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




5 verschiedene Touren stehen zur Wahl, eine davon wird gefahren.

Ablauf: bitte hier oder im LMB bis zum 10.8. abends den Tourenwunsch schreiben. Dann wähle ich anhand der Antworten eine Tour aus und mache die Ausschreibung fix.

Bin gespannt, ob diese Idee funktioniert.


----------



## sibu (6. August 2019)

Die Idee ist gut, aber der Termin unter der Woche bedeutet einen Urlaubstag, den ich nicht zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2019)

Ich habe für die Woche noch keinen Arbeitsplan und Weile derzeit noch in Frankreich


----------



## Trekki (6. August 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gut, aber der Termin unter der Woche bedeutet einen Urlaubstag, den ich nicht zur Verfügung habe.


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Die Idee ist ja nicht an den Wochentag gekoppelt, passt aber bei mir - ich habe den Tag frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> DIMB Tour "Wünsch Dir was" am Mittwoch, 14.8.2019
> 
> Hier die Einladung zu einem neuen Tourenformat
> 
> ...



Nennt sich das Waldorfbiken ? 


PS: Geil. wäre das auch nach dem Zufallsprinzip ... so das die Tour kurz vor Start ausgewürfelt wird


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nennt sich das Waldorfbiken ?
> 
> 
> PS: Geil. wäre das auch nach dem Zufallsprinzip ... so das die Tour kurz vor Start ausgewürfelt wird


Bei den unterschiedlichen Anforderungen bestimmt interessant... Dann wird trekki aber wieder das übliche Problem seiner langen Touren haben... Das er wenn überhaupt nur 1 Mitfahrer findet... Wenn Ich was weiß wegen meinem Plan melde ich mich wieder..


----------



## Trekki (6. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nennt sich das Waldorfbiken ?


Schöne Zusammenfassung.

Ja, das Format ist neu. Habe es bisher noch nicht gesehen. Die Idee ist aus den üblichen Radio Sendungen geklaut.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dann wird trekki aber wieder das übliche Problem seiner langen Touren haben...


Aber es sind ja nicht nur lange Touren angeboten (auch eine mit vielen Höhenmetern, ich denke so an 3000+ ).

Eine Anfänger Tour läuft gerade in der Vorbereitung, siehe meinen Beitrag bei den E-Bikern.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Aber es sind ja nicht nur lange Touren angeboten (auch eine mit vielen Höhenmetern, ich denke so an 3000+ ).
> 
> Eine Anfänger Tour läuft gerade in der Vorbereitung, siehe meinen Beitrag bei den E-Bikern.



Das bezog sich auf die 5 Touren die laut. Schräg vorschlag, die Tour erst unmittelbar vor dem Start auszuwürfeln... aus Angst das es die lange Tour werden könnte, vermute ich dann maximal 1 Anmeldung... 
An sonsten finde ich die Idee Klasse! Wie gesagt ich muss sehen, was mein Arbeitsplan sagt... Und wie das dann zeitlich bei mir reinpasst... Grüße aus Frankreich


----------



## Trekki (6. August 2019)

Die Tour erst beim Start festzulegen ist natürlich auch eine Variante, die möchte ich aber nicht machen. Grund: die Zielgruppen (Anfänger, Konditionsstarke, Technikstarke, Genussradler) überschneiden sich sehr wenig.


Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Trekki (6. August 2019)

Für alle, die nicht zurück blättern holte ich die Ausschreibung von der Seite 33 nach vorne:





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Trekki (7. August 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> 5 verschiedene Touren stehen zur Wahl, eine davon wird gefahren.
> 
> Ablauf: bitte hier oder im LMB bis zum 10.8. abends den Tourenwunsch schreiben. Dann wähle ich anhand der Antworten eine Tour aus und mache die Ausschreibung fix.


Status bisher: ein Mitfahrer, eine Touren-Wunsch und ein Termin-Wunsch

Bitte um weitere Rückmeldungen - auch wenn der Termin nächste Woche nicht passt und Ihr deshalb nicht mitfahren könnt. Die vorgeschlagenen Touren sind


> 1) Streckentour durch die Eifel (Start in Bonn-Mehlem, wie auf der Karte zu sehen)
> Kondition!
> Start dann 9h
> 
> ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2019)

Bitte 1mal technisch-knackige Trails mit Flow und mitohne Schwitzkehren.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2019)

5!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bitte 1mal technisch-knackige Trails mit Flow und mitohne Schwitzkehren.


Also Glüdern.


----------



## sibu (7. August 2019)

Gerne noch mal die Endert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Also Glüdern.




... alternativ kannst du an der Ahr den SteiLhalskopf paar mal rauf und runter.
20 Minuten rauf, 2 Minuten runter, mit ohne Kurven
Da haben sogar im unteren Teil die selbsternannten godfathers of Fahrtechnik die Spitzkehren begradigt 

Oder halt Dutch Mountains, da wird ja auch alles begradigt was mal nach Kurve aussah


----------



## Helltone (8. August 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> DIMB Tour "Wünsch Dir was" am Mittwoch, 14.8.2019
> 
> Hier die Einladung zu einem neuen Tourenformat
> 
> ...



Muss leider arbeiten.


----------



## thommy88 (8. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... alternativ kannst du an der Ahr den SteiLhalskopf paar mal rauf und runter.
> 20 Minuten rauf, 2 Minuten runter, mit ohne Kurven
> Da haben sogar im unteren Teil die selbsternannten godfathers of Fahrtechnik die Spitzkehren begradigt
> 
> Oder halt Dutch Mountains, da wird ja auch alles begradigt was mal nach Kurve aussah



Wir sind doch in Glüdern auch Spitzkehren gefahren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2019)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Wir sind doch in Glüdern auch Spitzkehren gefahren



Mag er nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (9. August 2019)

Testfahrt zur Waldorftour Nr. 5 - die Genusstour

Gestern sind ein Mitfahrer und ich die 5er Probegefahren. Hier einige Bilder von der Tour




Teufelsley




Blick ins Ahrtal




Nordschleife




Bonus - Panoramaweg bei Ahrbrück




Ahrtal, nach dem Panoramaweg




Der Namensgeber der Tour, Eisdiele in Dernau

Insgesamt 100 km und gut 2000 Höhenmeter. An den Zahlen muss ich evt. noch arbeiten, damit der Titel der Tour für mehr als uns zwei ein Genuss ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. August 2019)

ich dachte Genuss Tour nicht Sau 2.0...


----------



## Trekki (9. August 2019)

Ja, die Tour hat noch Potentential für größere Gruppen zum Genuss zu werden. Am einfachsten ist es, die ersten knapp 40 km von Bonn bis Ahrbrück weg zu lassen. Dann würden allerdings auch Schwedenkreuz, Rinne unter dem Teufelsloch und die Eisdiele in Dernau entfallen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2019)

Glüder würde ich mich auch als Guide anbieten. Und weill ich nichts dagegen hätte, wenn auch adipöse mitfahren, sind die Trails auch nur ein ganz kleines pusschen pöse. 
Motto wäre dann „Alles fahrbar.“ 
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Trekki (9. August 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Glüder würde ich mich auch als Guide anbieten


Ich kenn Glüder nicht, google bringt mich an eine Stelle an der Wupper, mitten ins Bergische. Dann passt Dein Angebot doch eher dort hin:




__





						Ruhrgebiet, Niederrhein und Bergisches Land
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				




.... zugegeben, meine Touren verlassen auch locker den KBU Raum.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich kenn Glüder nicht, google bringt mich an eine Stelle an der Wupper, mitten ins Bergische. Dann passt Dein Angebot doch eher dort hin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und @schraeg fährt auch nicht nur in der Eifel und postet es trotzdem. 
Merke: Vielleicht möchte ich KBUler ansprechen?!


----------



## laspirit2014 (9. August 2019)

@Trekki Bei diesem Tourenangebot sollte für Biker jeden Formats etwas dabei sein  Leider passt es zeitlich wochentags nicht, aber ich würde mich ansonsten den Flowtrails oder der Genußtour anschließen. Ausser dem sportlichen Aspekt und technischem Anspruch  ist das"gesellschaftliche Ereignis" ja unter anderem auch ein Grund miteinander zu biken.  Vielen Dank für deine Mühe neue Wege zu gehen....äh zu radeln


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. August 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und @schraeg fährt auch nicht nur in der Eifel und postet es trotzdem.



Ich darf das ich bin Z-Promi


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2019)

Z wie Zufett ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. August 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich kenn Glüder nicht



Kann man mal machen John, is schön da 
Neben ein paar Spitzkehren gibs da auch wilde relativ knackige Trails.
Und wos steil runner geht geht`s auch steil nuff. Landschaftlich auch schön und "Gastronomisch" fand ichs auch gut ausgebaut.
Ist ja anscheinend seit dem Bericht in der WoMTB ( und auch davor schon ) kein Geheimtipp mehr, muss wohl relativ früh dort schon eine Enduro-Szene gegeben haben

Zwischen Glüder und mir liegt leider Kölnm, was verkehrstechnisch immer Grande-Chaos bedeutet, daher fahr ich lieber gen B, LUX oder Mosel, das ist zeitlich das gleiche für mich. Aber 1 mal im Jahr ist das die Reise wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (10. August 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust!





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Trekki (10. August 2019)

Die 1. "Wünsch dir was" - Tour aka Waldorfbiken






						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




wird mit der Strecke Nr.1 durchgeführt.



> 1) Streckentour durch die Eifel (Start in Bonn-Mehlem, wie auf der Karte zu sehen)
> Kondition!
> Start dann 9h



Zusätzliche Info

Option: Zustieg um 10.30h am Seilbahn Parkplatz, Altenahr
Rückfahrt von Cochem mit der Bahn (ca. 23 € für max. 5 incl. Rad)
Ankunftszeit zurück ist unklar. Ich erwarte zwischen 16h und 19h - hängt ab von der Geschwindigkeit der Mitfahrer & mir und den Zugverbindungen


----------



## Trekki (13. August 2019)

Die Tour "Wünsch dir was" ist auf meinem Wunsch hin umgestellt: Start 9h in Mehlem oder 9.30h am Bahnhof Oberwinter. Dann mit dem Zug bis Kaisersesch. Von dort aus geht's dann mit dem Rad weiter.


----------



## sibu (13. August 2019)

Viel Spass, sogar das Wetter spiel wohl mit 
_NEID_


----------



## Trekki (14. August 2019)

Die erste Wünsch Dir was - Tour ist durch. Mein Wunsch wurde erfüllt  
Die Tour habe ich recht kurzfristig von Eifel-X  Bonn -> Cochem über die Endert verändert in eine Explorertour. Grund: mein sehr treuer Mitfahrer (hat mit heute 3 Touren mit mir überstanden) ist quasi wunschlos glücklich wenn eine MTB Tour gemacht wird. Und ich wollte etwas neues testen.

So ging es also zuerst mit dem Zug von Oberwinter über Andernach nach Kaiseresesch. Dort ist die Quelle vom Pommerbach







Der Pommerbach zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass viele Furten auf der Strecke liegen




Daher hatte ich empfohlen Überschuhe mitzunehmen. Passt - meine Füsse sind trocken geblieben (der Rest eher nicht).

An der Mündung des Pommbach - in Pommern an der Mosel haben wir den Zug bis Löf genommen und dort in Brodenbach den Trail entlang vom Ehrbach genommen. 


Ein Teil vom Ehrbach nennt sich Ehrbachklamm. Ist zwar nicht so eng wie eine Klamm in den Alpen aber sehr nett. Einige Stellen mussten wir schieben, 2 mal über eine Leiter klettern. Dieser Teil der Tour war für mich Neuland, werde gerne wieder kommen.

Von der Quelle des Ehrbach aus ging es dann weiter Richtung Boppard




In Boppard sind wir zum Bikepark bei der Seilbahn gefahren (siehe die blauen Stützen, links im Bild). Die Abfahrt dort ist schön gebaut, einige spektakuläre Sprünge mit Chicken-Way für uns beide. Um die Zeit zu überbrücken, bis der Zug kam haben wir noch eine weitere Runde angehängt. Diese war aber extrem experimentell. Sprich: plötzlich war da kein Weg mehr und wir mussten improvisieren. Incl. Gang durch ein Bennesseleldorado.

Eckdaten

9h Start in Mehlem
9.42h - 11.28h Bahn Oberwinter - Kaiseresch
ca. 13h Bahn Pommern - Löf
17.12h - 18.15 Bahn Boppard - Oberwinter
100 % Sonnenschein
ca. 55 km, 1200 Hm


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. August 2019)

FeiAHRabendtour der DIMB IG Köln ab Walporzheim - 14.08.2019

Dann will ich auch mal. Gestern abend trafen sich 6 Dämmelwütige Biker zum gemeinsamen Ahrsurfen. Zunächst ging's bächtig hinauf, auf den SteiLhalskopf. Der folgende Endurotrail macht Spass aber das zeitliche Verhältnis von 30 Min. rauf und 3 Min runter ist schon arg verschoben  Danach gabs Serpentinen mit und ohne Flow. Spass hatten wir alle, bunte Mischaung aus E-Bike, Hardtail und vollgefederten Gefährten mit und ohne Plastik. Sehr geschmeidige FeiAHRabendrunde meine Herren 

Der Trupp aus dem weg zum Monte SteiLhalskopf





Wir haben wirklich alles versucht um Peter vom Rad zu schubsen, keine Chance !





Während andere nach der Schlüsselstelle suchen grinst sich der Alibert einen





Grinsen kann Manni auch





Lars kommt mit dem Hardtail im "old-school"-Style auch ganz gut um Ecken





Der Peter ... da bläst er !





Alex ist im zweihändigen Lenkerreisen ganz stark 





Eddy ... erst zierte er sich ... erst nachdem wir ihm unsere Nestwärme angeboten haben buchsierte er die 24kg ums Eck !





Hubidickerchen und sein Alibertspiegelschrank kommen auch ums Eck





Wann kommt man schonmal mit solchen "Legenden" aufs Bike... das muss man festhalten 





Immer wieder herrlich die Ahr !





Panöma ohne Ende !





Fein wars ! Mein Dank an @ML-RIDER  für das wie gewohnt super Guiding und an die Mitreisenden @HalleluYAH-Biker, @Bountainmiker, @Papnase, @Trialeddy für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung !


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. August 2019)

War echt klasse die Tour! 1A Guide, nette Gesellschaft und wunderbare Trails. Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## sibu (15. August 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Daher hatte ich empfohlen Überschuhe mitzunehmen. Passt - meine Füsse sind trocken geblieben (der Rest eher nicht).


An die Empfehlung konnte ich mich damals nicht erinnern ... war trotzdem schön.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. August 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Daher hatte ich empfohlen Überschuhe mitzunehmen. Passt - meine Füsse sind trocken geblieben (der Rest eher nicht).




Föss drüsch, Fott nass ... komische Logik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2019)

Wenn einer Samstagnachmittag noch nix vor hat und ein wenig Nordeifelluft schnuppern will:






						MTB-Tour am 17.08.2019 um 14:30        | MTB-News.de
					






					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




Hier in dem Video sind ein paar von den Trails drin:


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (16. August 2019)

Schade, ist zu weit wech...


----------



## Papnase (16. August 2019)

__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				



Ich bin schon in den Wupperbergen unterwegs!!


----------



## delphi1507 (16. August 2019)

ich darf um die Zeiten noch arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2019)

Papnase schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja hatte ich auch gesehen ist aber für mich zu weit morgen. Muss vorher noch Arbeiten und dann artet das in Stress aus.
Aber hier Reifenpapst wollte doch unbedingt Glüdern


----------



## DasLangeElend (17. August 2019)

Hubert, Tour oder nicht Tour? Muss eh gleich nach Eu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2019)

Ne keine Tour


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. August 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust! 





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2019)

Feierabendrunde in Kommern ?


			https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17291


----------



## aixro (24. September 2019)

Ick seh nix? Nur ein 404?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. September 2019)

Leider kann ich den Link nicht öffnen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2019)

Sorry war nicht frei geschaltet geht jetzt


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. September 2019)

Leider zu weit weg :-(


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Oktober 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust!





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Ertlif (14. Oktober 2019)

ich hätte schon bock, schon länger kein ahrtal mehr gefahren, ich schau mal ob ich zeit habe. melde mich bis spät morgen nachmittag


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Oktober 2019)

Falls das Wetter passt und es zeitlich hinkommt, bin ich dabei, Zeit muss ich aber noch klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2019)

Mittwochsgenussfreeride -> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17291​


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. November 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust! 





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## kurvenkratzer (13. November 2019)

... und jetzt noch Reklame:

*MTB-Lev Jahrestreffen 2019*

Was: Saisonabschluss und Ausblick auf 2020; Kölsch; Kotelette; Bilder; Filme (Beiträge bitte per PN an mich).





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				





Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## jokomen (14. November 2019)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> ... und jetzt noch Reklame:
> 
> *MTB-Lev Jahrestreffen 2019*
> 
> ...



Da kommen wir doch wieder gerne hin.


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2019)

Auch wenn nicht alles unter offizieller DIMB-Flagge läuft, hier ein paar Termine, die für Feuchtfröhliche Stunden sorgen können 

1. Schlammrunde vom Jokomen rund um Schlebusch:





						MTB-Tour am 28.11.2019 um 18:15        | MTB-News.de
					






					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




2. Freitag, 29.11. 
Alljährlicher Ausflug mit und ohne Radel zum Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




3. 03.12. Glühweintour ins Bergische von Peter/Papnase:





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




4. 07.12. Das Kult-Event im KBU, die GhettoWeihnacht 





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




5. 08.12. Glühfestival von MissNeandertal und Jokomen





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




Grüße 
Carsten
IG Köln


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Dezember 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust! 
fahre am Mittwoch mal eine andere Variante meiner sonst üblichen Dernau Runde.





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Dezember 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust! 





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2019)

Da hat dem Manni ja nicht zu viel versprochen
Das heutige Motto:
*"Von einfach war hier nie die Rede ... und wehe es heult jetzt einer"*
Es standen 60 Kehren auf 15km in 3 h an .... das macht statischtisch pro km 4 Kehren ... oder 0,3 Kehren pro Minute 

Schleifer Manni hat noch jeden fit gekriegt ...Erstmal mussten wir schleppen






Dann durften wir fahren ... aber erst der Maitre





Dann die nächsten Aspiranten für die Foto Kurve




















Zwischendrin wars auch mal schön 





Aber dann musten wir wieder ran ... eine Schüsselstelle an der anderen















Man munkelt an der Ahr wärs schön ...





Schluss mitti ROmantik wir waren ja nicht zum Spass hier ! Wir mussten Kehren Kehren Kehren ...















Hier ... Plautzenpaule die Lusche ! Hat 5 Versuche für diese Läpsche Kurve gebraucht !





Schön wars Männer ! Wer was anderes behauptet hat keinen Spass am Schlammdackeln


----------



## kurvenkratzer (19. Dezember 2019)

schön gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Dezember 2019)

...gestern bei der Schlammtour wurde aus den S2 Trails mal locker S4 Trails


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Dezember 2019)

Die *DIMB IG-KÖLN* wünscht allen Bikern ein Frohes Fest mit vielen netten Geschenken.

Wir möchten euch auch unsere eigene Website vorstellen:
*DIMB IG-KÖLN*
Dort könnt ihr euch auch zu unseren Touren anmelden.

Alle Fragen, Anregungen und eure Wünsche für das kommende Jahr einfach an *[email protected]* senden.

Viele Grüße
Euer Team der DIMB IG-KÖLN


​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2020)

Falls nächste Woche mal wer mitdämmeln möchte:






						MTB-Tour am 08.01.2020 um 15:30        | MTB-News.de
					






					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Januar 2020)

Die DIMB - IG Köln startet eine Tour in Dernau. 






						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## RadTed (14. Januar 2020)

MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## RadTed (20. Januar 2020)

MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2020)

Fals einer Mittwoch was dämmeln will:





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Helltone (27. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fals einer Mittwoch was dämmeln will:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


„Wir fahren durch Regen, wir fahren über Eis uns interessiert das Wetter einen scheiss.“


----------



## thommy88 (27. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fals einer Mittwoch was dämmeln will:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gravel? ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2020)

Nö Mittwochs ist min. Reifenbreite 2.25 ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Januar 2020)

Ganz dünnes Eis mein Freund ?
SCHWALBE Reifen G-ONE Allround 29 x 2,25 
Mit dem Schwalbe G-One Allround Evo 29x2,25" TLE Faltreifen bietet Schwalbe den richtigen Reifen für den neuen Trend der Gravel-Bikes


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2020)

Welche(r) adipöseriöse(n) Krawaller fährt denn Reifen mit 1 Vogel? ??‍♀️


----------



## RunningPumi (29. Januar 2020)

Hach, alter Neider - Du willst ja nur nicht, dass wir Dich auf Deinem grobstolligen Treckerbereiften im Schwalben-mässigen Tiefflug überholen und in unserer Staubwolke Hustenanfälle bekommst


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Januar 2020)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Hach, alter Neider - Du willst ja nur nicht, dass wir Dich auf Deinem grobstolligen Treckerbereiften im Schwalben-mässigen Tiefflug überholen und in unserer Staubwolke Hustenanfälle bekommst


Grobe fette Krawallreifen beschddede.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (30. Januar 2020)

ja ja, die Reifenauswahl, wenn man nix kann ist die schon sehr wichtig....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2020)

Kommenden Mittwoch geht's wieder los ...ab Kommern




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




Noch 3 Mittwochs dann rückt die Startzeit wieder in arbeitnehmerfreundlichere Uhrzeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Februar 2020)

am Donnerstag gibt es noch eine weitere Möglichkeit




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## RadTed (5. Februar 2020)

MTB-Tour am 08.02.2020 um 11:00        | MTB-News.de
					






					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## mattin (8. Februar 2020)

*Die Tour der sprechenden Dinge*





Neugierig auf neue Trails kamen drei MTBRBler zum Auswärtsspiel in heimischen Gefilden. Detlef von der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V.) hatte über "Last Minute Biking" von mtb-news.de zu einer Samstags-Ausfahrt eingeladen. Und was kriegten wir unterwegs zu hören? Die Trails fragten, warum wir sie andersherum fahren. Was wir durchaus heiter fanden, von Unterkülheim runter ins Jucker Tal ist eine feine Abfahrt. Doch wer runter will, muss auch rauf. Bei einer Uphill-Kehre am Kotzbach sprach wortlos die Kette mit uns und riss. Antwort vom Sigma Tool: Krieg ich hin (sogar ohne Kettenschloss).





Zuvor schon hatten wir die Silberkaule passiert, die sich als Grube Washington vorstellte und von 1853 bis 1912 mit leidlichem Erfolg Zink-, Blei-, Kupfer- und Eisenerze hergab. Das trifft so ähnlich auch auf die Grube Blücher zu, die sich rund um das heutige Naturfreundehaus Hardt erstreckte. Die Bärenhöhle gibt sich als Kind des Bergbaus zu erkennen und auch der rot gefärbte Bach. 2013 schrieb der Stadtanzeiger, dass die Uni Bonn eine auffällige Schwermetall-Belastung gefunden habe. Und sonst? Manch ein Trail zitiert Hape Kerkeling: Ich bin dann mal weg. Forstarbeiten überall, Wälder, die keine mehr sind. Du rollst über die liegengelassenen Stöcke. Einer ruft zum Glück rechtzeitig stopp, bevor er das Schaltwerk abreißt.





So kamen an diesem Samstag etwas mehr als 30 Kilometer zusammen und vielleicht 600 Höhenmeter. Keine Rekordwerte, aber bei zehrendem Auf und Ab auf schmatzenden Böden für alle genug. Dank an den Guide!


----------



## RadTed (10. Februar 2020)

__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2020)

Falls einer am Aschermittwoch Bock hat:





						MTB-Tour am 26.02.2020 um 16:00        | MTB-News.de
					






					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2020)

Bock ja, muss leider arbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Falls einer am Aschermittwoch Bock hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Termin wurde jeschänzelt !


----------



## sibu (26. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Termin wurde jeschänzelt !


Geschlossene Schneematschdecke ab 355 m?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2020)

Zu grosser Andrang !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBWEBH (28. Februar 2020)

Hallo an euch alle. 
lebt das hier noch? _Staub wisch_


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2020)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Hallo an euch alle.
> lebt das hier noch? _Staub wisch_


Letzter Eintrag von Mittwoch... Klar lebt das hier... Kbu ist mit Abstand am aktivsten im LMB..


----------



## MTBWEBH (28. Februar 2020)

Sehr schön. Freut mich.
Ich komme aus Bad Honnef und MTB ist mehr als ein Hobby für mich. Fit bin ich auch, warte nur auf den Start der Saison. Freue mich auf die nächsten Touren und hoffe, dass man sich sieht.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2020)

Welchen Saisonstart? Die Saison 2020 ist schon fast 2 Monate alt! Ach ja Dienstag morgen 915 bin ich an der Ahr unterwegs falls nichts dazwischen kommt..


----------



## MTBWEBH (28. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Welchen Saisonstart? Die Saison 2020 ist schon fast 2 Monate alt! Ach ja Dienstag morgen 915 bin ich an der Ahr unterwegs falls nichts dazwischen kommt..


Ne ne du. Dieses Wetter nutze ich für skills und Technik. Bei dem Match und Regen fahre ich nicht in den Wald. Ich liebe die Natur. Abgesehen davon, lege ich immer eine Pause von ca. Drei Monaten, die jetzt um sind.?


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Februar 2020)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Drei Monaten, die jetzt um sind.


Dann geh doch erstmal in Deinen Radkeller und tue folgendes:


MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Staub wisch


?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2020)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Ne ne du. Dieses Wetter nutze ich für skills und Technik. Bei dem Match und Regen fahre ich nicht in den Wald. Ich liebe die Natur. Abgesehen davon, lege ich immer eine Pause von ca. Drei Monaten, die jetzt um sind.?


Na dann mach Mal... Dann kann ich die auch nicht helfen... Dann fährst du besser mit den henefern... oder zur Eisdiele....

Ich geh dann nachher Mal den Dreck vom Rad klopfen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2020)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Ne ne du. Dieses Wetter nutze ich für skills und Technik. Bei dem Match und Regen fahre ich nicht in den Wald. Ich liebe die Natur. Abgesehen davon, lege ich immer eine Pause von ca. Drei Monaten, die jetzt um sind.?



Halt das LMB und den Thread hier mal im Auge, da kommt immer was an Terminen in Eifel / Ahr / Bergisches ... Bad Honnef selbst sieht man weniger im LMB


----------



## MTBWEBH (28. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Halt das LMB und den Thread hier mal im Auge, da kommt immer was an Terminen in Eifel / Ahr / Bergisches ... Bad Honnef selbst sieht man weniger im LMB


Jo danke dir.
Sorry für die Frage, aber was genau ist LMB?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2020)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Jo danke dir.
> Sorry für die Frage, aber was genau ist LMB?



LMB = Last Minut Bike, findest du oben rechts im Menü oder hier:




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




Wir von der DIMB stellen die Termine aber auch immer hier ein und verlinken aufs LMB
Früher war das mal besser sichtbar und hatte mehr Zulauf bzw. nutzen.
Mag aber nicht beurteilen das das absterben des LMB an der Sichtbarkeit liegt.
Viele organisieren sich ja heut anders z.B. über Facebook oder WhatsApp usw.
Schade eigentlich, vom LMB haben schon viele hier und abseits der Forums profitiert


----------



## MTBWEBH (28. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Na dann mach Mal... Dann kann ich die auch nicht helfen... Dann fährst du besser mit den henefern... oder zur Eisdiele....
> 
> Ich geh dann nachher Mal den Dreck vom Rad klopfen...


Wow. Dich hatte ich auch gar nicht um Hilfe gebeten. Atme mal durch. Wir können uns mal auf dem Trail treffen, mal sehen welche Eisdielen du so besuchst, Großmaul.
Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. Februar 2020)

Dann entspann dich mal wieder. Beleidigungen sind unhöflich und müssen nicht sein.


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Februar 2020)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Atme mal durch


Du ebenso   Viele Kollegen hier fahren den ganzen Winter durch, manch einer sogar mehr als im Sommer und dann kommst Du und willst erstmal „staubwischen“, obwohl der letzte Eintrag erst wenige Tage her ist. Und sich dann über das Echo wundern, wenn Du groß erklärst nach 3 Monaten Pause jetzt wieder loslegen zu wollen, aber nur wenn schönes Wetter ist Wunderst Du dich ernsthaft wenn dann jemand das Wort Eisdiele fallen lässt?


----------



## sibu (28. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wunderst Du dich ernsthaft wenn dann jemand das Wort Eisdiele fallen lässt?


Na klar wundert man sich da. Die Eisdielen in Honnef haben doch noch zu!


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Februar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Na klar wundert man sich da. Die Eisdielen in Honnef haben doch noch zu!


Man munkelt dort wartet man noch auf den Saisonbeginn


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2020)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Wow. Dich hatte ich auch gar nicht um Hilfe gebeten. Atme mal durch. Wir können uns mal auf dem Trail treffen, mal sehen welche Eisdielen du so besuchst, Großmaul.
> Bin schon gespannt.


Sagt der der einen Tag nach dem letzten Post fragt ob das hier noch lebt... Dann bietet man dir was an, bietet Hilfestellung und dann kommt sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Na klar wundert man sich da. Die Eisdielen in Honnef haben doch noch zu!


Unsere hat schon 3 oder 4 Wochen wieder auf...


----------



## RunningPumi (28. Februar 2020)

Unsere macht erst gar nicht zu... ??
365 Tage im Jahr und dieses Jahr sogar noch länger


----------



## RunningPumi (28. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Man munkelt dort wartet man noch auf den Saisonbeginn



Das wird noch dauern, die Eislieferungen aus Italien verzögern sich...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2020)

Falls Mittwoch einer Lust & Laune verspürt:




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Philll (2. März 2020)

-


----------



## RadTed (2. März 2020)

Hi,
Immer mit der Ruhe vielleicht klappte es ja doch mal mit einer Runde und siehe da, alle finden sich dann doch OK


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2020)

Am Samstag geht ein RuK durch die Eifel




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Am Samstag geht ein RuK durch die Eifel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tourbericht findet man hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/post-16417148


----------



## RadTed (11. März 2020)

__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (29. September 2020)

wer hat Zeit & Lust! 





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. September 2020)

Bin zeitlich leider anderweitig gebunden...


----------



## Omalos (29. September 2020)

Oh, wie schade. Leider zu kurzfristig,


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (1. Oktober 2020)

Top Runde gestern mit Manfred.

860hm und 20km schön chillig die Ahrtrails mit ein wenig Herbstmatsch abgeklappert und auf den Anstiegen nett geplaudert.

Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## Trekki (1. Oktober 2020)

ML-Rider - Touren haben halt Erfolgsgarantie.


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Oktober 2020)

wer hat Zeit & Lust! 





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. Juni 2021)

Alles eingeschlafen im Corona-Lockdown? :-D


----------



## RadTed (18. Juni 2021)

Ja der Neuanfang ist zäh
mal sehen wann ich Samstag fahre, bin da eher spontan unterwegs…
ab Gladbach- Gronau


----------



## Bremse7 (18. Juni 2021)

So, der nächste Spot ist abgebaggert.
Der kleine Dirtpark am Mili/ Nüssensberger
existiert nicht mehr. 
Stadt zieht das was sie angedroht haben wohl jetzt konsequent durch.
Grüße 
Bremse


----------



## Trekki (18. Juni 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Alles eingeschlafen im Corona-Lockdown? :-D


Am Wochenende hatten wir das DIMB Aktiv Wochenende mit 13 Teilnehmern und 7 Guides. Es war soooo schön, mal wieder ungezwungen mit anderen zu Fahren, Einkehren und Quatschen.

Dienstag (22.6.) habe ich einen freien Tag, würde gerne mit anderen eine längere Runde drehen. Gerne Eifel-X oder ähnliches.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juni 2021)

Ach Mist da muss ich arbeiten 😔


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. Juni 2021)

Bei mir geht gar nichts


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juni 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Bei mir geht gar nichts
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1294429


😲 Gute Besserung! Und dann auch noch ne Hakenplatten gewonnen 😔.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. Juni 2021)

Hoffe das die mitte kommenden Monat raus kann.

Ich bete dafür... Ich halte es kaum noch aus... bestes Wetter und man hängt auf der Couch.


----------



## Trekki (18. Juni 2021)

Hast Du ein Saxophon verschluckt? 





Gute Besserung!


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juni 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Hoffe das die mitte kommenden Monat raus kann.
> 
> Ich bete dafür... Ich halte es kaum noch aus... bestes Wetter und man hängt auf der Couch.


Eine normale Platte wäre kein problem..
 Aber der Mist... Mein Beileid... Das ist hart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. Juni 2021)

@Trekki 
Ich esse ständig Musikinstrumente- hab j sonst nichts zu tun. 

@delphi1507 
Ajo dafür können die i.d.R früher wieder raus.

Ich darf den Arm ja nur nicht höher als 90° bewegen, ansonsten bin ich auch schon seit dem Unfall komplett schmerzfrei. Die gebrochen Rippen diagonal gegenüber von der Schulter stören da schon mehr. Ich kann weder auf der rechten noch auf der linken Seite schlafen, welch eine Strafe.

Naja wollte morgen mal versuchen vorsichtig über Asphalt zu Rollen.... der Plan ist eigentlich am 31.07 nach Finale....


Grüße Lars


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juni 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> @Trekki
> Ich esse ständig Musikinstrumente- hab j sonst nichts zu tun.
> 
> @delphi1507
> ...


Früher raus ja... Sei froh das du schmerzfrei bist! Hab da bei der Variante anderes gehört!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. Juni 2021)

Bin nach dem Crash den Park noch zuende gefahren. Wäre nochmal gefahren wäre der Helm nicht geschrottet...


----------



## davez (18. Juni 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Bei mir geht gar nichts
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1294429


Gute Besserung! 
Beim Biken passiert?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. Juni 2021)

Jop im Park nach einem Drop die Landung versaut.... :-(


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (19. Juni 2021)

Heute wieder sehr vorsichtig mit "schlüsselbeinschonenden Vorbaueinstellung" 42km/1008hm über Asphalt gerollt. Nicht abstützen auf den Lenker... hat geklappt - keine Schmerzen. Aber ich übertreibe es jetzt nicht.





Also +17° nicht -17°


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (19. Juni 2021)

Bin froh wenn ich wieder mein geliebtes Enduro fahren darf...


----------



## Helltone (19. Juni 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Heute wieder sehr vorsichtig mit "schlüsselbeinschonenden Vorbaueinstellung" 42km/1008hm über Asphalt gerollt. Nicht abstützen auf den Lenker... hat geklappt - keine Schmerzen. Aber ich übertreibe es jetzt nicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1294870
> Also +17° nicht -17°
> ...


Freihändig?! Gratz


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (19. Juni 2021)

Helltone schrieb:


> Freihändig?! Gratz




Nein, aber man kann die Hand auch nur locker auflegen und mit aufrechtem Körper fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (20. Juni 2021)

ja, wir Junkies kommen immer an unseren Stoff ;-)


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. Juni 2021)

Ich hoffe das am Mittwoch positive Nachrichten kommen wegen dem Schlüsselbein...


----------



## sibu (22. Juni 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das am Mittwoch positive Nachrichten kommen wegen dem Schlüsselbein...


Ich habe drei Monate Fahrradpause nach einem Schlüsselbeinbruch "verordnet" bekommen (und die sind noch nicht rum), aber jeder Bruch ist anders ...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. Juni 2021)

Das ist richtig.

Ist es denn bei dir ein komplizierter Bruch?


----------



## kurvenkratzer (6. Juli 2021)

Hallo Mountainbiker!
Wer nach der langen Abstinenz Lust auf MTB in der Gruppe hat, kann das demnächst wieder machen. Wir treffen uns zum nächsten gemeinsamen Ausritt zu einer MTB-Tour in Lohmar!

Am: *17. Juli @ 11:00* - 15:00 CEST

Treffpunkt: *P bei Rammes Grünland, Lohmar*; (Plus-Code: V62F+27 Lohmar)

Länge: zwischen 20km und 30km

Höhe: zwischen 500Hm und 800Hm

Dauer: zwischen 3h und 4h

Schwierigkeit: eher leicht

Folgendes habt ihr bitte dabei:

Helm, Brille, Handschuhe, Funktionskleidung, feste Schuhe; Verpflegung, Getränke; technisch einwandfreies MTB, Flickzeug, Ersatzschlauch

Bitte schickt mir eine *PN mit Eurer Telefonnummer*, damit wir uns abstimmen können.

Happy Trail, Kurvenkratzer


----------



## bk01 (5. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ist die Gruppe noch aktiv? Wie kommt man in den Genuss an einer Tour teilzunehmen. Finden regelmäßig treffen statt wo man teilnehmen darf
LG Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (6. März 2022)

Lies im Nachbarthread mal nach, warum hier keiner mehr Touren fährt.


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2022)

bk01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ist die Gruppe noch aktiv? Wie kommt man in den Genuss an einer Tour teilzunehmen. Finden regelmäßig treffen statt wo man teilnehmen darf
> LG Björn



Im Frühjahr starten wieder Touren. Corona ist dann hoffentlich Geschichte und an Sieg, Agger usw gibt es noch andere schöne Reviere.

Grüße


----------



## CRacing (13. März 2022)

Hey C. dann gib doch bitte bescheid. Ich freue mich sehr mal wieder ne Runde mit dir zu drehen!


----------



## RunningPumi (14. März 2022)

sun909 schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr starten wieder Touren. Corona ist dann hoffentlich Geschichte und an Sieg, Agger usw gibt es noch andere schöne Reviere.
> 
> Grüße


Also 2023.


----------



## RadTed (15. März 2022)

Hi,
Können es ja nächsten Samstag mal ab Bergisch Gladbach Gronau (Breitohr) versuchen.
Gruss Ted


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2022)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Also 2023.


Nene, von 2022 ist schon die Rede, auch wenn einige ohne Maske nicht mehr sich in den Wald trauen 

Spaß beiseite, jeder nach seinem Empfinden, aber im April geht es wieder los.

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2022)

CRacing schrieb:


> Hey C. dann gib doch bitte bescheid. Ich freue mich sehr mal wieder ne Runde mit dir zu drehen!



Melde mich per SMS. Noch die alte TEL?


----------



## bibi1952 (22. März 2022)

Wenn ich im Lande bin, fahren wir jeden Mittwochabend eine 2-2,5 h lange Tour im Bereich Wahnerheide Siegburger Wald Naafbach- und Aggertal. Treffpunkt ist verschieden, bitte PN schreiben, dann gebe ich die Daten bekannt.


----------



## bibi1952 (12. April 2022)

Wir fahren wieder.
Mittwochstour


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2022)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wir fahren wieder.
> Mittwochstour


Link ist tot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

